# Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений > Сценарии и программы мероприятий > Юбилеи >  Юбилей творческого коллектива

## zews

Скоро "25 лет Народному танцевальному коллективу" а вот со сценарием туговато. В прошлом году у Бальной студии было 15 лет вроде неплохо получилось (см. Ниже). А в этом повторяться не хочется, а с новыми идеями не густо. (Быт заел) Может кто что подобное проводил? Подкиньте идейки.
zewsaa@mail.ru

----------


## zews

Вот сценарий для 15-летия Бальной студии.

С Ц Е Н А Р И Й
ТВОРЧЕСКОГО ВЕЧЕРА НАРОДНОГО КОЛЛЕКТИВА 
БАЛЬНОГО ТАНЦА 

(Рук. Ирина и Альберт Чиняевы)
(Звучат торжественные фанфары)
(Полонез танцует средняя группа БТ)

Вед.1.  Добрый вечер, дорогие друзья!
Вед.2. Здравствуйте, уважаемые поклонники самого массового и популярного искусства –      
            танца!
Вед.1.  Сегодня мы расскажем Вам о чуде.
Вед 2.  О чуде, которое живет рядом с нами.
Вед.1.  Это чудо нельзя потрогать, но можно увидеть и услышать.
Вед.2.  Оно способно заставить нас смеяться и плакать.
Вед.1.  Оно имеет душу и сердце, 
Вед.2.  Чудо рождается здесь на сцене и имя ему – танец.

Вед.1.                                            Прекрасен танец! Это волшебство 
                                                       К себе влечет стремительно и цепко 
                                                       Движенья, ритм  и музыки родство 
                                                       Переплетались с яркою подсветкой 

Вед.2.                                            Здесь  красота рождает красоту 
                                                       Какую? Ту, в которой нет покоя 
                                                       И сердце вновь стремится в высоту 
                                                       Подвластно танцу, музыке и строю. 

Вед.1.  Дорогие друзья сегодня мы собрались в этом зале чтобы торжественно отметить
            юбилей народного коллектива бального танца, который был создан 15 лет назад
            Ириной и Альбертом Чиняевыми.

Вед.2.                                            Изящество в движеньях, красота
                                                       Все что так радует и восхищает нас
                                                       Сияй же свет и музыка звучи 
                                                       Альберт с Ириной вновь танцуют вальс

              (Вальс, танцуют Альберт и Ирина Чиняевы)
                                                                              (Слайды)

Вед.1.                                            Такой талант не может просто
                                                      На полках времени лежать
                                                      Альберт с Ириною решили
                                                      Детишек танцам обучать

Вед.2.                                            Пошли в детсад, собрали группу
                                                       В ДК попарно привели
                                                       Одели в яркие костюмы
                                                       Итак, встречайте! Вот они!

Вед.1.    На сцене подготовительная группа народного коллектива  бального танца 
               танец «Дружба крепкая».

(Танец «Дружба крепкая»)



Вед.1                                                Промчался год и вот уже
                                                         Детишек не узнать
                                                         И рампы свет уж не слепит 
                                                         Привыкли выступать.                                                   

Вед. 2    Для вас танцует младшая группа Народного коллектива бального танца.

Вед.1.                                              А этот звездный коллектив
                                                         Уже до области добрался
                                                         Сорвал аплодисментов шквал
                                                         И в Арзамас родной умчался

Вед.2     Итак встречайте: На сцене средняя группа Народного коллектива бального танца.

Вед.1.                                              Вот наконец настал черед
                                                        И старшей группе показаться
                                                        Нам остается лишь смотреть
                                                        И из талантом любоваться 

Вед. 2   Для вас танцует старшая группа Народного коллектива бального танца                                                          

Вед.1   Что есть танец? Танец - это эмоции, преобразованные в движения, которые    
             происходят в ритме современной жизни.  Человек должен чувствовать ритм   
            современной жизни, попадать в него и ему соответствовать.

Вед.2   А вот того, кто прекрасно чувствует ритм современной жизни, мы приглашаем на  эту 
             сцену.

Вед 1   Слово предоставляется Главе местного самоуправления администрации Арзамасского 
            района   Рыбину Михаилу Васильевичу.

(Выступление Рыбина М.В.)

Вед.2  Танец – средство эмоционального раскрытия, передачи настроения использования 
           пластических возможностей человеческого тела

Вед.1                                              Что вдохновенья долго ждать 
                                                        Танцор властитель вдохновенья
                                                        Он должен им повелевать.
                                                        Один всецело, бессомненья.

Вед. 2  Слово предоставляется  директору департамента культуры и искусства  
             администрации Арзамасского района  Н.В.Кочешковой             

Вед.      Дорогие друзья, на сцене Народный танцевально-хореографический коллектив
              ансамбль «Виктория», побелитель городских, областных, всероссийских фестивалей
              и конкурсов обладатели премии губернатоора Нижегородской облисти «Душа
              России» рук. Н.Кочешкова   «Форсаж»

                                                               (танцует «Виктория»)

Вед.1    Пятнадцать лет назад два скромных учителя физики и математики дебютировали на 
             Шатовской сцене, чем приятно удивили местное население и комиссию Отдела   
             культуры.  Спустя некоторое время в Шатовской средней школе на два учителя стало   
             меньше, но взамен в новом Доме Культуры открылась студия бального танца.


Вед. 2  Слово предоставляется виновнице этой метаморфозы Заслуженному работнику 
            культуры Р.Ф.  Холод Л.Н.

Вед. 1.  Слово предоставляется Главе местного самоуправления Шатовской сельской
             администрации. Макаровой Л.Л.

Вед.2.   Сегодня  Альберта и Ирину приехали поздравить их друзья, с которыми много лет
              оттачивали свое мастерство в «Современнике» вместе с коллективами.

Вед. 2   На сцене.   танцевально-спортивный клуб «Ника» победители  и призеры    
              межрегиональных  соревнований по спортивным танцам финалисты международных  
               турниров «Россия» и «Кубка Кремля в Нижнем Новгороде.» Рук. Константин и 
               Наталья Батовы.
                                                         («Ника» Рок-н-ролл»)

Вед.1    На сцене победители фестиваля художественного творчества школьников 
             Арзамасского района, танцевальный  коллектив Выездновского дома детского 
             творчества «Девчата», рук. Инна Канюка.  

Вед 2.   Слово для поздравления предоставляется Батовым, Конюка

Вед 1    И снова на сцене ансамбль «Виктория». «                                    »

Вед.1   Танец- это массовое и популярное искусство, оно доставляет и исполнителям и 
            зрителям такое же удовольствие, как хорошая книга, картина, песня.

Вед 2   И очень часто танец и песня живут как одно целое, дополняя и украшая друг друга

Вед.1   На сцене бывший воспитанник Шатовского ДК, а нынче частый гость, и наш большой
            друг Николай Данилов встречайте

       (Поет  песню  «Эти глаза напротив» ....)  

Вед.2  Как верна пословица «Яблоко от яблони не далеко падает» Семья Чиняевых прямое 
           этому подтверждение. Обе дочери танцевать научились наверное раньше чем ходить
           В чем несомненно заслуга родителей.

Вед.1  Слово для поздравления предоставляем  детям.

Вед.2   Слово для поздравления предоставляется родителям воспитанников Народного 
           коллектива бального танца

Вед.1   И вновь на сцене старшая группа Народного  коллектива  Бального танца «Самба»

Вед.2   15 лет назад Супруги Чиняевы влились в дружный коллектив Арзамасского районного 
            отдела культуры. И сегодня их пришли поздравить из коллеги – руководители 
            танцевальных коллективов Арзамасского района.

Вед.1  На сцене руководитель  танцевального коллектива «Интрига» Водоватовского ДК
           Александр Усимов.

Вед.2   Встречаем Народный  танцевальный коллектив «Серпантин» 
            Березовского ДК  рук. Елена Бузина

Вед. 1  На сцене танцевальный коллектив Бебяевского ДК рук. Юлия Якимова


Вед.2  А сейчас свои поздравления дарит  младшай группа Народного  танцевального 
            коллектив  «Ладушки» Рук. Людмила Мельникова  танец «Барыня»

Вед.1 На сцене старшая  группа  Народного танцевального  коллектива рук. Людмила 
           Мельникова, «В Испанских ритмах»

Вед.    Слово для поздравления предоставляется друзьям и коллегам  Александру Усимову,
           Елене Бузиной, Юлии Якимовой, Людмиле Мельноковой.


Вед.2                                                Кто для вас споет и  спляшет,
                                                          Песни разные покажет
                                                          Сюжетные и народные,
                                                          Частушки  и  хороводные,
                                                          Слушайте и восхищайтесь,
                                                          Аплодировать громче старайтесь.

Вед.1  Свои поздравления вам дарит  фольклорный коллектив Шатовкого ДК рук.    
            З.Лукьянова.

Вед.1  Вы уже убедились, сколько детей и молодежи принимают активное участие в   
          творческой жизни Шатовского ДК а гимном у них много лет является песня 
          «Музыка нас связала». Для вас поет Старостина Настя.

Вед.2                                       Как это здорово, что можно жить,
                                                 Гулять, ходить и даже танцевать,
                                                 Ведь танец помогает дорожить
                                                 Нам жизнью, лучшее из нее брать.
                                                 Поэтому танцуй, мой друг, и не смотри
                                                 Ты на других, кто скептики в душе,
                                                 Путь танец твой исходит изнутри
                                                 И этим дарит радость он тебе
Вед. 1                                       И всем друзьям, кто, глядя на тебя
                                                 Сумеет что-то для себя понять.
                                                  Танцуй, ты этим радуешь меня,
                                                  И не хочу я это чувство потерять.
                                                  Тебе желаю быть самим собой
                                                  И в танце показать, кто ты такой!

Вед.2  А сейчас слово предоставляется виновникам сегодняшнего торжества супругам 
           Албьерту и Ирине Чиняевым.

(Без объявления выступает вокальная группа)

Вед.1    На этом наш вечер подошел к концу
Вед.2    Спасибо всем кто откликнулся на наше приглашение
Вед.1    Всего вам доброго 
Вед.2     До новых встреч.

----------


## baranvagalina

Спасибо!

----------


## MaRinKa_Z

Если еще актуально. Весной готовили 10-летний юбилей эстрадного танцевального коллектива. Искала с Инете материал. Вот кое-что, что удалось найти.
Десять лет уже вы вместе
Это в общем-то не срок!
Это жизни интересный
Познавательный урок
Много па вы изучили
Как  осаночку держать
Сколько дробей вы отбили
Стали классно танцевать
С танцами шагать по свету
Веселей во много раз
А для мам чудесней нету
Чем смотреть сейчас на вас!
На концертах все бывает:
Розы есть и есть шипы
Пусть вам нынче зритель дарит
Розы дивной красоты.

танцы судьбы

Наши танцы Судьбы без конца и без края – 
Отдаленной эхо горячей борьбы:
Не уступишь ты мне, и я не уступаю;
За ведущую роль каждый раз спорим мы.

Кружим в бешеном танце. Сжимаешь мне руку
Ты до боли, но я не привыкла кричать.
Каждый где-то в душе призывает разлуку,
Но нас танец ведет, и мы будем молчать.

Плачет скрипка. Мы кружимся в медленном вальсе.
Мы одни в пустой зале и слышим опять
Что-то близкое в старом любовном романсе.
Мы молчим… Может стоит хоть что-то сказать?

За вторым танцем сразу же следует третий,
А за третьим – четвертый, опять и опять…
Нас Жизнь в танце свела, и на много столетий
Суждено нам кружится и просто молчать


Пытаюсь я танго учить в одиночку.
Шаг - точка… Запуталась. Вот "заморочка".

Налево? Направо? Постойте, народ!
Куда поворот? Кто с партнёром - поймёт.

- А дальше, конечно, рок-степ и "звено" -
Какое "звено"? Я в "отключке" давно.

На линии танца торчу, как пенёк.
Окончен урок. И какой с него прок?

Я танцы забуду, стихами займусь…
Неделя пройдёт - и опять притащусь.

Танец пальцев - игра в безумство,
Блик луны у безбрежного моря...
Мне бы самое время задуматься,

Оглянуться - чьё счастье я строю?

Я помню вальса звук прелестный, 
Весенней ночью в поздний час, 
Его пел голос неизвестный, 
И песня чудная лилась. 
Да, то был вальс прелестный, томный, 
Да, то был дивный вальс! 
Теперь зима, и те же ели 
Покрыты сумраком стоят, 
А под окном шумят метели, 
И звуки вальса не звучат... 
Где ж этот вальс старинный, томный, 
Где ж этот дивный вальс?

Румбу плохо танцуют дети
Но не в бедрах и росте причина
Здесь партнерша - не та, что в балете,
И партнер - не партнер, а мужчина.	Румба - танец для тех, кто знает,
Что такое любовь и страсть,
Кто друзей и подруг теряет,
"Горько" может жить или всласть.
Только в румбе ты скроешь чувства,
Обнажив их, раскрыв напоказ,
Примут все за триумф искусства
Самый честный, от сердца рассказ.	
А ведение - легенда для слабых,
Надо взглядом вести и душой,
Румба - самый тяжелый отдых,
Только в позах - взрывной покой.
Мы напишем "любовь" шагами,
Счастье будем держать в руках
Поцелуем закончим румбу ...
Разбежимся, как эхо в горах.	Вот и все, тишина, как и прежде, 
Но на румбе мы встретимся вновь!
Румба - это танец-надежда,
Румба - это танец-любовь.

----------


## MaRinKa_Z

И еще чуть.

"На перекрестке жизненных дорог
Бывает так: пронзительная нота
Возникнет - будто спущенный курок,
Цедящий продолжительность полета.

И медленный проникнет в сердце вальс,
И будет длиться это наважденье
Пока шагами лисьими квик-степ
Ритм не взорвет синкопами сомненья.

И только танго - жар, огонь и лед -
Надежде, ярости, отчаянью и страху
Сумеет выход дать - высоко вознесет
И бросит на глухой паркет - с размаху !

И снова в сердце будет тишина.
И будет зреть простор для новой боли.
И старым вальсом новая весна
Назначит нам освоенные роли".
(Татьяна Заславская)



Я разучиваю с мальчиком танец.
Мы ступаем, чуть дыша, по паркету.
Тихо музыка звучит между нами -
Мы вплываем нежно в музыку эту.

Так старательны и так отрешенны
Наши лица, так исполнены света...
Душ созвучьем, в зеркалах отраженным,
Нам исполнена мелодия эта.

Не шагами, а движеньем покатым,
Не словами, а мотивом напетым -
Танец явится в виденье крылатом - 
И растает на прохладным паркетом.

----------


## zews

Спасибо!!!! Еще как актуально!!! Творческий вечер 07.12.08.
Буду рад любому материалу! 
zewsaa@mail.ru

----------


## zews

В общем накрапал сценарий. Шоу получилось грандиозное, главное не в словах а в действии. Все прошло безупречно, зритель ( а он у нас понимает толк в прекрасном) остался доволен. Аншлаг.

----------


## Виссари

Форумчане, может у кого то есть что то, на счёт этой темы. За ранее спасибо!!!

----------


## VEZUNCHIC

Коллеги, помогите, пожалуйста, если сможете. В сентябре мы будем отмечать 10-летний юбилей народного самодеятельного коллектива "Молодежный театр "ЧЕМОДАН". В репертуаре театра произведения классиков, большей частью комедийные и военно-патриотические. Если кто-то располагает какими-то материалами - поделитесь, очень хочется, чтобы праздник был на высоте:smile:

----------


## simvolika

Приветствую, коллега! В отличие от Вас, в 2010 году, нашему театру стукнет уже 55... Вот, кое что из найденного в сети, собираю по крупицам...Надеюсь, пригодится. Где то был сценарий прошедшего 50-летия театра, не могу отыскать. А еще переделывали песни на 40 и 50 лет. Тексты можно восстановить, при великой необходимости...)) Но, об этом - на почту, ежели что...)) А пока - вот...От души и с наилучшими пожеланиями!))

К ДНЮ ТЕАТРА

Наброски сценария



Места заполняются в зрительном зале,

До зрелищ охотник повсюду найдется.

Обычная вешалка в самом начале,

А дальше – то чудо, что театром зовется.



Распахнутый занавес сцену откроет,

Проступит из тьмы лабиринт декораций,

И жизнь обретут персонажи, герои,

В которых актеры начнут воплощаться.



А зал увлеченно следит за сюжетом,

Взрывается смехом и молкнет в печали.

И все понимают – игра лишь все это,

Ведь в жизни в такие же игры играли.



На сцене реальное действо вершится,

Оно – результат ежедневных стараний,

Итог напряженных трудов, репетиций,

Актерских идей, режиссерских исканий.



Шедевры на сцене рождаются в муках.

Ведь нужно суметь увязать воедино

Костюм, реквизит с освещением, звуком,

Явления, действия, акты, картины…



И сумрачный глас режиссера: «Не верю!»

С единственной целью всегда раздается,

Чтоб зритель, войдя в театральные двери,

Поверил во все, что увидеть придется.



Симпатий огонь будет не угасаем.

Зажжется однажды, чтоб впредь разгораться.

Мы в праздник театра театру желаем

Побольше аншлагов и море оваций! 



27 марта 1999г.





Театр начинается

Театр начинается…

Сразу улыбка упрека в ответ:

Мол, эту банальную фразу

Не вам повторять бы, поэт!



Театр начинается… Боже!

Да я не о том, не о том…

Мороз пробегает по коже,

Как лебедь летит над прудом.



Театр начинается…

Это предчувствие праздничной тьмы.

И сладко, как в детстве средь лета

Коснуться губами зимы.



Театр начинается…

Сколько начал позади, впереди?

И сердца горячи

У целого зала в груди.



Театр начинается..

Значит, душа возликует твоя,

И в малом пространстве проскачет

Стреноженный конь бытия.



Театр начинается…

Бурно с тобою собою делясь,

Театр начинается, будто земля только что родилась.



Подмостков счастливые слуги

Сто жизней в одной проживут.

Театр начинается с муки,

Которую Музой зовут! 



Вставка у афиши



Это просто кулиса, висит полотно.

Вот актеры, вот сцена театра…

Почему же сейчас, когда в зале темно,

Зал затих, зал не дышит – здесь все заодно.



По-иному нам видится завтра.

По-другому ложится дорога у ног.

Вновь за правду скрестились шпаги…

Каждый вечер в театре проходит урок

Доброты, благородства, отваги!

***



Нам вновь предстоит разродиться спектаклем.

У Корзун трещит голова от идей.

Готовы ль эскизы, поручик Зибзеев,

Корнет Дядюков, декорации где?



Не жил никогда реж по волчьим законам,

Но хочется взять ей порой пистолет.

Не знает опять слов поручик Баландин

Корнета Браткова вновь во время нет.



Никто не скулит: ни юнцы, ни старухи.

Накал репетиций высок. Вдруг…

Не вовремя ранен поручик Ишутин,

Ведущий актер, он же муж, он же друг.





Театр – это всегда чудо. Быть актером, человеком, творящим это чудо, пусть даже на маленькой скромной сцене – что может быть увлекательней? А сказка на театральной сцене – это двойное чудо. «Чудо в квадрате!» Не верите? Пожалуйста! (Отрывок из сказки)



Финальная песня

Закончен спектакль, и выходят с поклоном

Его персонажи, живые артисты.

И вдруг улыбнулся заплаканный клоун,

Смеются герои, смеются артисты.

И вдруг улыбнулся заплаканный клоун,

Смеются герои, смеются артисты.



Припев:

Все в цветах, все в цветах, как будто летом!

Будто лето к нам пожаловало в зал.

Все в цветах, все в цветах вокруг и это

Замечательный финал!

Все в цветах, все в цветах, как будто летом!

Будто лето к нам пожаловало в зал.

Все в цветах, все в цветах вокруг и это

Замечательный финал!



Уходят актеры, сыграв свои роли,

Уходят из зала, возвращают букеты.

Детей понимают живые герои

Пьеро, Каломбины, Ромео, Джульетты.



Припев:

Все в цветах, все в цветах, как будто летом!

Будто лето к нам пожаловало в зал.

Все в цветах, все в цветах вокруг и это

Замечательный финал!

Все в цветах, все в цветах, как будто летом!

Будто лето к нам пожаловало в зал.

Все в цветах, все в цветах вокруг и это

Замечательный финал!




Песня о театре
Куда бы нас судьба не уводила,
Даруя скуку иль нежданный фарт,
Играя, снова обретаем силу,
Вся жизнь - игра, а значит, жизнь - Театр. 
Где тот горбун, что исцелен могилой?
В глазах брейк-данс, а ноги - в падекатр!
Нам госпожа Игра окажет милость
И ткнет нас носом - все-таки в Театр! 

Куда идет пропойца и кутила,
Когда его тошнит от баб и карт?
Чернее тень, когда светлей светила,
Нам Ад и Рай соединит Театр. 

И нам, увы, от этого не деться,
Кулисной пылью дышим мы давно.
Театр - Любовь и Смерть, и Цель, и Средство!
Играть себя - не каждому дано!






Отразился свет в окне 
И на зеркало упал. 
Звук негромкий замолчал, 
Поскользнувшись на стекле 

Зал покинутый затих 
И конфетный фантик смят... 
Сказку детскую храня 
Декорации стоят 
И никто не верит в них... 

Нафталина запашок... 
Притомившись, куклы спят. 
Смят их праздничный наряд. 
Режиссер давно ушел... 

Смысл гримас нелепых лиц 
Кем-то спрятан до утра... 
Он остался во вчера. 
Завтра новая игра 
Шум партера, смех кулис. 

Я не в силах объяснить, 
Почему меня всегда 
Манит ласково сюда, 
Где, без ложного стыда, 
Учат верить и любить...



   На мне заверчена интрига - 
   В сём храме Богом только я! 
   Что режиссёр? Так, поп - расстрига, 
   А труппа - трупом без меня... 

   Их воскресить в моей лишь власти - 
   Рычаг Судьбы в моей руке: 
   Спасти их от любой напасти 
   Иль, выпив, круг крутить в тоске... 

   Плевать - на сцене что творится! 
   Пусть хаос! Зритель не поймёт: 
   Мелькают залы, замки, лица... 
   Куда? Зачем? И кто идёт? 

   Всё! Смысла нет! И вдруг я слышу 
   Сквозь грохот, крики, как в бою: 
   "Эй, в трюме! Что, снесло вам крышу? 
   Макарыч! Слышишь? Мать твою!" 

   Остановил. Вот бес попутал! 
   С фортуной мне не по пути... 
   Рабочий сцены - всё ж не круто. 
   Мне б в осветители пойти! 

УДАЧИ и творческих побед!)))

----------


## VEZUNCHIC

Спасибо огромное за помощь!!! Матеиал очень пригодится, но было бы здорово списаться и по электронке, если у Вас есть еще что-то...:smile: Заранее благодарю и надеюсь на дальнейшее творческое общение!:wink:

----------


## Рамоновна

Пробежалась по нашему разделу, и, к удивлению, не обнаружила тему с юбилеями коллективов. Хореографических, хоровых, инструментальных... На мой взгляд- актуально. Тем более-уверена- каждому из нас есть чем поделиться.

Итак, начинаю!

*Сценарий 30-летнего юбилея 
народного хореографического ансамбля «Полянка»*

_Звучат позывные.
Звучит мелодия разводки._

*№1  Разводка «Полянки»*
_Дети остаются на сцене.
Звучит мажор
Выход ведущей._

Праздника зовущее начало,
Распахнись минутой торжества!
Расплескайся, музыка, по залу,
Зазвучите струнами слова!

И лети, порыв наш, доброй вестью,
И наполни радостью сердца.
Искрометный танец с звонкой песней
Дружат пусть под сводами дворца!

И сбылось заветное желанье,
То, что много лет назад приснилось:
Труд, упорство, мастерство, старанье-
Все в «Полянке» нашей воплотилось!

Добрый день, дорогие друзья!

Мы рады приветствовать вас на юбилее народного хореографического ансамбля «Полянка» Дома культуры п.ВНИИСС!

Сегодня, спустя 30 лет со дня основания коллектива, в ансамбле занимается 48 детей от 6 до 16 лет.

Для нас эти дети- самые артистичные и самые талантливые. Мы надеемся, что вы в этом тоже сегодня убедитесь.

Уважаемые зрители, первое слово для поздравления предоставляется именно вам. Потому что ваши аплодисменты- самый дорогой подарок для ребят!
_ Звучат аплодисменты, дети хором говорят «Спасибо!»_


Наши дети ненадолго покидают сцену, а мне разрешите рассказать немного об ансамбле.
_Звучит мелодия.Участники разводки уходят за кулисы.
Слайд-шоу_
С1975 года в нашем Доме культуры существовали танцевальные группы различных направлений.

В 1978 году одна из групп народного танца официально получила имя «Полянка».

На протяжении своего существования коллектив возглавляли замечательные балетмейстеры: Голоденко Любовь Владимировна, Соколов Владимир Владимирович, Вепренцев Юрий Павлович, Сухарева Татьяна Григорьевна, Сторожилов Виктор Тимофеевич, Вепренцева Наталья Николаевна, Соболева Ольга Анатольевна, Гаджиева Ольга Анатольевна, Щербатых Екатерина Викторовна.

За три десятилетия существования «Полянка» выступила на более чем 800 концертах.
Танцы коллектива видели не только зрители нашего района, но и зрители Воронежской области, городов Воронежа, Киева, Москвы.

За свои успехи коллектив неоднократно награждался. Сегодня наградной фонд «Полянки» составляют 18 грамот и 26 дипломов за победы и участие в фестивалях районного, областного и всероссийского уровня. Такое количество наград говорит о многом.

В 1988 году ансамбль получил звание «образцово- показательный».

В 2001 году «Полянка» защитилась на звание «народный коллектив», которое уже дважды успешно подтверждала.

И во главе всех этих успехов и наград стоит большая, трепетная любовь взрослых и детей к танцу.

*№2 «Танец о танце» /Е. Истомина/*
На фоне танца звучат стихи:
О. Танец! Ты- мечты моей стремленье!
Прекрасней ничего на свете нет,
Чем торжество любви и вдохновенья,
Оваций восхитительный букет!
Здесь буйсво красок, нежных чувств мгновенья,
Мельканье рук, движенье легких ног…
О, танец! Ты- великое творенье,
Волнующий, божественный восторг!

 Для вас танцевала выпускница ансамбля «Полянка», сегодня уже- счастливая мама- Евгения Истомина.
   Вот такие кадры растит наш коллектив!
    В свое время ансамблем руководили выпускницы «Полянки» Соболева Ольга Анатольевна и Гаджиева Ольга Анатольевна, которые связали свой жизненный путь с хореографическим искусством. 
    По велению сердца работали в «Полянке» выпускницы Садчикова Нина Анатольевна и Щербатых Екатерина Викторовна.

    Сегодня в нашем зале, я надеюсь, тоже есть выпускники «Полянки», которые пришли разделить с нами этот праздник. Дорогие «полянковцы», поднимитесь пожалуйста./ выпускники встают/. Кстати, очень многие выпускники «Полянки» сегодня присутствуют в зале не просто как зрители, а как родители нынешних участников ансамбля.

    Дорогие друзья, на наш юбилей специально из Москвы приехала еще одна выпускница «Полянки».  В стречайте: Муродшоева Евгения и ее партнер- ___________________________________________________

*№ 3Танец /Муродшоева Е./*

Сегодня- юбилей. Такое событие не может обойтись без гостей, поздравлений и подарков.
Слово для поздравления предоставляется 

_Мелодия на выход. Выход приглашенных. Выход «Балалаечек»
Поздравление .Дети принимают подарки_

Дорогие друзья, для вас танцует средняя группа ансамбля «Полянка»- «Балалаечки»

*№4 «Балалаечки»*
Дети остаются на сцене.

Дорогие друзья, слово для поздравления предоставляется  

_Мелодия на выход. Выход приглашенных.
Поздравление .Дети принимают подарки, уходят._

    В любом  коллективе есть свои традиции. И конечно же, за 30 лет в «Полянке» они тоже появились. Одну из таких традиций вы увидите сейчас на сцене: это танец «Солнце в ладонях». Он появился в коллективе благодаря балетмейстеру Вепренцевой Наталье Николаевне.

    Меняются дети, обновляются костюмы, но музыка и постановка остаются такими же, как и 20 с лишним лет назад.

*№5 «Солнце в ладонях»*
Дети остаются на сцене.

    Нашу «Полянку» поздравляют с юбилеем:  

_Мелодия на выход. Выход приглашенных.
Поздравление .Дети принимают подарки, уходят.
_
    Для вас танцует старшая группа ансамбля. «Славянский танец»

*№6 «Славянский танец»*
Дети остаются на сцене.

    Дорогие друзья, неизменным творческим наставником и помощником коллектива на протяжении многих лет является отдел по культуре администрации Рамонского муниципального района. 
    На сцену для поздравления приглашаются:
руководитель отдела по культуре Чернышова Наталья Александровна.

и наши союзники и коллеги- руководители структурных подразделений отдела культуры:
-директор Районного центра культуры и досуга- Паринова Марина     Николаевна

-директор ДШИ п. Рамонь Данилова Татьяна Петровна

-директор ДШИ п. ВНИИСС Подольская Инна Шавкатовна.

-директор ДШИ п.Комсомольский- Табачник Светлана Вячеславовна

-директор Рамонской муниципальной центральной библиотеки Пригородова Нина Сергеевна.

_Мелодия на выход. Выход приглашенных.
Поздравление. Казакова и. дети принимают подарки, уходят._

    Наверное, не всем сидящим  в зале известны такие слова, как экзерсис, батман-тандю, плие, адажио, рон-де-жан-порте.
    Зато все эти понятия с успехом осваивают наши юные танцоры. И вы в этом сейчас убедитесь.
    Я приглашаю на сцену руководителя коллектива-балетмейстера Казакову Нину Николаевну  и воспитанников средней группы.

*№7 Партерный классический станок.*
Дети остаются на сцене.

    Ансамбль «Полянка» на протяжении всех лет существования был непременным участником мероприятий, которые организовывал отдел по образованию: День учителя, Слет детских организаций, смотр-конкурс «Вдохновение», День защиты детей, и многие другие.

    Слово для поздравления предоставляется нашим друзьям, отделу по образованию, спорту и молодежной политике.

    Мы приглашаем на сцену: 

-руководителя отдела- Комнатного Юрия Ивановича
-заместителя руководителя отдела- Тутаеву Нелли Николаевну
-директора станции юннатов- Шевченко Ларису Анатольевну
-директора Дома детского творчества- Свиридову Наталью Алексеевну
-директора Рамонской средней общеобразовательной школы №2- 
  Зубову Галину Николаевну.

_Мелодия на выход. Выход приглашенных.
Поздравление .Дети принимают подарки, уходят._

    Продолжают наш юбилейный концерт самые юные участники-подготовительная группа ансамбля. Танец «Робинзоны».

*№8 «Робинзоны»*
Дети остаются на сцене.

    С 2006 года наш Дом культуры перешел в ведомство Айдаровского сельского поселения. За этот небольшой срок в благоустройство нашего дома было вложено более 3 миллионов рублей. Теперь наши дети занимаются в более уютных и благоустроенных помещениях 

    Мы приглашаем на сцену  - главу Айдаровского сельского поселения- Фролова Николая Валерьевича

-и заместителя директора общества с ограниченной ответственностью «Промальп» Сарафанникова Виталия Леонидовича, под руководством которого уже второй год идет поэтапное обновление нашего Дама культуры

_Мелодия на выход. Выход приглашенных.. Поздравление.
Дети принимают подарки, уходят._

 На сцене- старшая группа «Полянки» Танец в стиле «милитари»
*№9 «Танец в стиле «милитари».
*
    Сегодня нашу «Полянку» поздравляют руководители базовых организаций нашего поселка. Мы приглашаем на сцену:

-директора ВНИИСС Апасова Игоря Владиславовича
-директора ВНИИЗР Алехина Владимира Тихоновича
-директора ОНО ОПХ ВНИИСС Цимбалова Николая Николаевича.
-председателя профкома ОПХ ВНИИСС Мишину Зинаиду Николаевну.

_Мелодия на выход. Выход приглашенных.
Поздравление. Казакова принимает подарки._

Вы слышали «Парижские цветы»?
Прекрасный вальс, из вальсов самый лучший.
В еам кто-то чувства Франции озвучил.
Вы слышали «Парижские цветы»?
Вы видели «Парижские цветы»?
Танцуют вальс, парят над нами,
Над повседневными банальными делами,
Вы видели «Парижские цветы»?
Танцуют вальс! Забудьте про печаль
Про повседневные и мелкие заботы,
Про неприятности и скучную работу.
Париж. Аккордеон. Цветущий май.

*№ 10 «Цветущий Париж»*

    Сегодня, с этой сцены, мы говорим слова признательности и благодарности нашим родителям. 
    Благодаря вашей финансовой поддержке у зрителей есть прекрасная возможность по достоинству оценить творчество наших детей. Только за прошедший год родительская спонсорская помощь составила более 20 тысяч рублей.
    Мы говорим сегодня спасибо родителям и за помощь в отделке костюмов, ведь иногда мамам приходится нашивать на концертное платье несколько сотен блесток! Мы знаем, что в день юбилея вам тоже есть что сказать, и поэтому приглашаем вас на сцену.

_Мелодия на выход. Выход родителей.
Поздравление._

У «Полянки»- день особый,
У «Полянки»- юбилей.
Вышли мы сейчас на сцену
Поздравлять своих детей.

Мы обязаны, как мамы, 
Все концерты посещать,
И о жизни коллектива
Можем много рассказать.

Вместе дома пришиваем 
Блестки, рюшки, кружева,
Чтоб от красочных костюмов 
Закружилась голова.

Наши дети кружат в танцах,
Мы же- в зале все сидим.
Так волнуемся, бывает,
Хоть на сцену выходи.

Мы «Полянке» пожелаем
Новых творческих высот,
И авторитет ансамбля
С каждым годом  пусть растет.

Мы надеемся, «Полянка» 
Долго-долго будет жить,
Ведь планируем мы внуков
На ансамбль приводить.

_Слова поздравления. Выход Казаковой Н.Н.
_
   Когда только-только звучат первые аккорды мелодии танца и на сцене появляются дети, то в зале неожиданно раздаются аплодисменты. Эти аплодисменты адресованы женщине, которая на протяжении многих лет шьет для «Полянки» костюмы.
    Я приглашаю на сцену Лопатину Тамару Михайловну.

_Мелодия, Выход Лопатиной Т.М.
_
Качество и надежность- основные слагаемые работы Тамары Михайловны. Иногда, чтобы успеть к сроку, она сидит за швейной машиной до поздней ночи. И надо заметить, эта женщина еще ни разу нас не подвела.
_Вынос подарка._
Дорогая Тамара Михайловна, примите от нас в подарок эти ножницы. И пусть они раскроят ни один километр ткани!

_Мелодия. Вручение подарка. Уход._

Где взгляд, там жест,
Где жест, там чувство,
Где чувство- радость и любовь.
Все это- тайна жизни бесконечной,
А танец вечен, как любовь!

*№10 Индийский танец
*
    А сейчас мы приглашаем для поздравления на сцену представителей коллективов художественной самодеятельности нашего Дома культуры: детского вокального ансамбля «Капельки»,  вокального ансамбля «Ивушка», вокального ансамбля «Сударушка», вокального ансамбля «Апрель».

_Мелодия на выход. Выход приглашенных._

«Ивушка»
Мы с «Полянкою» на сцене выступаем много лет,
Юбиляру мы сегодня шлем свой пламенный привет!
«Капельки»
Вы танцуете на сцене, мы же- песенки поем.
Вместе с вами на концертах радость зрителю несем!
«Сударушка»
Ну а в нашем коллективе много есть счастливых мам,
Дети чьи в «Полянку» ходят танцевать по вечерам.
«Апрель»
Мы ансамблю пожелаем новых танцев заводных,
Новых красочных костюмов, в творчестве побед больших.
Мы желаем коллективу жизни яркой, интересной.
И в подарок вам сегодня преподносим эту  песню!

*№11 «С Днем рождения!»* 
/Ю,Башкирова и подтанцовка/

_На 2-м куплете на сцену вывозится торт. Выходят все участники.. Фейерверк_

    Дорогие друзья, вот и подошел к концу наш юбилейный концерт.Мы благодарим всех гостей за теплые слова и подарки, мы благодарим зрителей за дружные аплодисменты.
    Мы не прощаемся с вами, а говорим:
Все вместе: «До новых встреч!»

_Звучит минусовка «С Днем рождения!»_

Сценарий незатейливый, но все прошло душевно. Через три дня глава района, побывавший на юбилее, подарил нам ноутбук  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

*Рамоновна*,
Очень нужная темка, поддерживаю! :Ok: 
И вношу свой маленький вклад:

ЦЕНАРИЙ ОТЧЕТНОГО КОНЦЕРТА ВОКАЛЬНОЙ ГРУППЫ «ИВУШКА» (10 ЛЕТ)
«________________________________»

ПРОЛОГ:
ИНФОРМАЦИОННЫЙ БЛОК
ПРЕЗЕНТАЦИЯ


После презентации Мария приглашает на сцену шеф-повара.

1 блок:
ПОЗДРАВИТЕЛЬНЫЙ
Музыкальная заставка. Шеф-повар поет  песню юбилейную, поварята танцуют.

Шеф-повар: Ну, что помощники мои, хватит танцев, ближе к делу. Сегодня мы будем печь именинный пирог под названием «Ивушка».
1 поваренок: А где же рецепт?
2 поваренок: Да, какой главный ингредиент?
Шеф-повар: Главное составляющее любого пирога – это тесто. Но тесто у нас сегодня необычное. Состоит оно из песен. 
Звучит фоном музыка шеф-повар начинает замешивать тесто.
1 поваренок: А что такое песня?
Шеф-повар: Что такое песня? Это верный друг.
Песня - это радость, звонкий смех вокруг.
Тысячи мелодий, голосов прибой...
Ничего нет в мире музыки чудесней,
Потому что песня русская всегда с тобой! 

В это время 2 поваренок выводит на сцену группу «Ивушки»
ПЕСНЯ «РУССКИЕ ПЕСНИ»
Во время песни повара уходят на задний план, после ее окончания выходят вперед, «Ивушки» остаются на сцене.
1-ый поваренок: Да, необычный у нас получается пирог.
Шеф-повар:  Конечно, ведь он именинный. А самой главной изюминкой такого пирога являются поздравления.
2-ой поваренок: Но где же мы их приобретем?
Шеф-повар:  Зачем же их приобретать? Они уже готовы, осталось только пригласить их на нашу кухню. Итак, встречайте:
Приглашает на сцену гостей, фанфары
1)
2)
3)

Шеф-повар: Хлебосольством да радушием
                      Знаменит наш добрый край!
                      Для гостей и песни русские,
                      И душистый каравай!

Поваренок или девушка в русском сарафане выносит каравай.
Слово гостям.

Далее выступает глава администрации поселения.
ПЕСНЯ «ПРИХОДИТЕ В МОЙ ДОМ» исп. «Ивушки». После исполнения песни вок. группа располагается по сцене, выстраиваясь в групповые мизансцены. Повара в центре.

2 БЛОК:
ЛИРИЧЕСКИЙ.
Шеф-повар: Вот скажите мне, в чем заключается успех нашего поварского дела?
1-ый поваренок:  Ну, наверное, продукты должны быть свежими, и колпачок сидел (поправляет колпак).
2-ой поваренок: Да причем здесь продукты, (передразнивая) колпачок сидел. (явно намекая на себя) Главное что бы мастер был хороший! 
1-ый поваренок: А что ты, хороший мастер сделаешь без хорошей духовки?
2-ой поваренок: Да вкусное блюдо можно и на костре приготовить!
1-ый поваренок: Ну, мы же в цивилизованном обществе живем, причем здесь костер!!!
Шеф-повар: Ладно вам, перестаньте спорить. Любое блюдо станет вкуснее, если его приготовить с душой!
1-ый поваренок: Ого! А где ж мы эту самую душу-то возьмем?
2-ой поваренок: Помолчи, если уж не понимаешь. С душой – это значит с любовью! (к шеф-повару) Так ведь?
Шеф-повар: Правильно,
Любовь дает надежду, веру, силу
Вступает даже и в неравный бой.
Когда судьба любовью окрылила,
Тогда любовь становится судьбой!
1-ый поваренок:  А лучше всего чувство любви может передать песня. Песня о любви! (к «Ивушкам») А ну-ка девчата помогите нам.

ПЕСНЯ «ЦВЕТИКИ ПОЛЕВЫЕ»
ПЕСНЯ «ИВУШКИ»
1-ый поваренок: Что-то грустно мне стало от такой любви.
2-ой поваренок: А мы сейчас добавим в наше тесто немного хорошего настроения!
Шеф-повар: (с гордостью): Ох, талантливые ученики мне попались! (к «Ивушкам»): Девчата, не подведите.  

ПЕСНЯ «ГРУСТИНОЧКА»
После песни группа уходит со сцены.
1-ый поваренок: (принюхиваясь) Ммм… Как приятно пахнет!
2-ой поваренок: Вкуснотища!
Шеф-повар: А это я добавил в наше тесто ароматнейший танец

ТАНЕЦ «_____________» 

3 блок
ВСТРЕЧАЕМ ГОСТЕЙ
На сцене 1-ый и 2-ой поварята.

1-ый поваренок: Такой аромат малины остался после танца!
2-ой поваренок: Даша знает что делает! Слушай, а давай и мы попробуем чем - нибудь приправить наш пирог! Сделаем так сказать сюрприз!
1-ый поваренок: А вдруг у нас не получиться?
2-ой поваренок: А у нас такой девиз, всем надеюсь, он понятен:
Вместе: Приготовленный сюрприз должен быть всегда приятен! 

1-ый поваренок: (мешая в тесте) Есть у поварят сноровка,
                                                           Мы замесим тесто ловко,
2-ой поваренок:                                С сахаром белок протрем
                                                           И музыкальный подарок 
                                                           Мы испечем!

ВЫСТУПЛЕНИЕ ГОСТЕЙ:
Абатский РДК
Коневский СДК
Болдыревский СДК

4 блок
ПАТРИОТИЧЕСКИЙ
На сцене группа «Ивушки».  Шеф-повар, изображая приятные хлопоты (замешивая тесто, мурлычет что-то под нос, вобщем довольная и радостная), поварята в сторонке шепчутся.

2-ой поваренок: Видишь, нашему шеф-повару понравился наш сюрприз, а ты боялась.
1-ый поваренок: Да уж, к любому блюду надо подходить творчески, это очевидно.
2-ой поваренок: Даша, а  чего это ты такая радостная?
Шеф-повар: Порадовали вы меня ребята, такую замечательную начинку приготовили к нашему пирогу!
1-ый поваренок: (горделиво). Старались!
2-ой поваренок: (ткнув в бок первого) Ты чего, мы же это  только придумали. (Шеф-повару) А помогли нам гости нашего праздника.
Шеф-повар: И все-равно вы молодцы! Это же здорово, когда собирается столько людей, а наше село всегда славилось своим гостеприимством. 
1-ый поваренок: А мы очень любим свое село.
Шеф-повар: И правильно делаете. Пусть любовь к своей малой родине останется в вас на всю жизнь, а по нашему рецепту станет сладкой приправой пирога.

Звучит лирическая музыка, кто-то из участников группы (или все по 4 строчки каждый) на ее фоне читает стихотворение:
                                                Деревня, милая деревня,
Волной гармонь, волною рожь.
Через надежды и неверья
Ты к возрождению идешь.

И так уж повелось издревле
Через столетья и года.
Всегда энергией деревни
Мужали наши города.

Пусть измельчали наши села,
Все ж нету ближе и родней
Глубин небес твоих бессонных
И шири вспаханных полей.

Седых туманов над домами,
Пожара утренней зари,
Поскольку все мы родом с вами
Отсюда, что ни говори.

Из этой дали незабвенной,
К которой тянет все сильнее,
Всех нас, обласканных деревней,
Вскормленных и согретых ею.

ПЕСНЯ «ДЕРЕВНЯ МОЯ»
ПЕСНЯ «ЕРМАК»

5 блок:
КОНКУРС ЧАСТУШЕК
Шеф-повар: Ну вот, наш именинный пирог «Ивушка» почти готов, осталось только его украсить.
1-ый поваренок: Можно я буду взбивать крем?
2-ой поваренок: Тогда я буду делать розочки!
1-ый поваренок: Ну уж нет, кто взбивает, тот и украшает!
Шеф-повар: Вы опять ссоритесь? А вы не забыли, что наш пирог необыкновенный?
2-ой поваренок: А чем же мы его украсим?
1-ый поваренок: Соображать надо! Украшением любого праздника являются веселые, задорные частушки!
Шеф-повар: И то верно. Тем более, заранее был объявлен конкурс на лучшую частушку, вот и пришло время подвести итог. Для этого нужно пригласить сюда хозяйку нашей кухни.
1-ый и 2-ой поварята вместе: Мария Александровна!

Музыкальная заставка, входит М.А, подводит итоги, награждает участников

ЧАСТУШКИ исполняет гр. «Ивушки»

ФИНАЛ

На сцене группа «Ивушки»

Шеф-повар:  Вот минута торжественной части настала,
Прошу внести пирог...и музыка вновь зазвучала..

Звучит «Хэппи бёздэй», поварята вносят торжественно торт, ставят на столик.

1-ый поваренок: Юбилярам нашим с небес явилось чудо из чудес. 
Именинный пирог вручаем, с днем рожденья поздравляем!
2-ой поваренок: На нем множество светил, задуть их нужно много сил. 
И чтоб исполнились мечты. Загадайте желание вы.

«Ивушки» под музыку загадывают желание, задувают свечи.
ФИНАЛЬНАЯ ПЕСНЯ «ПЕСЕНКИ ПОЕМ, ВЕСЕЛО ЖИВЕМ»
Музыка, массовка на сцене (все участники)

Мария Александровна: В приготовлении юбилейного пирога «Ивушка» принимали участие: (здесь нужно перечислить всех участников концерта)
1) Главная скрипка в музыкальном оформлении, человек, который 10 лет замешивает это тесто – рук-ль группы «Ивушка» Ю.Е.Ершаков
2)

----------


## Бирюза

А это один блок из сценария юбилейного вечера вокального ансамбля 
                             ( в ансамбле одни женщины)
 весь сценарий состоял из концертных номеров. поздравлений и т.д.
                 может быть кому-нибудь понравится

ТЕАТРАЛИЗОВАННАЯ  КАРТИНКА НА ЮБИЛЕЙ  ВОКАЛЬН.  АНСАМБЛЯ  
_Действующие лица:
Баба Яга; Избушка ;Забава ;Кикимора; Разбойница; Лягушка; - (участницы вокального ансамбля)   Кощей ;Леший ;
 Место действия: лесная полянка в зимнем лесу.
Оформление: ширма с деревьями, кусты, пень, стол, стулья_
Сказочница:( за кулисами) Не в каком-то дальнем царстве
                     Да в богатом государстве
                     Не в стране какой заморской
                     А у нас в краю Приморском
                     Это должен каждый знать
                     Есть «Березовая падь»
                     В том лесу, глухом. Дремучем
                     Необычный вышел случай…..
_( звучит музыка. Супер поднимается. На сцене декорации поляны, в центре пень, рядом сидит Кощей и Леший и играют в карты)_
Кощей: ( вдруг бросает карты)
            К чёрту всё, всё надоело
            Столько лет сижу без дела
            Карты, водка, домино
            Надоели мне давно
                      Да и ты, друг Лешачок
                      Мне уж в горле поперек
                      Или я с тоски сопьюсь
                      Или с горя удавлюсь!
Леший:Да не злись, ты друг Кощей
              Веселее будь. Добрей
              Ведь твоя хандра от скуки
              Всё возьму я в свои руки
              Излечу твою хворобу  и найду тебе зазнобу
              Ты ж на зависть всем жених!…
Кощей: Погоди- ка, что я псих?
              Это средство не годится
              Я не думаю жениться
              Это, Леший, просто бред
              Хоть бессмертный я , но дед!
 Леший:Это вовсе не беда
              Что считать свои года
               Не зря молвят: «бес в ребре!»
              Года годы у ж   не те
              Главное – живешь безбедно
              Жить без денег нынче вредно
              Но , однако слух идет
              Что транжира ты и мот!
Кощей:    Есть грешок, что тут сказать
                  Я люблю гостей встречать
                  Ведь бывают тут артисты
                  Со «_________», порой , туристы
                  Приезжают погулять
                 Как тут в стороне стоять?
                 Женщин, всех напропалую
                 Я подарками балую!
Леший: Ничего, как женишься
              Сразу переменишься
               Ведь не ровен час – помрёшь
               В гроб богатства не возьмешь
               Надобно тебе жениться!!
Кощей:   Да… пора остепениться
Леший:           Ты скажи- ка, друг «кудрявый»
                          Кто , Кощей, тебе по нраву?
                         В жёны ты кого возьмешь?
                         И любимой назовешь?
Кощей: Да любая, может быть
               « С лица воду мне не пить»
               Не важны рост и фигура
               Я ведь тонкая натура!
                Главное – должна уметь
               Танцевать и песни петь!
Леший: У тебя – «губа не дура»
               Ладно, есть кандидатура!
               Но сердитая какая
               И поломана нога
               Не простая – костяная
               Догадался кто?
Кощей:   Яга!
Леший:            К нам сюда идет избушка
                          Она задом-наперед
                          Ну и пусть Яга – старушка,
                          Главное – она поёт!
(_ на сцену выходит Избушка, следом Баба Яга)_
п е с н я   Бабы Яга   н а   м о т и в  «Пусть дни проходят»1.	
Мы с тобой, Кощей не раз встречались
Но меня ты в дом не приглашал
Чаще мы по пустякам ругались
А сегодня «звездный час» настал
Со своей избушкой , специально
Я пришла, чтоб счастья попытать
Ты, Кощей, такой весь сексуальный
Очень я хочу твоею стать

П р и п е в: Пусть дни проходят  и бегут года
      Но я душой и телом молода
      Ты не смотри, что с костяной ногой
       Зато так сладок, нежен голос мой!
Тебя я буду холить и любить
И на «убой» , желанный мой, кормить
Иди ко мне в объятья, мой родной
И назови  меня своей женой
Кощей: Ну, Ягуся, ты даешь!
              А как классно ты поешь!
              От тебя я прям тащусь!
              Леший, я на ней женюсь!
Леший:          Ты не гнал бы лошадей
                        Лучше, на, пивка  испей
                       Утоли страстей накал
                        Ведь Яга – не идеал!
Баба  Яга: Ты чего тут воду мутишь
                    И Кощея чему учишь?
                    Я обиды не прощу
                    Знай, жестоко отомщу!
Кощей: Ты, Яга не обижайся
               И во мне не сумлевайся!
Леший:(к Бабе Яге) Твои песни хоть и сладки,
                                     Но есть другие кандидатки!
Кощей: Хоть хочу с тобой я жить ( к Бабе Яге)
              Шанс у каждой должен быть!
              Чтобы время не терять
               Надо уж другую звать!
(_ Баба Яга усаживается на пень, Избушка  рядом)_
Леший: Да она уже идет
               Словно павушка плывет
               И хоть ноги чуть с изгибом
               И волосья стоят дыбом
               Но зато поет, танцует
               Вышивает и рисует!
(_ выходит Кикимора и поет песню)_песня  Кикиморы на  мотив «Ничего у нас с тобой не получится»
1.	Надоело мне жить в лесу одной
Хочется завыть от тоски , порой
Может быть сейчас крупно повезет
И женой меня Кеша назовёт
П р и п е в: Надоели упыри и пиявочки
                    На болоте комары и мошкара
                    Под березкой бы с любимым на лавочке
                    Просидела б я всю ночь до утра
Кощей: На такой , на молодице
              Я готов хоть щас жениться
               Хороша, ни дать , ни взять
     ( к Кикиморе) Вас хочу женой назвать!
                                       Увести в свои палаты……
Баба Яга: Стой, Кощеюшка, куда ты?
                  Чтобы Ты, костлявый сгинул!
                  Ты ж меня , конкретно, кинул!
Кикимора: Тише, Бабка, охолонь!
                     И супружника не тронь!
Леший: Успокойтесь, господа!
               Хоть вы девки «хоть куда»
               Но у нас в лесу дремучем
               Есть невесты и покруче!
Кощей;  Чтобы их скорей унять
                 Надо срочно третью звать!
Леший: На примете есть невеста
               На болоте её место
               Хоть на вид и неказиста,
               Но уж больно голосиста
               Не собачка, не зверушка
               Пучеглазая Лягушка!
( на сцену выходит Лягушка )
ПЕСНЯ  ЦАРЕВНЫ-ЛЯГУШКИ ( на мотив «Пропадаю я»)
1.	На гнилом болоте я живу который год
А Иван Царевич не идет и не идет
Пропадаю я , пропадаю я
Ну, а чтоб царевною прекрасною мне стать
Должен ну хоть кто-нибудь меня поцеловать
Я устала ждать
Ну где бы жениха сыскать?
П р и п е в: На тебя я смотрю
                    Мой желанный, мой костлявый
                    Мой родной Кощей
                    Стать красивой хочу
                     Так целуй меня, целуй меня
                     Целуй скорей
2.	Жабью кожу сниму
Красотой я удивлю тебя тогда своей
Помоги же скорей
Поцелуй меня спаситель мой Кощей
Кощей:  Друг Лешак, ну это ж надо!
               Как поёт, однако – жаба!
               Надо бы ей подмогнуть
               Только брезгую чуть –чуть
Леший:    Ты присядь-ка на пенек
                 Да глотни пивка глоток
                 Успокой свои ты нервы
                 Хочешь, поцелую первым!?
(Кощей соглашается)
(Леший обращается к зрителям):

ЛЕШИЙ:   И по что честной народ
                    Ты сидишь, разинув рот?
                    Али думаешь сегодня
                    Тут чего произойдет?
                    Нет, на людях не годится 
                    Целоваться нам вдвоем
                    Надо нам уединиться
                    Пучеглазая, пойдем!
(Леший уводит Лягушку за ширму)
Фонограмма – поцелуй, музыка на превращение. Леший выходит из-за ширмы с красавицей Царевной
Кощей:  Ну и Леший! Молодец!
                Я иду с ней под венец!
Лягушка-Царевна:  Погоди-ка, друг костлявый,
                   Ишь, привык всё на «халяву»!
                   Поцелуй кто подарил
                   Тот и будет  сердцу мил
                   Лешему я отдана
                    И буду век ему верна!
Леший:   Кеша, ты её не тронь!
( загораживает собой Девицу)
               На-ка, выпей «Оболонь» 
               ( наливает пива Кощею)
               Для тебя найду сейчас
               Я невесту – просто «класс»!
               Позову девицу эту
               Но скажу вам по секрету,
               Что уж больно она прытка
               Рекетерша и  бандитка
               Зато формы в самый раз
Оторвать не можно глаз
А уж если запоет
То любой слезу прольет!
( выходит Разбойница)
П е с н я     Р а з бойницы  на мотив «Все мы бабы стервы»
1.	Я узнала, что жениться собираешься
И невесту подбираешь ты , Кощей
Я секрет открою, ты давно мне нравишься
С каждым днем тебя люблю я всё сильней
И не надо меня мучить подозреньями
Ну, подумаешь, Разбойница, ну что ж
Но зато со мною ты на удивление
Беззаботно и счастливо заживешь!
П р и п ев:Будь же посмелее, милый мой, родной
                    Назови скорее ты меня женой!
Кощей: Голос твой уж больно сладок
              Сразу выпал я в осадок
               При свидетелях скорей
              Я прошу руки твоей!
Баба Яга: Ты обманщик и похабник!
Кикимора:  Да ты, Кеша, просто бабник!
Кощей: Не хотел вас обижать…..
Разбойница: Ну-ка, бабы, всем молчать!
                        Мы с Кощеюшкой вдвоем
                        Очень славно заживем
                        Будем петь и не скучать
                        Капитал приумножать
                        У тебя ж добра не мало…
Леший: Ты б губу-то подкатала.
              Ишь куда всё повернула!
              Не подумав сказанула!
              ( к Кощею) Лохом ты не будь, Кощей
                                  Лучше сядь, пивка налей
                                  Позову тебе сейчас
                                  Я девицу «высший класс»
                                   Чудо глазки, дугой бровки
                                  Рядышком живет  в Петровке
                                   Глянь, она уже идет
                                  Песню русскую поет!
П е с н я Забавы на мотив « Выйду на улицу»
1.	Выйду на улицу, женихов нема
Можно в Петровке совсем сойти с ума
Как жить мне дальше? Кто даст совет
Годы проходят, а мужика всё нет!
            2.В нашей деревне совсем нет парней
               Узнала, что ищет жену себе Кощей
               Пусть он не молод, зато как «Дюрассел»
               Такой шаловливый и вечный пострел!
Кощей: Ноет сердце, грудь щемит
              Голос твой меня пленит
              Я хочу , душа- девица
              На одной тебе жениться!
Леший: Выбор сделан, наконец !
Разбойница: Всё, Кощей, тебе  «копец»!
                       Ты зачем  сюда , нахал,
                       Нас на «кастинг» собирал!?
Кикимора: Напоказ нас выставлял
                    И жениться обещал? (плачет)
Баба Яга: Нам куда теперь деваться?
                  В старых девах оставаться?
Забава:  В ситуации такой
               Выход есть у нас  простой
               Не ругайтесь вы , девчата!
               У Кощея много злата!
                      Мы со спонсором таким
                      Профсоюз свой создадим
Баба Яга: Председателем у нас
                  Будет Кеша наш как раз!
Кикимора: А у нашего у Кеши
                    Заместитель будет Леший
Разбойница:         И в таком проекте смелом
                                Для Избушки найдем дело:
                                Чтоб в лесу ей не скучать 
                                Будет взносы собирать
(избушка поворачивается спиной там табличка «касса»)
Кощей: Коль на том и порешали
               Ну-ка, девки быстро встали
               Грудь вперед и не зевай
               Дружно песню запевай
( финальная песня) на мотив «Лёлик»
1 Крутится земля и времечко идет
   Нужно нам всё успеть
   И пускай у нас у всех полно забот
   Песни всё равно мы будем петь
   Пригласили в этот вечер мы гостей
   Чтоб отметить вместе юбилей
   П р и п е в: Вместе с нами песню запевай, в зале не скучай,
                         Ты слышишь, эту песню дружно нам сегодня подпевай
(поклон . занавес закрывается)
******************************************************************

----------

ЮленьКо (24.03.2018)

----------


## Ксения Заречный

Предлагаю ознакомиться: проводила давно, может вас на какие-то мысли натолкнёт...

СЦЕНАРИЙ
10—летия вокальной студии «Капельки»
«Ветер перемен»

Место проведения: МУК ДК «Современник»
Дата и время проведения:16.03.06г. 18 час.


Занавес закрыт. ЗТМ. Звучит фонограмма (-) Ветер перемен.
Пушка в левую сторону занавес. 
Осторожно ступая выходит  мальчишка.

Мал.
	Кажется, ветер переменился!
	Значит, должно произойти что-то интересное!
С другой стороны выходит девчонка

Дев.
	Глупый мальчишка! (передразнивает) Что-то интересное!
	Нас ждет настоящий праздник! С минуты на минуту прилетит Леди Мери и все её ученики!

Мал.
	Кто она такая и чему учит?

Дев.
	Она – само совершенство! Учит детей петь и танцевать! 10 лет назад в ужасную непогоду, когда с неба лились океаны воды, она собрала несколько маленьких капелек и на свет появился целый водопад радостных и добрых песен!

Мал.
	Так это не просто праздник! Это юбилей!

Фонограмма «Цветные сны» Из-за закрытого занавеса появляется Мери Попинс и волшебным взмахом зонта «открывает» занавес.
         Мери
	Добрый вечер, дети! Вы готовы отправиться в увлекательный мир музыки и доброты? (Берёт детей за руки и ведет к центру сцены)  

Текст песни
Всё, что было десять лет назад
Наши дети бережно хранят
И порой, волшебных песен хоровод
Взрослых в детство за руку ведёт!

Мир, где песня живёт среди мечты
Мир, где вместе всегда и я и ты!
Мир, где счастливы мы
И я и ты!

Если хочешь добро творить
Каплей радости, счастья быть
Лето, осень, зима, ты к нам спеши
Вместе в жизни найдём пути
По которым, не грех пройти
Это наши пути

Детских песен чудная страна
«Капельками» названа была!
И всегда, мы там, где больше всех нужны
Наши песни радости, любви!

Мир, где песня живёт среди мечты
Мир, где вместе всегда и я и ты и ты!
Мир, где счастливы мы
И я и ты!

Выход ведущей.
Добрый вечер! Вокальной студии «Капельки» 10 лет – а много это много и мало? Мало, потому, что впереди долгая и интересная дорога, полная творческих поисков и побед, а много, потому, что есть уже своя история и много славных дел.
(Видео ролик)
	Это было весной 1996 года. Галина Владимировна Вишнякова собрала с разных школ города талантливых девчонок и мальчишек в один коллектив и назвала его «Капельки». Почему «Капельки»? Да потому, что были они очень маленькие, кристально чистые и добрые, а голоса их были схожи со звонкой весенней капелью. 
Вот так и родился этот детский коллектив. Жил он и в Центральном парке «Заречье», и в Доме молодёжи, а несколько лет назад, в свою семью маленьких «Капелек» взял Дворец культуры «Современник». 
На протяжении всех 10 лет этот замечательный коллектив ведёт активную творческую жизнь. В Заречном практически нет ни одного крупного предприятия, где бы не выступали с концертами маленькие «Капельки». Только позовите, говорит Галина Владимировна, и мы, как Чип и Дейл поспешим на помощь. Песни, полные радости, добра, света и любви звучат в исполнении «Капелек» на различных мероприятиях и концертах! Добра тебе и вдохновения, вечно юный коллектив вокальной студии «Капельки».
(Видеоролик закончился)

Список славных творческих дел можно было бы продолжить, но кому как не начальнику департамента культуры и молодёжной политики лучше знать о заслугах коллектива, поэтому я с уважением приглашаю к микрофону
Татьяну Константиновну Темяшеву

СЛОВО Т.К. ТЕМЯШЕВОЙ

	В лютый холод песня нас с тобой согреет,
	В жаркий полдень – будет как вода
	Тот, кто песни петь и слушать не умеет,
	Тот не будет счастлив никогда!

ПЛАНЕТА ДЕТСТВА

Дети выбегают навстречу Мери, наперебой кричат:
Дети
	Мери, Мери, расскажи, как и из чего рождается песня!
Мери
	В музыкальном мире живут подружки – добрые нотки, которые дарят людям свои звуки. Если настроение у ноток минорное, рождается грустная песенка, а если мажорное, на свет появляется весёлая, радужная песня.

Девочка
	Я знаю одну такую песню – «Семицветик»

«Семицветик»

Вед.  
	Поздравить замечательный коллектив «Капельки» пришли добрые соседи студия современного танца «Денц-зон». 

«Денц-зон»

Мери

	Звёзд много блещет в небесах,
	Как только ночь настанет ясная
        Я вижу радость лишь в глазах
	Твои старанья не напрасные!
«ЗВЕЗДА»

Маль. 
	Мери, в нашем классе учится одна девочка. Ну, не такая, как все!

Мери
	Понятно, ты, мой дорогой, очень хочешь с ней дружить. Верно?
Маль.
	Ну, как сказать…я стесняюсь к ней подойти…ну…как-то объяснить ей, что…ну, что она мне нравится

Мери
	Даю бесплатный совет! Все девчонки очень любят, когда им дарят цветы!

Маль.
	Что же, мне теперь, надо ждать праздника?
Мери
	Почему праздника. Подари цветы просто так! От всего сердца. 
Маль.
	Просто так! Конечно же, просто так!

«ПРОСТО ТАК»

Вед. (Видеоматериал на текст)
	Много детей за 10 лет учились петь и дружить у замечательной женщины Галины Викторовны Вишняковой. Сколько тепла, доброты вкладывает она в своих девчонок и мальчишек. Дети вырастают, на их смену приходят новые, маленькие капельки, и ветер перемен опять вершит привычный круг. Никогда не забудутся первые шаги на сцене, первые ноты и первые песни!

10 лет – это точка отсчёта
Но, проходят года, незаметно для глаз
Может быть, в потускневших от времени фото
Вы потом не узнаете нас
Но пока впереди предстоит нам немало
И звенят голоса на мотив непростой
10 лет, 10 лет – это только начало
Это новая встреча с мечтой!

«ДВОРИК НА ТВЕРСКОЙ»


Мери
	От праздничных торжеств до буден
        Всего один нас разделяет миг
	Я не хочу, чтоб путь был слишком труден
	Хотя в искусстве нет путей простых
Ребёнок
	Пусть впереди нелёгкая работа
И даль ещё не пройденных дорог
	Но неспроста сегодня для кого-то
	Звенит наш детский, звонкий голосок

«ДОБРЫЙ МИР»

Примите поздравление с юбилеем от Дома культуры «Дружба»

«КЕНГУРУ.ru»


Встречайте аплодисментами самых маленьких участников вокальной студии «Капельки»

«МОРЕ ДЕЛАЕТСЯ ТАК»

Мери
	Дети, внимание, начинаем урок хороших манер! Рассмотрим некоторые правила этикета! О чём должен помнить мальчик -  истинный джентльмен с приходом весны. 	
Маль.
	Ну, весна…недостаток витаминов, надо покупать родным больше фруктов и кормить их, чтобы не заболели!
Мери
	Юноша, вы не о том думаете, хотя, то, что вы сказали необходимо выполнять. Внимание, подсказываю: весна, капель, пробуждается природа и наступает праздник!
Маль.
	Мамин день! 8 марта! 
	Пусть за окошком снег лежит
	Весна уже в дороге
	Поздравить с праздником спешим
	Не будьте слишком строги 

«5 ФЕВРАЛЬСКИХ РОЗ»

«ЛЕБЕДЬ БЕЛАЯ»

	Мери ведет за руки девочку и мальчика.

Маль.
	Леди Мери, а куда мы идем?
Мери
	Прямо, потом налево, затем два квартала вправо и двадцать три шага прямо!
Маль.
	А это куда?
Мери
	Воспитанные дети не задают так много вопросов! Много будешь знать, быстро состаришься!
Маль.
	Стареть мне ещё рано.
Дев.
	Мери, а где ты родилась?
Мери
	Я, дети, родилась в городе Детства и люблю его больше всех городов на планете! Потому, что город этот вечен, в нём всегда царит детский смех и радость!
Дев.
	А мы, родились в Заречном! Это наш город и мы его очень сильно любим. Правда? (обращается к мальчику)
Маль.
	Это точно! Я люблю тебя, Заречный!

«Я ЛЮБЛЮ ТЕБЯ, ЗАРЕЧНЫЙ»


Вед.
	Вокальную студию «Капельки» с юбилеем поздравляет Дом культуры «Юбилейный» и я приглашаю на сцену его директора Виктора Александровича Пузарина

ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЕ ПУЗАРИНА

«ПРЕМЬЕРА +»
«МОСТИК»

Вед.
	В переменчивом мире, где время течёт, как вода,
	Где грядущее с прошлым одно разделяет мгновенье,
	Неизменно лишь то, что не властны разрушить года, - 
	Это мудрость и знанья, терпение и вдохновенье.

Год проходит за годом и зиму сменяет весна –
Луч надежды пробьется сквозь серую мглу непогоды,
Ведь наставника труд остаётся во все времена
Вечно новым и радостным, как обновленье природы!

	Я приглашаю на сцену руководителя вокальной студии «Капельки» Галину Владимировну Вишнякову

СЛОВО ВИШНЯКОВОЙ
(подводит к тому, что есть дети, которые занимаются практически с основания, вручение благодарственных писем детям и Федечко)
	Для вручения благодарственных писем на сцену приглашается исполняющая обязанности директора ДК «Современник» Татьяна Алексеевна Маковская

НАГРАЖДЕНИЕ


	Для вас поёт Ксения Фильчагина

К. ФИЛЬЧАГИНА
«ПЕРЕЛЕЙ ВОДА»

	Особые слова благодарности хочется выразить директору и учителям шк. № 226 за поддержку и помощь коллективу. Дети именно этой школы составляют основной состав вокальной студии «Капельки».  
Примите музыкальный подарок от самых маленьких участников коллектива, детей, которые занимаются в студии первый год.

РЕПКА

Мгновенья счастья и волненья странного,
	Талант детей и взрослых труд людей,
	Всё это, словно прожитое заново,
	Слилось сегодня в слове «юбилей»
Неповторимость каждого мгновения
Всё память наша бережно хранит
И пусть сегодня – в день рожденья «Капелек»
Любовь к эстраде всех объединит!

«ВЕТЕР И ЗВЕЗДА»


Мир музыкальный тем удивителен,
Что ничего не узнать наперёд
Кто-то старался и стал победителем,
Чей-то лишь завтра настанет черёд!

Музыки шум, суета за кулисами,
Радуга праздника, ночи без сна
Словно в тетради, до корки исписанной,
Точку сегодня поставит весна!

ФИНАЛ
«ПРАЗДНИК»

ФЕЙЕРВЕРК

----------


## Цвето4ек

СЦЕНАРИЙ
10-летия районного общества греков «Илиос»


Юбилейный капустник

/Фон большое солнце  в нутрии надпись «10 лет Илиусу » В правом углу из ступенек сооружен храм Зевса .  Звучит греческая музыка  открывается занавес на сцене  перестроение факелоносцев. Через зал проходят дети  с цветочными герляндами, музыка затихает  Звучит текст/ 


                             Сегодня ,сам Зевс с женою Герой 
                             Со славного сошел Олимпа
                             Чтоб провести наш юбилей
                             И встретить дорогих гостей!

/ Музыка усиливается входит Зевс с Герой в сопровождении детей которые образуют из гирлянд  ладью. Музыка затихает/

            Зевс:     Мы рады видеть Вас, друзья,  
                         Наш храм  открыт, для Вас  не тесен,
                         Желаем в этот светлый день
                         Чтоб каждый счастлив был и весел.

         Гера:        Собрав людей к себе достойных
                         Наш «Илиос»  среди друзей –
                         Посланцев обществ греков славных
                         Встречает первый юбилей

                                    -  фейерверк –

   Зевс         Честь и славу  сегодня поем
                   Председателя районного общества греков «Илиос»
                  Петренко Валентину Евстафиевну  на сцену зовем


       Зевс          Скажите всель сегодня в зале
                         И кого   сейчас собрали 
                         На  районный юбилей
                         Всех  пригласили вы гостей

 1- й                   В Федерации изумленье:
                           Из Волновахи - сообщение 
                           Всех зовут на день рожденья
                           Надо ехать  поскорей – 
                           Петренко ждет на юбилей !

 2-й                    Сразу все засуетились ,
                           В репетиции пустились,
                           Оглушительный трезвон
                           Поднялся со всех сторон.

1-й                   Пичаджи всех вызывает 
                         На ковер и вопрошает:
                         « Ой –вы дамы ,господа 
                         Что за шум и суета ?
                         В Эллениаде проиграли?
                         В Медцентре захворали?
                          Иль засох у нас газон?
                         Может выборы в ООН?»

2-й                    Отвечают дружно ей 
                          « Нет у нас житье не худо
                           В свете вот какое чудо :
                          Приглашение пришло 
                           В Волновахе юбилей
                           Нужно ехать поскорей –

1-й                      Пичаджи дивиться чуду 
                            Молвит: « Коль юбилей то я там буду,
                            Волноваху посещу
                            В «Илиосе»  погощу».

Зевс         Председатель Федерации греческих обществ Украины Александра      
        Ивановна  Проценко-Пичаджи
 Гера         Заместитель председателя  Федерации греческих обществ Украины     
           Николай Сергеевич Косе
                                        ( поздравление , худож.номер)

2-й                    Весть   летит в район наш знатный
                          Уголок планеты славной 
                          В райсовете шуи  идет 
                           Овчинников Бутырина вызывает
                          На доклад, и вопрошает 
                          Ну Васильевич как дела?
                          Ладно в районе али худо ?
                          И  какое в свете чудо ?»

1-й                    И Васильевич в ответ 
                          Там не лучше ,где нас нет
                          В общем  жизнь идет не худо,
                          Только вот какое чудо
                           Греки пляшут веселятся
                           Нас на юбилей зовут
                           Шлют нам низкий все поклон
                           Дескать, в гости обещались
                           А доселе не собрались,
                           Так,так так – Максимович молвил-
                           Коль сказал- значит исполнил ,
                            В миг в дорогу он собрался .
                            На юбилей он наш примчался
Зевс       Председатель  Волновахского районного совета Иван Максимович     
                Овчинников
Гера       Заместитель председателя  районного совета  Валерий Васильевич     
          Бутырин
                              ( поздравление , худож.номер)
2-й                      Администрация  в облоге 
                            Васильченко уже в дороге
                            У наших греков юбилей  
                             Идемте мы туда скорей
                           С Людмилой Алексеевной  посовещался
                            В миг в РЦКД он оказался!
Зевс           Председатель  Волновахской районной администрации Николай     
           Леонидович Васильченко
Гера         Заместитель председателя   районной государственной    
           администрации Людмила  Алексеевна Серик
                             ( поздравление , худож.номер)

1-й                    Праздник в «Илиосе» случился
                          Тут наш мер и отличился 
                          Никого он не спросился 
                          Сам в дорогу снарядился,
                           Вот он здесь , в кругу друзей 
                           Славный будет юбилей!
Мер города Волноваха - Сергей Владимирович Демченко
Заместитель- Елена Петровна  Бильбий

Зевс  На сцену приглашаем  протоиерей Акользин  отец Геннадий 

2-й                      Кто друзей всех уважает -
                            Жизнь себе тот продлевает-
                            Так в народе говорят 
                            Мы с РЦКД- друзья,
                            Нас  разъединить нельзя 
                            Инновации внедряем
                            Край наш славный прославляем
                            И друг другу помогаем
                            И в веселье и в труде
                            Все с друзьями мы везде

Зевс        Начальник отдела культуры  Виктор Иванович Крутой
Гера       Директор районного Центра культуры и досуга  Ирина Юрьевна      
        Пискун

                              ( поздравление , худож.номер)

    Зевс             Гостям  сегодня  свой венок дарю 
                         В    нем   сила волшебства 
                         Добра и света
                         Чтоб  отдавали грекам, любовь и ласку
                          И дружбу наполняли б силой чувств  

                             / вручаются лавровые венки /   

Гера            Бокал вина вам преподносим 
                    Чтоб узы  дружбы нам скрепить
                     И чтоб  по жизни вместе с вами 
                     Пришлось бы долго нам идти 

Зевс             Мы вас посвящаем Вас 
                   В почетные члены  районного общества греков  «Илиос»  

                          /     гостей осыпают лепестками роз /

 Зевс            Вам  не пишут оды  и сонеты
                   Не слагают песни в Вашу честь 
                   Может быть не слышали поэты, что  на свете 
                   Валентина Евстафиевна Петренко есть 
                   Не встают артисты на котурны,    
                   Чтоб воспеть великие дела
                   Председателя  районного общества греков
                   Ждут  каждодневные будни  и дела
                   Впрочем, не за строчку же в  куплете 
                   Не за благодарность от «лица»
                   Делаете вы дело, и в ответе
                    За людские души и сердца!

Гера       Вручается почетная лента «Мать  греков всея Волновахского района»
                                              / вручают /


                                      Клятва Петренко В.Е.
                       Мы знаем: силу дружбы всех сильней
                       И надо неуклонно укрепляться ей!
                       Почаще, нужно нам встречаться
                       В образовании, в искусстве, в спорте утверждаться

                        Мы  бережем этническую культуру,
                         И молодежи прививаем физкультуру,
                         А наша гордость – спектр всех культур
                        Альянс наук, искусств, литератур

                          Пусть все традиции навеки сохраняться,
                          Пусть наши греки крепче породнятся
                          Пусть возродиться греческий народ
                          Пусть будет вечный и великий  род

                       Клянусь быть верной делу эллинизма!
                                            / фейерверк/

Гера        Вот и председатели к нам  пожаловали 
       Председатель городского общества греков «Олимпос»      
                                 Мороз Татьяна Николаевна
        Председатель  Донского общества греков «Гелиос» 
                             Мищенко Анна Константиновна
        Председатель   Новотроицкого общества греков «Форос»
                                Лавтенко Елена Николаевна        
         Председатель Бугаского общества греков «Элефтерия»
                             Хаджинов Илья Николаевич 
         Председатель Анадольского общества греков «»
                               Ставринова Анна Христофоровна
                      Всм в районном обществе как водиться
                      Потрудиться  им  приходиться

Зевс              Будь     Петренко-глава районная
                      К вам всем  благосклонная
                      Пусть бранит по воле случая
                      Но  друзья, ведь это к лучшему!

Гера              Чтобы было все как нужно
                      Чтобы  жили семьею дружно! 

                                      / награждение /

                                         (худож.номер)


Зевс               В нашем обществе ,друзья,
                       Людей активных есть немало
                       Позвольте их представлю я,
                       Уж время почестей настало 


Гера             Дорогие наши зрители  
                     Вас вниманьем  не обидели
                     Преподносим всем вам сладости 
                     Чтобы были только радости

                              /  угощение конфетами/

Зевс            Юбилей – особая дата 
                    Этот  праздник  ни с чем  не сравнить
                    Кто-то мудрый придумал когда-то
                    Юбилярам радость дарить

Гера            Радость встречи, веселья, улыбок,
                    Пожелание здоровья и сил
                   Чтобы счастье безоблачным было 
                    Чтоб успех каждый день приносил.




Зевс              Зовем  к столу сегодня вас 
                      Коль для веселья есть причина
                      Пусть станет праздником для нас
                       Очередные именины!
                      Бокалы звонкие сомкнем, для дружного веселья 
                       Всегда пусть будет светлым днем

Вместе       Наш юбилейный день рожденья! 

                            /звуч.греческая хайторма/

----------


## Катрин

Только вчера прошёл концерт - свежачок! 
15 лет ансамблю народного танца "Вдохновение"

Видеоряд с кадрами выступлений ансамбля танца.
Голос за кадром:
 Верьте, али не верьте, а есть на белом свете ансамбль танца «Вдохновение» военно-народного значения.
Танцевали в ём служивые ратные – молодые да статные. Танцы заводные, народные, лихие да модные.
Командует тем «Вдохновением», с преогромным терпением, Татьяна  Анатольевна – в танцах грамотная больно. 
Когда похвалит, когда побранит – вопчем любого приструнит!
А сколько пообъехали конкурсов да попривозили бонусов! Видели сцены большие и малые, привычные и небывалые. 
Видели публику различную – сурьёзную, очень приличную!
И по сей день «Вдохновение» не теряет творческого рвения - несёт людям танцевальную культуру, да не признаёт лень да халтуру! 
Такая вот история, братцы – годков целых пятнадцать танцуют в ансамбле парни бравые, детушки малые, да красные девицы стройные словно деревце…

Хоровод


 Представление героев – голос на записи. Музыкальная подложка (инструментальная русская композиция). Герои выходят и обыгрывают ситуацию.

В некотором царстве, в некотором государстве жил Федот стрелец – удалой молодец. Был Федот ни красавец, ни урод, ни румян, ни бледен, ни богат, ни беден.  Ни старой, ни кривой  - жил с законною женой. 
Маруся-красавица и по дому управится, да и в клубе местном танцами занимается.  Выступает в ансамбле солисткою, да слывёт знатной артисткою.
Служба у Федота о царе забота. Что ему взбредёт – выполняй Федот!
Царь на вид сморчок – голова с кулачок, а вредности в ём – агромадный объём!
Всех спустил с крыльца – выгнал из дворца! 
Ходит скучает,  мух по палатам гоняет, да задания для Феди сочиняет.

Под разговор героев - музыкальная подложка.

Царь
Я тут, только  тет-а-тет
Думаю  собрать концерт
Надо мне в культурном плане
Поднимать авторитет.

Снаряжайся, братец, в путь
Да артистов нам добудь
Плясунов аль музыкантов
Аль ишо кого-нибудь.

Не смогёшь – кого винить?
Я должон тебя казнить
Государственное дело – 
Ты улавливаешь нить?

Федот
Нечто я да не пойму
При моём-то при уму?
Чай не лаптем щи хлебаю,
Сображаю что к чему.

Только где же я возьму
Пугачёву иль Лайму
Знаешь сколько енто стоит?
Енто денег стоит тьму!

Царь
Я  за деньги, знаешь Федь
Сам могу сплясать и спеть
Ты найди, чтобы без денег
Да к тому ж,  чтоб не краснеть!

Не найдёшь, чаво  хочу
Вмиг отправлю к палачу
Снимет голову бесплатно
Я сурьёзно, не шучу!

Танец Плясовуха

Маруся
Ты чаво сердит как ёж?
Ты чаво не ешь, не пьёшь?
Али каша подгорела?
Али студень нехорош?

Федот
Да какая там еда!
Царь лютует – прям беда
Нет на энтого злодея
Ни управы, ни суда!

Он, подлец, задумал шоу
И сценарию нашёл
Только где набрать артистов
Енто старый не учёл!

Сделай, Федька, говорит
Мне на сцене колорит
Я ж, Марусь, не Алибасов
Я ж к культуре не привит!

Маруся
Не кручинься и не хныч!
Стоит только кинуть клич
Мы такой концерт устроим - 
Позавидует москвич!

Али ты забыл, дружок
Уж пятнадцатый годок
Я танцую в «Вдохновеньи»!
Для меня так это срок!

Там слабинки не дадут - 
Там народец шибко крут
И любой звезде столичной
Моментально нос утрут!

Так что кушай-ка омлет
И готовь царю ответ
Пусть уймётся культработник - 
Соберём ему концерт 


Номер

Федот
Чай заждался? Добрый день!
Глянь на сцену, коль не лень
А не видишь дальше носа
Так поди очки надень!

Царь
Ты Федот меня не зли
И конфликт со мной не дли
Мне намедни из Парижу
Гильотину привезли!

Тех артистов – ты не ври
Нет ни в Туле, ни в Твери
Что в Твери – в самой столице
Их от силы штуки три!

Федот
Что-то я не понял суть
Мне в столицу их вернуть?
Не вопрос! К тому ж в столице
Их с руками оторвуть!

Царь
Мне б огреть тебя плетьми
Четырьмя или пятьми
Чтобы ты не изголялси
Над сурьёзными людьми!

Но поскольку я спокон 
Чту порядок и закон
Дам тебе ещё заданье
И пойдёшь отсюда вон.

 Номер 

Царь
Даве был гишпанский гранд
Ух и щёголь, уж и франт
В кажном ухе по брильянту
А на шее жуткий бант

Так вот этот феномен
Предлагал мне культобмен
Говорил Бизе какой-то
Написал у них Кармен


В обчем я тут не силён
В институтах не учён,
Но в моём концерте Федя
Ентот номер быть должон!  

Федот
Хватит делать дураков
Из россейских мужиков!
Я ж не знаю ни Кармена,
Ни Бизе в конце концов!

Царь
Не гунди и не перечь,
А поди и обеспечь,
А не то в момент узнаешь
Как башка слетает с плеч!



Номер

Маруся
Ты чего сидишь сычём
Аль кручинишься об чём?
Аль в солянке мало соли?
Аль бифштекс недоперчён?

Федот
Да какой уж там обед?
Царь замучил – спасу нет!
Вот сейчас опять придётся
Перед ним держать ответ!

Дал задание мне царь
Всю Гишпанию обшарь,
Но найди Бизе с Карменом
Дело ясное – глухарь.


Маруся
Нет уж, Федя, без обид – 
Не пущу тебя в Мадрид
Неча ездить по загранкам
КПП для нас закрыт!

Обойдёмся чай ужей
Без гишпанских  типажей  
Чай у нас Кармен найдётся
Ихних точно не хужей!


Так что ешь свой мармелад
И готовь царю доклад
Он такому куль¬¬¬¬тобмену
Я надеюсь будет рад


Танец «Кармен»


Федот
Ты меня просил Кармен?
Нате! Никаких проблем!
Всё исполнил в лучшем виде
Вот тебе и культобмен!

Царь
Ай да ухарь! Ай да хват!
Взял артистов напрокат?
Али сам смотался за день 
В Барселону и назад?

Федот
И Кармен не тешит взор?
Ты опять идёшь в раздор?
Ну дак я его в Мадриду
Да и кончен разговор!

Царь
Ну да ладно, за престиж
Разве чёрта не простишь
Сполнишь третие заданье
И катись куды хотишь

Номер

Царь
Слушай третий мой приказ
Где ты взял весь ентот джаз
Ты скрываешь, значит номер
Сам исполнишь в этот раз!

Сколько б ты не супил бровь,
Ты мне песню подготовь
А не выполнишь заданья
Я тебе попорчу кровь!

И морочить мне мозги 
Даже думать не моги!
А не то распоряжуся 
Приготовить батоги!

 Маруся 
Ну ка душу мне излей
От чего ты чёрта злей?
Аль в салате по-милански 
Не хватает трюфелей?

Федот
Я твоё, Марусь меню
Исключительно ценю
Только жизнь мою, Маруся 
Царь загубит  на корню!

Не хватает номеров
Говорит мне будь готов
Сам мне что-нибудь исполнить
Коль не хочешь батогов!

Маруся
Что же делать? Как же быть?
Как беду твою избыть?
Может мне с ним, так по женски, 
По душам поговорить?

Федот
Ты, Марусь, того, не трусь
Образуется, Марусь
Я уж как-нибудь, родная
С ентим делом разберусь

По заданию царя
Я каталси за моря
И в Парижских Мулен Ружах
Время проводил не зря!

Спорить с властью не резон
Сполнить я приказ должон
Пусть на ломанном хранцузском
Но спою ему шансон.

Песня из мюзикла «Нотрдам де Пари»


Маруся
Ты тот самый  царь? Пардон
Енто что за моветон?
Всё тебе ни так, ни эдак
А Федот из кожи вон!

Что, напал на простака?
От горшка-то два вершка!
Я тебя предупреждаю
По-хорошему пока!

Впредь Федота не песочь
Этак жить уже невмочь!
Не поймёшь, так я могу и 
Сковородкою помочь!

Царь
Люди добрые, скорей
Совладайте кто-нить с ней!
Енто что ишо за мода
Сковородкою в царей!

Я же ни какой злодей!
Поспрашай-ка у людей
Я ж радею за культуру
За развитие детей!

Ведь они же наше всё!
А растут ни то ни сё
Потому как мы, кто старше
Им культуру не несём! 

Маруся
 Может ты и не несёшь!
Вон, танцует молодёжь
В «Вдохновеньи» с малолетства
И одни таланты сплошь!




Федот
Убедился царь поди
Тут талантов пруд пруди!
Так что тоже если хочешь 
В «Вдохновение иди».

Царь
Я полезных перспектив
Никогда не супротив
И прошу меня зачислить
В ентот славный коллектив

А чего, я так зажгу
Не приснится и врагу!
Я ж и русскую вприсядку
И цыганочку могу!

Маруся
Да! Танцор-то ты лихой!
Только вот чего усвой
Здесь среди честного люда
Чай ты не один такой

Федот
Пусть из зала встанут все,
Кто как белки в колесе
Здесь трудились,  в «Вдохновеньи»
Покажись во всей красе!


Свет в зале. Из числа зрителей встают те, кто когда-либо был участником ансамля.

Царь
Уважаю вас  и чту - 
Говорю начистоту
Ведь такие экземпляры 
Все в Россее на счету!


Номер

Федот
Ну ты понял культпросвет?
В «Вдохновении» секрет!
Уловил? Таких ансамблей
В цельном мире больше нет?

Маруся
Будь ты русский, белорус,
Молдаванин аль хранцуз
Танцы в ентом Вдохновеньи
На любой найдутся вкус

Федот
Как же, столько лет труда!
А ещё у них всегда
Танцы бальные освоить
 Впереди была мечта.

Маруся
 И освоили, видать!
Сразу стали выступать
Так «Мечтою»  и назвались
Чтобы долго не гадать

«Мечта» , Пасадобль




Федот
 Да, Маруся, ты права - 
Ведь  ни год, ни даже два,
Аж  пятнадцать лет на сцене
Енто признак мастерства!

Царь
Столько лет в кругу друзей
Столько красочных идей
Енто не концерт сварганить -
Енто в сотни раз трудней!

Чтобы деток научить
Зрителю чтоб угодить 
Надобно уметь ансамблем
Грамотно руководить!

Федот
А командывает тут
И налаживает труд
Ажно цельный хориограф
И Татьяною зовут!

Маруся
Наконец настанет час!
Зазвучит прекрасный вальс
И она сама на сцене
Здесь, пред вами и сейчас!


 Вальс с участием руководителя ансамбля.




Голос в записи. Все участники выходят на сцену.


Вот такая сказочка ладная – весёлая да складная. Всех друзей собрала во широкий круг, помирила всех да порадовала..
Так пускай же ещё годы долгие, сохранив результаты высокие,  танцует  ансамбль «Вдохновение» всем  на радость и развлечение!

Финальная песня


Буду очень рада, если пригодится кому-нибудь! Успехов!!! :Ok:

----------

Елена Ромашова (09.11.2016), Скибыч (10.03.2017)

----------


## zakharchenko

Отличный сценарий! Спасибо огромное!

----------


## toniki

Голос. В подъезды и калитки со стуком и звонком
Приносятся открытки, подписки новый том. 
И письма, и газеты приходят к вам домой, 
И слышится при этом: «Пляшите, вам письмо!»
Танцевальная картинка. Танцуют дети; почтальоны во время танца раздают детям письма, открытки, газеты. На фоне музыки и танца звучат слова в записи.
Последние известия — хорошие дела —
Центральная и местная газета принесла.
Мы слушаем внимательно,
Чем дышит белый свет.
Детский голос. Мы первые читатели 
Сегодняшних газет.
Почтальоны, участники хорео¬графической композиции, выстроившись в ряд, произносят фразу.
Почтальоны. Вы первые читатели Сегодняшних газет.
Под музыку спускаются в зал, раздают газеты. Выходят Ведущие.
Ведущий 1. Добрый день, дорогие гости! О чем пишут сегодняшние газеты? Какие последние известия о событиях нашего города рассказывают они? Вы, наверное, уже заметили, что все полосы сегодняшнего выпуска газеты посвящены юбилею завода, который был основан...
С тех пор, стабилен и трудолюбив, Сорок лет как крепнет год от года Сплоченный, дружный коллектив Электротехнического завода. 
Ведущий 2. В день знаменательный, 
В день вашего рождения, 
Когда заводу минуло 
Всего лишь сорок лет, 
Как знак любви, 
Как символ уважения 
Примите искренний, 
Сердечный наш привет!
Концертный номер.
Ведущий 1. Газеты, письма, телеграммы —
Нынче почта велика. 
Шлют заводу поздравленья 
Со всех мест, издалека! 
Их все больше и больше. 
Они идут со всех концов страны от разных пред¬приятий и организаций. Письмам с поздравлениями уже не хватает дорог и рельсов, они взлетают в небо. Только что   по   телетайпу   нам   передали следующую телеграмму...
Звучит музыка, Ведущие зачитывают телеграммы.
Ведущий 2. В столь знаменательный день пусть букет поздравлений и пожеланий украсит наш праздник. Примите поздравления от директора завода.
Блок официальных поздравлений.
Ведущий 1. Такие даты празднуют не часто,
Сегодня в зале множество гостей.
Давайте поприветствуем мы дружно
Всех, кто к нам пришел на юбилей!
Аплодисменты. Блок поздравлений.
Мы присоединяемся ко всем поздрав¬лениям и желаем: 
Пусть всегда для вас будет 
Утро — добрым, 
День — радостным, 
Вечер — приятным, 
Ночь — спокойной, 
Жизнь всегда счастливой!
Концертный номер.
Ведущий 2. Почтальоны сбились с ног, доставляя не только поздравительные открытки на адрес завода-юбиляра, но и...
Раздается стук.
Ведущий 1. Кто стучится в дверь ко мне 
С толстой сумкой на ремне? 
Ну конечно, это он, - 
(Название населенного пункта) почтальон.
Почтальон. Вам ценная бандероль. Получатель — коллектив электротех¬нического завода в лице директора... Прошу расписаться в получении. 
Ведущий 2. (И. О- директора), мы просим вас подняться на сцену и получить бандероль.
Музыка. Вручение бандероли.
Ведущий 1. Интересно, что же содержит эта посылка? Предлагаю вам ее открыть.
Музыка. Открывают бандероль, достают грамоты.
Ведущий 2. Что же в ней? 
Директор. Почетные грамоты. 
Ведущий 1. Да, грамоты почетные не каждому дают. 
Грамоты вручают за вдохновенный
труд. Это честь рабочая, ею гордись! 
Мы порой по грамоте проверяем жизнь. 
Ведущий 2. Немало таких грамот имеют люди, отдавшие заводу большую часть своей жизни. Это и почетные железно¬дорожники, орденоносцы, ветераны труда, многие из которых находятся на заслуженном отдыхе. 
Ведущий 1. Я думаю, что завод не забывает своих лучших людей, и сегодня они не останутся без внимания.
Под музыку идет награждение почетными грамотами.
Вас, неутомимых тружеников и тру¬жениц, мы благодарим за многолетний активный, добросовестный труд и желаем быть стойкими к невзгодам, здоровыми, счастливыми и бодрыми на всю оставшуюся жизнь.
Концертный номер. На сцену выходят
Ведущие, в руках у них номер местной газеты.
Ведущий 2. Обратимся к газете... (название). Из номера в номер она ведет дискуссии на темы: быть или не быть? иметь или не иметь? любить или не любить? И пока газета обсуждает эти проблемы, электротехнический завод живет своей жизнью, осваивает произ¬водство новой продукции, рекон¬струирует цеха, ведет строительство жилья.
Ведущий 1. И за всем этим стоят люди. На них все и держится. Какие за¬мечательные, яркие личности можно встретить здесь! Умеющих и любящих работать, самоотверженных и беско¬рыстных мастеров своего дела. И сего¬дня мы называем их имена. Я приглашаю...
Награждение под музыку.
Ведущий   2.   За   каждым   из  этих мастеров    —    ученики.    Я    прошу подняться тех, для кого эти люди являются наставниками.
 Да разве сердце позабудет 
Того, кто хочет нам добра, 
Того, кто нас выводит в люди, 
Кто нас выводит в мастера?
Поздравление. Ученики под музыку вручают подарки наставникам.
Ведущий 1. Подарки бывают разные: большие и маленькие, долгожданные и неожиданные, сугубо личные и для целого коллектива. Вот таким большим и во многом неожиданным коллек¬тивным подарком станет выступление команды ветеранов КВН.
Выступление команды.
Ведущий 2. Сегодня на почте полный аврал...
Почтальон (перебивает). Извините, получите новый журнал!
Ведущий 2. Спасибо!
Журнал для каждого этот знаком.
Откроем его. Что же пишется в нем?
(Открывает, смотрит.)
Ведущий 1. Листая первые страницы,
Мы видим здесь известные нам лица...
(называет  имена известных на заводе людей).
Ведущий 2. Таких людей планета производит
За шесть десятков лет всего один лишь раз. 
«Титаны мысли!» — говорят о них в народе. 
Гордимся тем, что здесь они, средь нас! 
Мы приглашаем вас на эту сцену.
Звучит музыка. Ведущие представляют каждого, кто поднимается на сцену.
Ведущий 1. Приглашаем на сцену ра¬ботников, имеющих звание «Заслу¬женный рационализатор».
Выходят рационализаторы. Ведущие называют каждого поименно.
Ведущий   2.   По   милости   божьей человечеству даровано множество талантов. А даром творческой мысли обладает далеко не каждый. Ваши предложения вносят большой вклад в развитие экономики завода. Таких людей побольше бы заводу, Проблемы многие решил бы он давно. Дай бог трудиться вам ударно, А жить достойно и легко!
Звучит музыка. Награждение.
Ведущий 1. Журнал опять у нас в руках.
Страница сорок пять.
Здесь о династиях завода
Статью мы можем прочитать.
Да,  династий   много...   (называет фамилии),
Всех, не перечесть,
Но больше всех известны...
Которые сегодня в зале, здесь.
Ведущий 2. Мы приглашаем на сцену самую большую династию, основателем
которой стал... (называет фамилию, имя, отчество).
Звучит музыка. Выходят предста¬вители династии.
Давайте поприветствуем династию... (фамилия), общий стаж которой... (количество) лет. Примите эти цветы как символ добра и счастья!
Звучит музыка. Награждение.
Ведущий 1. Пусть ваша династия Год от года растет, Своими кадрами Пополняя завод!
Концертный номер. Фонограмма «Звонок в дверь».
Почтальон. Отворите скорей, Почтальон у дверей! (Выходя на  сцену.) Электротехнический завод? 
Ведущий 1. Да!
Почтальон. Отправитель — молодая команда КВН завода. Распишитесь в получении.
Не слушался слепо кого-то
И выгодных дел не ловил,
Себе выбирая работу,
Ее выбирал по любви.
Пусть юбилейная сегодняшняя дата
На ЭТЗ оставит добрый след.
Желаем новым молодым ребятам
Прославить наш завод на много лет.
Концертный номер.
Ведущий 1. На ЭТЗ сегодня праздник,
В душе у всех волнение,
Что заводу пожелать
В этот день рождения?
А пожелаем мы сегодня юбиляру —
Заводу, что прославился недаром,
Своим коллективом гордиться,
К новым победам стремиться,
Чтоб в ногу со временем успевал,
А с ним наш город процветал.
Концертный номер.
Ведущий 2. Наша праздничная про¬грамма подошла к концу. Мы напоминаем, что наша почта работает круглосуточно. Письма, телеграммы, открытки шлите по адресу: город... (название). Вместе. Электротехнический завод!

----------


## Рамоновна

*Сценарий юбилея 
женского вокального ансамбля «Ивушка»*

ДК ВНИИСС, 26.01.08г.

Звучат позывные.
Звучит мелодия хоровода. Разводка «Березки». Из разводки выходит «Ивушка» на авансцену.

На фоне разводки звучат стихи:

Говорим мы «Россия» - и знаем:
Это наша родная страна.
Ее слава, история, люди –
Наша гордость на все времена.

Говорим мы «Россия»- и видим 
Разноцветные ситцы лугов,
Хороводы берез белоствольных
И бескрайние нивы хлебов.

Говорим мы «Россия»- и слышим
Чудо-песню, летящую вдаль,
Что идет из души и от сердца,
Воспевая и славя наш край!

*№  «На Воронежских просторах»*

Выход ведущей.

-Добрый день, дорогие односельчане и гости нашего праздника!
 Сегодня в нашем Доме культуры праздник – юбилей женского вокального ансамбля «Ивушка». Главными героями на нашем концерте сегодня будут не только участники этого замечательного коллектива, но и русские песни. Ведь именно благодаря любви к этому жанру народного творчества  существует ансамбль.
Песня русская – в березах,
Песня русская – в хлебах,
На покосах, на морозах,
На санях и на лугах.
На ветру шумят рябины –
Каждый слушать их готов.
Столько песен у России,
Сколько во поле цветов!

*№ «Посею лен за рекою»

№ «Лизавета»

№ «Ах, ты степь»*

Участники ансамбля занимают свои места. Выход ведущей.Звучит мелодия.

-История вокального ансамбля «Ивушка» берет свое начало с лета 1987 года. Именно тогда сотрудники Дома культуры начали создавать новый коллектив – хор ветеранов.
Первый выход хора на сцену состоялся в 1988 году.
Спустя 13 лет, в связи с изменением численности коллектива, хор был переименован в ансамбль «Ивушка». В последующие годы в коллектив пришли заниматься участницы вокального ансамбля «Ромашка».
У коллектива за 20 лет было несколько руководителей, но все эти люди отличались высоким творческим потенциалом, добросовестным отношением к работе и умением работать с людьми.  Вот их имена: Зыбина Людмила Алексеевна, Ларионовская Лолита, Новоселова Вера Васильевна, Пузикова Наталья Леонидовна, Разепова Елена Евгеньевна.

Сегодня работой коллектива руководит Заборовская Валентина Ефимовна. Более 15 лет аккомпанирует ансамблю Ситников Петр Васильевич. В прошедшем году «Ивушка» приняла участие в 22-х поселковых, районных и выездных концертах

-Дорогие друзья, наших юбиляров сегодня пришли поздравить уважаемые гости . Слово для поздравления предоставляется главе Рамонского муниципального района ----------- и заместителю главы администрации района по социальным вопросам------------– 

Поздравление(вручение подарка на коллектив и грамот Заборовской и Ситникову)

В репертуаре ансамбля всегда были русские народные и современные авторские песни. И те, и другие «Ивушка» всегда исполняет с большим удовольствием.

*№ «Только стихнет улица»
№ «Играй, гармонь трехрядная»
№ «Ты воспой, в саду соловейка»*

-Слово для поздравления предоставляется главе ----------- сельского поселения –---------------- .

Поздравление.

-Ансамбль «Ивушка» в нашем Доме культуры является хранителем традиций народного самодеятельного творчества. Участники коллектива во многом служат примером для подрастающего поколения – молодежных и детских вокальных ансамблей нашего Дома культуры.
. И не важно, в какой манере поют наши дети, главное, чтобы они так же трепетно относились к своему творчеству, как старшие коллеги по сцене.
  Дорогие юбиляры, вас пришли поздравить вокальные ансамбли «Капельки», «Перемена» и «Апрель»

Выход детей..Поздравление:

Капельки:
Мы поздравить с юбилеем вас от «Капелек» пришли.
Мы стараемся на сцене петь с душою, как и вы.
С вас во многом, если честно, мы пример готовы брать:
И по лестнице не бегать, и слова всех песен знать.
Перемена:
«Перемена» с этой сцены вам желает не стареть,
Новых песен и частушек чтоб хватило на сто лет!
Обещаем мы стараться, и через полсотни лет
Если нас к себе возьмете – будем в «Ивушке» мы петь!
Апрель:
Время не стоит на месте, это факт, и спору нет.
А года, как строчки в песне: строчка к строчке- и куплет.
А когда куплет имеем мы в готовом виде – тут
Это дело юбилеем все торжественно зовут.
Вот и мы, ансамблем вместе к вам на юбилей пришли,
Вам желаем мы удачи, счастья, мира и любви!
Дети дарят юбилярам цветы

*     № Алилуйя любви»/Апрель/*

-Дорогие юбиляры, вас поздравляет председатель комитета по культуре администрации района –------------------

Поздравление.Звучит мелодия. Вручение грамот и памятных подарков членам коллектива и Ситникову П.В., которое сопровождается рассказом.

------------- – 40 лет проработала поваром в Рамонском райпо, была ударницей коммунистического труда. Участница «Ромашки» с первых дней существования ансамбля. Многие годы Мария Ивановна была известна далеко за пределами нашего района как знаменитая частушечница. Она – не только бабушка  четверых внуков, но и дважды прабабушка. Жизненную энергию и оптимизм эта женщина черпает из бездонного колодца русских песен.

---------------- – большую часть своей трудовой жизни проработала строителем, сейчас трудится в водоканале мастером. За многолетний и добросовестный труд стала обладателем почетного звания в нашем районе – «Человек года». С первых лет существования ансамбля «Ромашка» была активной его участницей, и уже три года, как поет в «Ивушке». Валентина Михайловна – трижды бабушка, и поэтому знает самый верный рецепт : чтобы внуки не капризничали, она поет им песни.
Воронова Ритта Тимофеевна – родилась , жила и работала на Камчатке. В Рамонь переехала в 1994 году, и сразу влюбилась в наш край. ----------------- – ветеран труда, всю жизнь проработала закройщицей, и не хуже других знает, как  песня  помогает жить и трудится, поэтому 7 лет назад и пришла петь в «Ивушку». У нее растет пять внучек и два внука, которые считают бабушку настоящей артисткой.

----------------– в настоящее время является техническим сотрудником нашего Дома культуры. Ее ответственность и добросовестность - хороший пример для всех коллег. ---------------- на протяжении многих лет была участницей ансамбля «Ромашка», и уже  4 года поет в «Ивушке». Дочь и внук стараются не пропускать ни одного концерта с ее участием, они для нее – самые желанные зрители.

--------------- – всю жизнь проработала по специальности штукатур – маляр. Благодаря своей пофессии побывала на стройках многих городов страны, имеет медаль ударницы социалистического труда. Участница художественной самодеятельности нашего ДК с 14 –летним стажем. ------------------- – знатная огородница: осенью с грядок она получает поистине рекордные урожаи.

----------- – большую часть трудовой жизни посвятила Елецкому сахарному заводу, работала и на нашем сахзаводе. Имеет звание «ветеран труда». В ансамбль «Ивушка» пришла петь 7 лет назад, как сама говорит, по зову души. У --------------- – замечательный сын и двое внуков, которые с большим вниманием следят за ее творческими успехами.

--------------- – с первых дней трудовой жизни работала маляром – штукатуром. Дома, отделанные ее руками, есть не только в нашем поселке и Рамони, но и далеко за пределами Воронежской области. Была ударницей трех пятилеток. ---------------- и сегодня – желанный мастер в домах многих односельчан. Занятия в коллективе считает для себя прекрасным способом отдохнуть от бытовых проблем и забот. У ----------- – двое внуков и один правнук.

------------ч – более 30 лет работает аккомпаниатором в нашем Доме культуры. В сопровождении его баяна танцевала «Полянка», пели «Ромашка» , хор ветеранов, а теперь – наша «Ивушка». Помимо этого, ---------------- более 30 лет плодотворно занимается преподавательской деятельностью в детской школе искусств. В 2006 году за многолетний и добросовестный труд ему было присвоено звание «ветеран труда».

-Дорогие друзья, сегодня мы отмечаем не только 20- летие ансамбля, но и юбилей его руководителя – Заборовской Валентины Ефимовны. Эта женщина 27 лет своей трудовой деятельности посвятила нашему Дому культуры. А уйдя на заслуженный отдых, не смогла усидеть дома и вновь вернулась в родной коллектив. В 2005 году она была награждена медалью «За заслуги перед Рамонским районом» 

Более 25 лет Валентина Ефимовна пропела в «Ромашке», и вот уже 6 лет занимается с «Ивушкой». Сегодня мы не будем называть ее юбилейные цифры, потому что все равно в них никто не поверит.
Держит голову, как королева,
Излучает загадочный свет.
Эта женщина – вечная Ева,
И любовь – ее вечный рецепт.
Чернышова Н.А. вручает грамоту и подарок.

*   №_________________________(Заборовская В.Е.)*

-Наши юбиляры продолжают принимать поздравления. Мы приглашаем на сцену :

Поздравление.

-Женский вокальный ансамбль «Ивушка» - не единственный коллектив в нашем Доме культуры, который хранит и приумножает традиции нашего народа. В репертуаре каждой группы хореографического ансамбля «Полянка» обязательно присутствуют русские народные танцы, которые дети исполняют с особым желанием. 
-Дорогие юбиляры, принимайте поздравление от нашей «Полянки»!

Выход «Полянки». Стихи:

С юбилеем поздравляем, много счастья вам желаем.
Долго – долго не стареть, и на сцене нашей петь.
Мы танцуем в этот раз в вашу честь , и лишь для вас!

*       № «Славянский танец»*

-Нашими надежными и верными спутниками на всех мероприятиях
всегда были и остаются работники Районного центра культуры и досуга. Здесь тоже есть коллектив, родственный нашей «Ивушке» по жизненному опыту, мудрости и любви к творчеству – это народный хор ветеранов, который в 2006 году праздновал свое 25-летие.

-Наших юбиляров поздравляют:

Поздравление  

-------------- комитет по культуре – это  большая творческая семья. Перед нами стоят разные задачи, но всех нас объединяет одна цель-бережно хранить наследие предков, наполнять жизнь района яркими событиями, открывать новые таланты.

 -Для поздравления мы приглашаем на сцену директорский корпус комитета по культуре: 

Поздравление  
№__________________________

-Дорогие друзья, мы вновь приглашаем к микрофонам наших юбиляров.

*№ «Расти, моя калинушка»*


Участники «Ивушки» говорят стихи:

Дорогие гости и односельчане,
Вас сегодня рады видеть в этом зале!
Мы вам благодарны за аплодисменты,
За подарки ваши и за комплименты.
Мы вам обещаем быстро не стареть,
И для вас на сцене еще долго петь!

*    № «Давай, дружок, на посошок»*

-Дорогие друзья, на этом наш юбилейный концерт окончен.
Мы благодарим вас за внимание. До новых встреч!

----------

KIIK (20.10.2016), radost (23.10.2017)

----------


## baranvagalina

Дорогие форумчане! 26 ноября будем отмечать 10-и летие вокальной студии эстрадной песни  "Метро"и юбилей творческой деятельности его руководителя.Сложности с названием мероприятия и режиссерским замыслом.Название не можем придумать , чтоб и о песне и о душе или что-то в этом роде.Не хочется просто концерт. чтоб какой-то ход режиссерский был.. А времени нет.Афиши уже заказывать надо- а с названием не определились.Может у еого есть какие-нибудь мысли или идеи.Пожалуйста-подкиньте.Спасибо заранее!!!

----------


## Ингуша

Хочу поблагодарить за темку!Спасибо огромное!Тема очень нужная!И конечно же,обращаюсь за помощью! В конце года наш театр,который имеет звание народного ,будет праздновать свой юбилей - 100 лет.Требуют от нас грандиозный праздник! В проекте ,пока только неделя до.......показ последних пьес.Хотим пригласить "ветеранов театра" на праздник (грамоты,подарки)И все,идеи отсутствуют......:(   Пожалуйста,если у кого нибудь есть подобный опыт проведения,может сценарий, организационные идеи.....приму с огромной благодарностью. Очень надеюсь!Спасибо!

----------


## гунька

*Ингуша*,



> Требуют от нас грандиозный праздник!


насчет грандиозного надо, конечно, думать....но вот пока такие стихи, может, куда-то вставишь.
Места заполняются в зрительном зале,

До зрелищ охотник повсюду найдется.

Обычная вешалка в самом начале,

А дальше – то чудо, что театром зовется.

 Распахнутый занавес сцену откроет,

Проступит из тьмы лабиринт декораций,

И жизнь обретут персонажи, герои,

В которых актеры начнут воплощаться.

 А зал увлеченно следит за сюжетом,

Взрывается смехом и молкнет в печали.

И все понимают – игра лишь все это,

Ведь в жизни в такие же игры играли.

 На сцене реальное действо вершится,

Оно – результат ежедневных стараний,

Итог напряженных трудов, репетиций,

Актерских идей, режиссерских исканий.

 Шедевры на сцене рождаются в муках.

Ведь нужно суметь увязать воедино

Костюм, реквизит с освещением, звуком,

Явления, действия, акты, картины…

 И сумрачный глас режиссера: «Не верю!»

С единственной целью всегда раздается,

Чтоб зритель, войдя в театральные двери,

Поверил во все, что увидеть придется.

Симпатий огонь будет не угасаем.

Зажжется однажды, чтоб впредь разгораться.

Мы в праздник театра театру желаем

Побольше аншлагов и море оваций! 





Театр начинается

Театр начинается…

Сразу улыбка упрека в ответ:

Мол, эту банальную фразу

Не вам повторять бы, поэт!


Театр начинается… Боже!

Да я не о том, не о том…

Мороз пробегает по коже,

Как лебедь летит над прудом.


Театр начинается…

Это предчувствие праздничной тьмы.

И сладко, как в детстве средь лета

Коснуться губами зимы.


Театр начинается…

Сколько начал позади, впереди?

И сердца горячи

У целого зала в груди.


Театр начинается..

Значит, душа возликует твоя,

И в малом пространстве проскачет

Стреноженный конь бытия.


Театр начинается…

Бурно с тобою собою делясь,

Театр начинается, будто земля только что родилась.


Подмостков счастливые слуги

Сто жизней в одной проживут.

Театр начинается с муки,

Которую Музой зовут! 



Вставка у афиши


Это просто кулиса, висит полотно.

Вот актеры, вот сцена театра…

Почему же сейчас, когда в зале темно,

Зал затих, зал не дышит – здесь все заодно.


По-иному нам видится завтра.

По-другому ложится дорога у ног.

Вновь за правду скрестились шпаги…

Каждый вечер в театре проходит урок

Доброты, благородства, отваги!

***


Нам вновь предстоит разродиться спектаклем.

У Корзун трещит голова от идей.

Готовы ль эскизы, поручик Зибзеев,

Корнет Дядюков, декорации где?


Не жил никогда реж по волчьим законам,

Но хочется взять ей порой пистолет.

Не знает опять слов поручик Баландин

Корнета Браткова вновь во время нет.


Никто не скулит: ни юнцы, ни старухи.

Накал репетиций высок. Вдруг…

Не вовремя ранен поручик Ишутин,

Ведущий актер, он же муж, он же друг.



Театр – это всегда чудо. Быть актером, человеком, творящим это чудо, пусть даже на маленькой скромной сцене – что может быть увлекательней? А сказка на театральной сцене – это двойное чудо. «Чудо в квадрате!» Не верите? Пожалуйста! (Отрывок из сказки)



Финальная песня

Закончен спектакль, и выходят с поклоном

Его персонажи, живые артисты.

И вдруг улыбнулся заплаканный клоун,

Смеются герои, смеются артисты.

И вдруг улыбнулся заплаканный клоун,

Смеются герои, смеются артисты.



Припев:

Все в цветах, все в цветах, как будто летом!

Будто лето к нам пожаловало в зал.

Все в цветах, все в цветах вокруг и это

Замечательный финал!

Все в цветах, все в цветах, как будто летом!

Будто лето к нам пожаловало в зал.

Все в цветах, все в цветах вокруг и это

Замечательный финал!



Уходят актеры, сыграв свои роли,

Уходят из зала, возвращают букеты.

Детей понимают живые герои

Пьеро, Каломбины, Ромео, Джульетты.



Припев:

Все в цветах, все в цветах, как будто летом!

Будто лето к нам пожаловало в зал.

Все в цветах, все в цветах вокруг и это

Замечательный финал!

Все в цветах, все в цветах, как будто летом!

Будто лето к нам пожаловало в зал.

Все в цветах, все в цветах вокруг и это

Замечательный финал!



Ингуш, ты еще сюда сходи  http://theater.siteedit.ru/page5 .там кое-что есть, правда, по детскому театру, но все равно может пригодиться.

----------


## Ингуша

Аленочка ,спасибо! Надеюсь,что еще кто нибудь откликнется! А то у нас запросы большие, а не одного сценариста в селе толкового!

----------


## Рамоновна

*Ингуша*, я по поводу формы проведения.
Мы юбилей своего района завтра празднуем.Лейтмотивом всего мероприятия является КНИГА, которая лежит на трибуне. Мы ее сделали огромной . Смотрится эффектно. И, выходя на сцену в начале каждого блока, говорим: СЛЕДУЮЩАЯ ГЛАВА НАШЕЙ КНИГИ РАССКАЖЕТ... И потом- можно вставлять все что угодно. В конце мероприятия обращаем внимание на то, что последние страницы- пустые. Значит, нам вместе писать историю района. И пусть в следующих главах появится много добрых дел, больших свершений... и т.п.
Если надо- книгу сфоткаю в разных ракурсах, чтобы было понятно, как она сделана.

А еще можно в день юбилея открывать музей театра, представлять экспонаты: вот эта шляпка- из первого спектакля, который сыграла Марь Иванна, а эта музыка- из самого... спектакля, и т.п.

Что еще? Ехать на поезде, листать страницы фотоальбома, снимать фильм...

----------

svetato4ka (03.10.2016)

----------


## Ингуша

*Рамоновна*, Огромное спасибо!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Ok:

----------


## MaRinKa_Z

*Ингуша*, привет! Ничего себе у вас театр! Это что ж, он еще до революции был создан? А играл кто?
Ингуш, по аналогии с большой книгой Рамоновны, можно сделать вешалку на которой развешены театральные костюмы. Ведь театр начинается с вешалки, об этом знает даже самый далекий от театральной жизни. Если у вас есть прожектор, который будет периодически высвечивать определенный костюм, и по этим костюмам отслеживается история театра. 
Ингуш, а что играет ваш театр? Репертуар, как всегда самая больная тема.

----------


## Кристина12031986

Здравствуйте! В этом году наш ансамбль народной песни будет отмечать 15-летии, и хотелось сделать что-то необычное например концерт-спектакль или что-то вроде мюзикла. Помогите пожалуйста. может у кого-нибудь есть материал на эту тему. Заранее благодарю!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## simvolika

Всегда пожалуйста! Адрес - simvolika@rambler.ru

----------


## Белая Елена

Простозамечательный сценарий к юбилею хореографического коллектива. огромное спасибо

----------


## svetlaja

Сценарий юбилейного концерта ансамбля "Сувенир" нашего ДК )))))))))))) 

СЦЕНАРИЙ ТВОРЧЕСКОГО ВЕЧЕРА ПОСВЯЩЕННОГО ДЕСЯТИЛЕТИЮ АНСАМБЛЯ «СУВЕНИР».

Ведущий: 
.  С чего начать бы нашу встречу? Так много хочется сказать,
     Не выразить всего словами, а лучше в песне рассказать!
2. Еще вчера дела, работа,   дни пролетали как вода,
     Сегодня бросив все заботы, пришли вы отдыхать сюда.
3. Всех видеть здесь мы очень рады и радостно стучат сердца у нас.
     Для вас мы нынче выступаем, все песни, танцы – все для вас!
4. Прожить сегодняшние сутки с улыбкой надо на лице,
     И ровно через полминутки мы начинаем свой концерт!
5.  За дверью спрятались артисты. (пока не знаю за какой)
     И все в порядке у радиста и все на сцене под рукой.
6. На месте аккомпаниатор… нет, время нам тянуть нельзя.
     Представьте, что пришли вы в театр.
Все в сборе? Здравствуйте друзья!

Я раскрою вам секрет, состоится здесь концерт.
Концерт необычный, но очень приличный.
А будут выступать в концерте том не Пугачева, не Кобзон,
И не Хазанов Гена….,  но звезды будут непременно.
А выступят для  вас сейчас, хотите вы иль не хотите
Те, кот каждый день средь вас -  АНСАМБЛЬ «СУВЕНИР»,
Встречайте, зрители!!!

Выходит ансамбль в пиджаках с брюками

Звучит песня «ЧЕТЫРЕ ПОДРУГИ» тр._1__


ЛЮБА:Дом культуры давно стал для нас местом, где мы проводим большую часть своего времени, он стал для нас вторым родным домом. Мы испытываем здесь муки творчества и поэтому наш ДК вправе называться творческим роддомом. И вот ровно 10 лет назад под крышей этого дома родился замечательный коллектив ансамбль «СУВЕНИР».  Подобралась верная, грамотная, талантливая команда и отправился песенный корабль в плавание, и понесли мы на алтарь искусства свое творчество!

Звучит песня «КАЛИНА» тр._2__

МАРИНА:Совсем не случайно мы исполнили сейчас эту песню. Это самая первая песня из репертуара нашего ансамбля. И именно эта песня принесла нам первую награду и мы впервые стали лауреатами районного смотра самодеятельного художественного творчества.. до сих пор наши сердца наполнены любовью и нежностью к этой песне.

ЛЮБА:С тех пор коллектив несколько преобразился и сегодня на этой сцене представители тех, кто удержался на борту во время рискованного маневрирования между старыми и новыми программами, и тем не менее мы с радостью приветствуем на этой сцене солистку первого состава ЕЛЕНУ ЩЕРБАКОВУ. Она для вас исполнит знакомую песню в незнакомом варианте!

Звучит песня «ПОДОРОЖНИК» тр._3__

Ведущий: За годы своего существования ансамбль приобрел множество друзей, и многие из них пришли сегодня в этот зал для того, чтобы поприветствовать и поздравить этот замечательный коллектив. Встречайте – солистка ................. Дома культуры, лауреат фестиваля «Серебряный олень» - НАДЕЖДА БАКЛАНОВА.

Звучит песня «_______________________»

в это время ансамбль переодевается в зелено-белые платья
 и  выходит принимать поздравления...

Ведущий: Нам очень приятно, что сегодня на нашем праздничном вечере присутствуют: председатель по делам молодежи, культуре и спорту – ..................;
Глава администрации .................. - ........................
Зам. главы ….. – .............................;
___________________________________________________
___________________________________________________
_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
И сейчас мы приглашаем на сцену __________________________
мы слушаем внимательно
	Большое спасибо…. (говорит Сувенир…)
ВЕРА: Следующую песню мы называем гимном весны, хотя авторы думают несколько иначе. Тем не менее, ни один весенний концерт не обходится без этой песни в нашем исполнении…

Звучит песня «ЧЕРЁМУХА» тр.___

СВЕТА:Вы знаете, о песне можно говорить бесконечно долго. Ведь песня – «душа народа», «нам песня строить и  жить помогает», да просто «легко на сердце от песни веселой, она скучать не дает никогда»!  Пусть в вашей жизни будет больше счастливых минут! Таких, когда петь хочется!!!

Звучит песня «ПОЛУСТАНОЧЕК» тр.___

ЛЮБА:Человек поет, когда ему плохо, и всегда поет, если ему хорошо. А когда мы влюбляемся, то песня вселяется в нас навсегда.

Звучит песня «КОЛЕЧКО» тр.___

Ведущий: 
Я хочу вам открыть секрет про участников этого ансамбля – они всегда влюблены! Влюблены в своё дело, в свою работу и  как вы наверное заметили делают её с душой и вдохновением!!!
Несколько лет назад солисткой ансамбля была девушка не местная, но всем вам знакомая – Евгения Бакланова. Совсем недавно она стала мамой, и мы от души поздравляем её с этим радостным событием. Но она не смогла остаться безучастной к этому празднику и сегодня она здесь. Встречайте – ЕВГЕНИЯ БАКЛАНОВА.

Звучит песня «_______________________»

в это время ансамбль переодевается в цветные блузки и брюки   

Ведущий:
Время шло, менялись жизненные события, рождались дети, внуки и состав коллектива периодически менялся. Одной из незабываемых участниц коллектива была ЕКАТЕРИНА КЛОПОВСКАЯ ныне ИВАНОВА. И сейчас она порадует вас своим исполнительским мастерством.

Звучит песня «Я ТЕБЯ НИКОМУ НЕ ОТДАМ» тр.___

Выходит ансамбль

СВЕТА:Психологи установили, что музыкальное исполнение вживую создает для каждого человека целый набор положительных эмоций, влияющий на его настроение и даже здоровье. Пойте вместе с нами и будьте здоровы!!!

Звучит песня «ТИХОРЕЦКАЯ» тр.___

ЛЮБА:Ансамбль «Сувенир» - это единый, слаженный организм, и тем не менее каждый участник ансамбля – это самостоятельная творческая единица. 
Для вас поет солистка – ВЕРА КОСТРАМЕНКОВА.

Звучит песня «САДЫ ЦВЕТУТ» тр.___

Солистка ансамбля – СВЕТЛАНА КАЛАНТАЕВСКАЯ.

Звучит песня «КАК ВСЕ»  тр.__

Солистка ансамбля – МАРИНА ПОЛУБЕЛОВА.

Звучит песня «Зачем мы перешли на ты»  гитара

Переодеваемся в цыган, Маринка переодевается на запев Любы.

Солистка ансамбля и художественный руководитель – 
ЛЮБОВЬ ЧЁРНАЯ.

Звучит песня «ЦЫГАНСКАЯ ГИТАРА» тр.___
танцуют все! 

ЛЮБА:Человек, который сейчас будет петь для вас играет большую роль в жизни ансамбля – он музыкант, аранжировщик, солист – одним словом он наш МАЭСТРО!
Встречайте ЕВГЕНИЙ ПОЛУБЕЛОВ!

Звучат песни: «___________________»
 «___________________»

в это время ансамбль переодевается в новые белые костюмы  

Ведущий: 
Ансамбль  «Сувенир» не закрылся в стенах своего любимого Дома культуры, он ведет активную творческую деятельность. Девочки много ездят с концертами, принимают участие во всевозможных фестивалях, конкурсах, смотрах. Являются многочисленными лауреатами и дипломантами. Поддерживают дружеские отношения с  различными творческими коллективами. Один из них сегодня вместе с нами. Встречайте – ансамбль «РЯБИНУШКА» Дома культуры «Юбилейный».

Звучит песня «_______________________»

На последних аккордах выходит ансамбль, целуются, обнимаются….

Звучит фонограмма «КАРАВАЙ». тр.___ Дети из зала выносят  фигню с лентами, поднимаются на сцену, поем (под фанеру) крутимся.

МАРИНА:Песня живет, она всегда будет жить. Песня украшает нашу жизнь, с ней мы плачем и с ней смеемся. Как ручейки питают реки, так и песня будет живым родником питать человеческую душу…

Звучит песня «ПОЙДЕШЬ И НЕ ВОРОТИШЬСЯ» тр.___

СВЕТА:Нам бы очень хотелось, чтобы вы почаще говорили о любви и пели своим любимым песни! 

Звучит песня «ПЕРВАЯ ЛЮБОВЬ» тр.___
ЛЮБА:Вы знаете, сегодня мы отмечаем не только 10-летие ансамбля «Сувенир», но и проводим презентацию новых костюмов из нашей творческой мастерской. В изготовлении этих костюмов принимал участие весь коллектив Дома культуры во главе с замечательной мастерицей КОСТРАМЕНКОВОЙ ВЕРОЙ ПАВЛОВНОЙ!
(тут зрители аплодируют, аплодируют, кончили аплодировать)

Звучит песня «ПОДАРИ БЕРЕЗКА» тр.___

СВЕТА:Наш вечер мы начали с вопроса, с какого, кто помнит? 
И так получается, что заканчиваем вечер мы также вопросом: 
ЧТО МЫ НАДЕЛАЛИ???

Звучит песня «ЧТО Я НАДЕЛАЛА» тр.___



ЛЮБА:Наш праздник подошел к концу, и хочется еще сказать, что главный гость – это гость желанный, которого пригласили и которго ждали. Значит сегодня все вы наши самые главные гости, ведь именно с вами мы захотели провести этот вечер, потому что 
МУЗЫКА НАС СВЯЗАЛА!!!!
Звучит песня «ПОРА РАССТАВАТЬСЯ» тр.___


Звучит фонограмма вышеупомянутого произведения

----------

svetlanaschot (11.09.2017), Наталья-42 (06.04.2018)

----------


## Ингуша

*MaRinKa_Z*, Вот только увидела твои вопросы....Пока петух в .....не клюнет.... 
Марин,у нас целый кабинет с фотографиями актеров! Много их было очень!И молодежь и старики.И до сих пор работает у нас заслуженный работник культуры Украины Демьян Книга,которому уже ,если не ошибаюсь 84 года.Ставим классику.Он енто дело любит....Мне бы уже что то более современное хотелось,но....Пытались с молодежью поставить "Чужа дитина" ,автора забыла,блин.... Не пошло....

----------


## MaRinKa_Z

*Ингуша*, в журнале ЧРГ есть сценарии на театральную тему. Их, конечно, нужно перерабатывать под себя, но оттолкнуться можно. Вот начало одного:
Большой академический поднимает занавес
"Чем Развлечь Гостей" (с) http://***********/

День знаний в вузе.
Праздник открывают и ведут персонажи итальянской комедии — А р л е к и н (рис. 1) и  К о л о м б и н а (рис. 2). Представление проходит на крыше козырька над входом в учебное заведение. Ведущие находятся внизу, на подмостках.

Арлекин. Внимание! Внимание! Любезнейшая публика! Именно сегодня, именно здесь! Большой академический театр открывает свой новый пятилетний сезон!
Коломбина. В его репертуаре душераздирающие драмы, леденящие кровь трагедии и комедии ошибок.
Арлекин. На занавесе нашего театра — чайка. И это понятно. Ведь каждая премьера...
Коломбина. А их за пять лет бывало немало…
Арлекин. Получает достойное завершение на «Чайке». Кто не знает — это местечко возле памятника Чайковскому.
Коломбина. «Весь мир — театр, а люди в нем актеры!» — воскликнул Шекспир.
Арлекин. Большой академический — не исключение.
Коломбина. Кстати, почему его называют Большим? Знаете?.. Нет?.. Объясняю. Потому что здесь все зрители — артисты, а все артисты — зрители.
Арлекин. Достопочтеннейшая публика! На сцене весь репертуар нашего театра. Смотрите и выбирайте амплуа. Желаете быть героем — пожалуйста, хотите затеряться в массовке — извольте.
Коломбина. Начинается сезон с комедии характеров. (Показывает наверх и стучит себя по голове.)
Арлекин. «Горе от ума», что ли?
Коломбина. Нет! «В гору за умом».

На сцену выходят Студенты. Рядом находится гора книг.

Арлекин. Вот, кстати, и гора!
Студент 1. И все это надо прочитать?!
Арлекин. А вы как думали?
Студент 2. Да никак!
Арлекин. А надо «как»!
Студент 3. Как «как»?!
Студент 4. Хватит какать! Горы зовут!


Там дальше студенческая тематика. 
Если тебе интересно, я могу сбросить тебе еще несколько сценариев из ЧРГ. Может что-то пригодится.

----------


## Ингуша

Да,Мариш,очень интересно,если не сложно ,конечно... :Blush2:

----------


## MaRinKa_Z

*Ингуша*, вот здесь сценарий, посмотри, может что-то возьмешь -
http://dramateshka.ru/index.php/i/3-...vj-bez-durakov
И еще из ЧРГ:

В гостях у Мельпомены
"Чем Развлечь Гостей" (с) http://***********/


Через зрительный зал проходят Ведущие и усаживаются на ступеньки у сцены.

Ведущий 1. Тише, тише...
Ведущий 2. А зачем тише? Надо громче, ведь сегодня праздник!
Ведущий 1. Нет, пока надо тише, а то улетит...
Ведущий 2. Кто улетит?
Ведущий 1. Не кто, а что.
Ведущий 2. Что улетит? Почему улетит?
Ведущий 1. Испугается и улетит...
Ведущий 2. Да что улетит-то?
Ведущий 1. Тайна улетит.
Ведущий 2. Какая тайна?
Ведущий 1. Наша тайна. Мы сегодня пришли в гости к покровительнице всех театров Мельпомене, но она об этом пока ничего не знает.
Ведущий 2. Значит, надо ей об этом сказать, предупредить о нашем приходе! А то может случиться так, что нас и не ждали совсем.
Ведущий 1. Зрителей в гостях у Мельпомены ждут всегда, к встрече с ними очень тщательно готовятся. Но я предлагаю сегодня необычный визит: не в качестве зрителей, а в качестве хозяев праздника.
Ведущий 2. Ничего не понятно. Как можно прийти в гости в качестве хозяев праздника?
Ведущий 1. Я думаю, сегодня у нас это получится. Дело в том, что сегодня Международный день театра.
Ведущий 2. И что?
Ведущий 1. Когда у тебя бывает день рождения, что ты делаешь?
Ведущий 2. Я очень люблю день рождения! Столько праздничных хлопот: надо прибрать дом, накрыть стол, приготовить много всего вкусного, надеть красивое платье и успеть все к приходу гостей.
Ведущий 1. А кто на твоем дне рождения будет считаться хозяевами?
Ведущий 2. Те, кто живут со мной, кто помогал и организовывал праздник, ну и я, конечно.
Ведущий 1. Вот именно. Хозяевами в доме Мельпомены (а этот дом — театр) являются все, кто помогает делать представление, а гостями считаются зрители. Мы же с вами сегодня попробуем стать не зрителями, а организаторами и исполнителями. Но для этого мы должны точно знать, кто за что будет отвечать и кто чем будет заниматься.
Ведущий 2. А кто вообще есть в театре?
Ведущий 1. Актеры. Чтобы создать спектакль, нужен режиссер.
Ведущий 2. А декорацию делает...
Ведущий 1. Бутафор... Красивый свет...
Ведущий 2. Светофор.
Ведущий 1. Нет. Светорежиссер.
Ведущий 2. А костюмы кто шьет?
Ведущий 1. Костюмер. Есть еще в театре гример. Самое главное забыли! Без пьесы нельзя поставить спектакль, а пьесы пишет драматург.
Ведущий 2. Еще, еще! Есть тот, кто слова подсказывает актерам, если они забудут, он в будке сидит, и его называют....
Ведущий 1. Суфлер. Но это еще не все!
Ведущий 2. Что еще?
Ведущий 1. Кто декорации рисует?
Ведущий 2. Это же художник! Вот теперь все!
Ведущий 1. Нет, еще не все. Про аплодисменты забыли.
Ведущий 2. Но аплодисменты — это не хозяева, не люди.
Ведущий 1. Да. Но зато это самый главный подарок для каждого служителя театра. Не можем же мы прийти без подарка!
Ведущий 2. А как называются очень громкие аплодисменты?
Ведущий 1. Овации. Вот с них-то мы и начнем наш визит в гости к Мельпомене в качестве хозяев праздника.
Ведущий 2. Друзья, смелее! Будем раздавать наши подарки, то есть аплодисменты, всем подряд. Пусть их будет очень много. Приготовились? Начали! (Звучат аплодисменты.) Хорошо, только теперь еще громче. Аплодируют девочки! Теперь аплодируют мальчики! А теперь все вместе и громко-громко!

Открывается занавес. На сцене расположены два домика. Кто-то вешает облако на штанкете, кто-то поправляет кулисы, кто-то репетирует роль, кто-то укрепляет декорации. По одному все покидают сцену, оставив незаконченными свои дела.

Ведущий 1. Так-так... Где у нас авторы-драматурги?
Ведущий 2. Здесь! Полный зал драматургов. Надо только выбрать самых талантливых.
Ведущий 1. Среди самых талантливых выберем самых удачливых. 
Отвечайте на вопрос,
Жду от вас подсказки.
Если катится клубочек,
То мы читаем... сказку.
Беседуют лиса с вороной,
Но понимаем ясно,
Что речь идет о нас, о людях,
Значит, это... басня.
Действие есть и картины,
Роль героя интересна.
Каждый знает, что нужна
Для постановки... пьеса.

Приглашает трех человек на сцену.

Ведущий 1. Итак, уважаемые драматурги, перед вами стоит задача придумать сказку.
Ведущий 2. А кто будет героем этой сказки?
Ведущий 1. Пусть главными героями будут Кот и Петух. А еще в этой сказке должны участвовать Леший и Баба Яга. Сказка должна получиться очень короткой, а Леший в конце сказки обязательно должен спасти Петуха.
Ведущий 2. А можно я буду главным консультантом?
Ведущий 1. Хорошо, тогда я буду главным критиком и режиссером. Итак, уважаемые драматурги, придумываем сказку, которую мы исполним прямо сегодня.

Ведущие читают начало предложений, а ребята заканчивают их. Возможны варианты, но общий сюжет сказки не изменится.

Жил да был в маленьком домике... Петух. А по соседству с ним в домике побольше жил... Кот. Решили они как-то испечь... пирог с ягодами. Договорились, что за дровами пойдет, чтобы печь топить... Кот. А Петя-петушок тесто заведет и пойдет в лес за... ягодами. А в лесу тропиночек много, вот и пошли Кот с Петухом... в разные стороны. Стал Кот рубить... дрова. Вдруг один старый пень как... закричит! Кот так... испугался! А пень встал, потянулся и говорит Коту: «Что ж ты топором своим машешь не глядя? Больно же!» Стыдно стало Коту, он... извинился. И спрашивает в свою очередь: «А вы кто будете? Сколько лет здесь живу, а с вами не знаком». А пень ему и отвечает: «Я и должен быть незаметным, ведь я... Леший». Рассказал Кот Лешему про... то, что решили они с Петухом испечь пирог. А потом пригласил Лешего... в гости. Леший очень... обрадовался, помог дров нарубить. И пошли Кот с Лешим... из лесу домой. А в это время Петя-петушок собирал... ягоды. Ягодка за ягодкой манили Петушка, и зашел он... в чащу. Заблудился Петушок... стал Кота на помощь звать. Да вот только на Петин голосок откликнулся не кот, а... Баба Яга. Как выскочила, как выпрыгнула, схватила Петю-петушка и... потащила к себе в избушку. Закричал Петушок что было силы: «Кот Котофеич, спаси меня!» А Кот не услышал Петушка, зато его услыхал... Леший. Сказал Леший Коту про беду. И пустились они Петушку... на выручку. Если бы Кот один прибежал, ему с Бабой Ягой... ни за что бы не справиться. Да Леший-то с ним был, он и помог... Коту. Все деревья хоровод водить заставил и ветками... махать. Баба Яга... испугалась, отпустила Петушка и убежала в свою избушку. А Кот с Петухом и с Лешим пошли... пироги печь.
Ведущий 1. Пьеса у нас есть. Нашим авторам полагается подарить самый главный подарок.
Ведущий 2 (зрителям). А какой подарок в театре считается главным?
Ведущий 1. Абсолютно верно. Аплодисменты. Теперь нужны декорации. А кто нарисует декорации?
Ведущий 2. Да у нас полный зал художников и бутафоров! Они вмиг изобразят все, что нам для этой сказки нужно.
Ведущий 1. Прекрасно. Осталось только выбрать тех, кто будет у нас художниками.
Ведущий 2. Ходят волны на просторе,
Мы рисуем с вами... море.
Здесь деревья до небес,
Потому что это... лес.
Коль машины ездят скоро,
Вокруг высотки, это... город.

Трех человек приглашают на сцену. Им дают листы ватмана (3 шт.) и маркеры.

Ведущий 1. Нам потребуется лес и домики кота и петушка. Попробуйте нарисовать их сказочными.
Ведущий 2. Только надо сделать это очень быстро, ровно за то время, пока звучит музыка.

Пока звучит музыка, один ребенок рисует дом Петушка, второй — дом Кота, третий — лес.

Вот здорово! Самый настоящий сказочный лес! Самые настоящие сказочные домики! (Показывает их зрителям.)
Ведущий 1. Награждаем наших мастеров аплодисментами, как самых настоящих театральных художников, и провожаем их на свои места.
Ведущий 2. Танцы у нас в сказке будут?
Ведущий 1. Конечно, вот только нам потребуется помощь хореографов.
Ведущий 2. А кто такой хореограф?
Ведущий 1. Это такой человек, который придумывает движения для танцев и учит танцевать.
Ведущий 2. Я думаю, что у нас в зале много хореографов.
Смену быструю движений
Понимает иностранец,
Понимаем ты и я,
Потому что это... танец.

Приглашает на сцену несколько человек, давших правильный ответ.

Ведущий 1. Музыку к этой сказке мы уже подобрали, а теперь покажите нашим танцорам, как надо двигаться.

Выходят несколько участников хореографического коллектива. Звучит фонограмма «Лапоточки». Участники игры показывают движения, танцоры повторяют.

Вам все понятно, ребята? Тогда идите репетировать, а мы аплодисментами проводим наших хореографов на свои места.
Ведущий 2. Теперь надо найти актеров на роли, правильно?
Ведущий 1. Верно. Может быть, среди вас и актеры тоже найдутся?
Ведущий 2. Конечно, найдутся.
Ведущий 1. А вот актеров я, пожалуй, сам выберу. 

Спускается в зал и выбирает актеров.

Вот и готов актерский состав. Теперь нам нужен художник по костюмам. Актеров нужно одеть.
Ведущий 2. Можно их будет четверо?
Ведущий 1. Естественно. Выбери сама тех, кто смог бы нарядить наших актеров.
Ведущий 2. Если доктор ты — прекрасно,
Цвет халата будет... белый.
Если ты лесник отважный,
То костюм возьми... зеленый.
Медведь — серьезный зверь и сильный,
Цвет костюма будет... коричневый.

Ответившие приглашаются на сцену.

Вот здесь какая-то куча костюмов лежит. Может, они пригодятся?
Ведущий 1. Помните, что нам надо одеть Кота, Петуха, Лешего и Бабу Ягу. Я предлагаю нашим актерам самим выбрать те роли, которые они исполнят.

Участники выбирают себе роли, вытягивая жребий, им помогают одеваться.

Ведущий 2. А неужели во всей нашей сказке будет только четыре актера?
Ведущий 1. Почему же только четыре? Помнишь, когда наш Петушок в лесу был, его ягоды в чащу заманили? Вот эти ягодки тоже будут действующими лицами. В театре такие актеры называются статистами. Сейчас ребята-ягодки будут под музыку от нашего Петушка убегать, а когда Петушок их поймает, они ему ягодку свою отдадут и на свое место сядут. Проведем своеобразную репетицию.

Раздает в зале карточки с изображением ягод. Дети выходят на сцену, где под музыку Петушок их догоняет.

Ведущий 2. Запомните, друзья, когда вы услышите эту музыку, вы выходите на сцену и снова убегаете от Петушка. Вам понятно? Ну вот, теперь, когда репетиция состоялась, можно устраивать премьеру.

Действующие лица уходят за кулисы, закрывается занавес, готовится сцена.

Ведущий 1. А любая премьера начинается с оглушительных оваций. Вы готовы увидеть то, что мы с вами только что придумали? Тогда внимание, мы начинаем!

Фанфары. Открывается занавес. Проигрывается представление. Актеры уходят со сцены переодеваться. Занавес закрывается.

Ведущий 1. Вот примерно так и рождается великая тайна под названием «театр», и покровительница этого чуда　— вдохновенная муза Мельпомена.
Ведущий 2. Как так получилось, что мы пришли к ней в гости, а с хозяйкой так и не увиделись?
Ведущий 1. Хотя музы часто посещают нас, с ними нельзя увидеться. Муза дарит нам вдохновение, будит нашу фантазию, но как она это делает, всегда остается тайной.
Ведущий 2. Так вот о какой тайне шла речь в самом начале!
Ведущий 1. Да, но сейчас нам пора прощаться. До новых встреч в театре!

Открывается занавес. Выходят все участники представления. Общий поклон.



Удачи!

----------


## Децима

*Рамоновна*, здравствуйте, выставьте, пожалуйста фотки книги, а если есть и текст, то и его заодно. Идея классная, может подойдет и к нашему грядущему юбилею

----------


## Рамоновна

*Децима*, пост 115 в теме

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=130343&page=8

А текста в книге небыло- выходили с папками, клали их на трибуну, а зрители видели "муляж" книги.

----------


## proshka

Здравствуйте. Предлагаю сценарий 30-летия хора народной песни.
                                               «Скатерть самобранка»
                     Сценарий праздника, посвященного 30-летию хора  
Звучит фонограмма веселой народной мелодии. Открывается занавес. Через арки на авансцену выходят ведущие праздника. 

Ведущий: Добрый вечер, гости званные и желанные!
                   Бабушки и дедушки!
                   Соседки и соседушки!
                   Парни и девчата!
                   Внучки и внучата!
Ведущая:  Сегодня у нас праздник весёлый! 
                   Будем петь, танцевать
                   Юбиляров поздравлять!

Ведущий: Хору «Распадские зори» исполнилось 30 лет. Сегодня вместе с вами по его творческому, нелёгкому, но очень яркому пути пройдём и мы - ведущие праздника: _____________________
Ведущая:  И_____________________________________
Ведущий:  Дорогие гости! Милости просим до нашего стола!
Ведущая:  До нашего стола, да за  скатерть-самобранку!
Вместе:      На честной пир, на весь мир!
                                 Разворачивают скатерть. На расписной ткани афиша хора.

 Занавес открывается. Ведущие заходят в «зеркало» сцены, передают « скатерть» участникам ансамбля «Звонкий каблучок». Исполняется танцевальный пролог «Ручеек».  
                                                                На экране слайд-заставка.
  Хор выходит под музыку из середины зала. С двух сторон поднимается на сцену. Проходит к заднику и через «ручеек»   встают на исходную позицию для исполнения песни.

Ведущий: (за кулисами)  На сцене Народный коллектив хор «Распадские зори».

                                                        песня «Туман рассеялся»
                      После исполнения песни участники хора  приветствуют зрителей.

1уч-к:  Доброго здоровья, народ честной!
            Праздник-то нынче для нас непростой!
            Мы на гостей своих любуемся 
            И очень, очень волнуемся. 

2уч-к:  Не зря сегодня сердце растревожено.
            Но мы с волненьем справиться смогли.   
            Разрешите, дорогие, как положено,
            Вам по-русски поклониться до земли.
                                        весь коллектив хора делает поклон зрителям 

1уч-к:  Пойся песня, души пестуй
            Пойся вдоволь, вдосталь, всласть. 
2уч-к: Родила Россия песню.
            И от песни родилась. 
                                                            песня  «Льётся песня» 

  Ведущий: И раскинулась скатерть самобранка, и полились песни душевные, пьянящие, с ароматом цветов луговых, вкусом терпким таёжным, да с крепостью характера  сибирского.

                                              песня  «Мой Междуреченск мой, шахта «Распадская»»
                                                         Коллектив хора уходит для переодевания.

 Ведущая:  У маленьких и величайших рек
                     Имеется одно: их всех объединяя,
                     Любая, даже самая большая,
                     С ИСТОКА начинает быстрый бег!

 Ведущий:  ИСТОК всегда начало всех потоков
                     И отправная точка бытия!
                     А потому мы все: и ТЫ, и Я
                     Должны быть благодарны тем ИСТОКАМ.

                                   Демонстрация фильма. Часть первая «Истоки»
                                   (история создания, основатели, ветераны, руководители)

Ведущий:  За 30 лет в хоре было много перемен.  Менялись жизненные события, рождались дети, внуки и состав коллектива периодически менялся. Но есть участники, которые и, покинув коллектив по уважительным причинам, навсегда останутся в исторической хронике хора, как яркие исполнители и замечательные люди.
Ведущая:  Мы рады приветствовать в этом зале бывших участников хора, которые много лет принимали участие в концертных программах и в жизни этого коллектива. Эти аплодисменты звучат в их адрес.
 Ведущий: Сегодня  основатели и продолжатели традиций хора, решили «тряхнуть стариной» и порадовать нас своим исполнительским мастерством. 
Ведущая: Для вас поют Иван Иванович Гутов и  Василий Васильевич Макиев.

                                                         песня  «Малиновый звон»

Ведущая:  Многие участники  хора «Распадские зори» приехали в Междуреченск из других городов и полюбили его навсегда. 
Ведущий: Счастлив я нашей встречей.
                   Рад, что общей судьбой
                  Я навек, Междуреченск,
                   Породнился с тобой.
                                                     песня   «Песня о Междуреченске»
Ведущий: В коллективы самодеятельности собираются люди по общим интересам. В хоре всех объединила песня, а у некоторых любовь к песне переросла во взаимную любовь.
Ведущая:  За 30 лет коллектив хора сыграл  ___________свадеб, после которых родилось _______детей, _____________ внуков. Вот что делает любовь к песне!

                                                          песня  «Гордые девчата»
Ведущий:  Не секрет, что занимаясь творчеством, участники коллективов много время отдавая репетициям и концертам, обделяют своим общением свои семьи. И очень важно, чтобы близкие понимали и поддерживали тебя в твоем увлечении.
 Ведущая:  Участники хора благодарят за понимание и поддержку своих жен , мужей, детей и внуков. А внуков на сегодняшний день у участников ______________, и ___________ правнуков!
                                                  песня  «Сизый голубочек»
                                                 хор уходит на переодевание 
 Ведущий.  Сегодня мы рады каждого гостя одарить приветным словом. Вот у наших предков было для каждого случая припасено нужное приветное словечко.  
Вот идет навстречу милая девица,
У ней ведра, полнехоньки водицей.
Как ты думаешь?
Как ту девушку приветить, 
Каким словом ее встретить?
А как думают зрители?
                 Зрители называют свои варианты. Ведущий дает подсказки для правильно ответа.

Ведущий. Правильный ответ:"С чистой водицей, девица красная!" - так нужно было здоровкаться. 

Ведущая:  А если в гости заглянули невзначай,
                   И хозяева пьют чай.
                  Что им надобно сказать?
                   Как их нужно привечать?
Правильный ответ: "Чай да сахар, люди добрые!". 
Ведущий: А если праздник и пьют водку? « Водка  да селёдка, люди добрые?»
Ведущая: А вот на празднике да на гулянии, балагуры да потешники, приветствовали всех словами:   "С успехом вас, люди добрые! С успехом вас, люди славные!"

Ведущий: Эти слова неоднократно слышали участники хора «Распадские зори» после выступления на концертных площадках. А их, за эти годы, было очень много. Конкурсы, смотры, фестивали, календарные и профессиональные праздники, народные гуляния и гастрольные поездки. Внимание на экран.
                             Демонстрация фильма. Часть вторая «Я не песнь пою, жизнь рассказываю»
                              (Творческая жизнь. Участие в конкурсах, городских праздниках)  

Ведущий:  Хору «Распадские зори» присущи темперамент, весёлость  и задор. Может поэтому им пришлась по душе идея руководителя Ольги Борисовны Людковой о включении в репертуар казачьих песен. И вот уже 13 лет коллектив с неизменным успехом поёт казачьи песни, радуя зрителя.
 Ведущая: Сегодня у хора есть коллектив – спутник, «дочерний» коллектив, участники которого отдали своё предпочтение именно казачьей песне. На сцене хор «Распадские зори» и ансамбль «Вольница»!
                                           Исполнители выходят на сцену. 
Ведущий: Приветствуем исполнителей, как положено у казаков: «Здорово ночевали, братья казаки!»
Коллектив хора: «Слава богу!» 
                                                      Песня  «Казачий край»
                                                                 Песня  «Ой при лужке»
                                       Женский состав уходит переодеваться.

                                                        «Частушки» - марш
Ведущая:                             После выступления мужской  группы
                                         Да с такими казаками
Ничего не страшно даме.
Я для полного контакта
К ним устроюсь. По контракту!

                                                песня       «Солидные ребята»
                                    Мужской состав уходит переодеваться

Ведущий: Существует такая легенда: когда Бог раздавал таланты каждому из народов, последней к нему пришла русская девушка. Для нее уже ничего не осталось. Бог её спросил: почему она опоздала? Девушка отвечает - в поле трудилась, вот и не успела к сроку прийти. Пожалел ее Господь и отдал самое дорогое - удивительный голос и добрую песню.
Ведущая: Так ведь оно и есть.   Народ на Руси с песней трудится, отдыхает, радуется и грустит. Мы живем даже не с песней, а в песне - в добротной, красивой и мелодичной.

                                 Песня «Крушина» в исполнении женской вокальной группы.
                                                                 Переодевание

Ведущий: Композитор бережно и нежно 
Кнопочки потрогал не спеша, 
Заиграл, запел, и всем раскрылась 
Трепетная русская душа. 

  Ведущая: У художественного руководителя и концертмейстера коллектива «Распадские зори» Валерия Николаевича Шпирко вся жизнь с музыкой и в музыке. С 10 лет играет на баяне, 37 лет не изменяет своей профессии и вот уже 21год под его аккомпанемент, в том числе и песни им сочиненные, поёт хор «Распадские зори». 

Ведущий: "Как умеют эти руки - эти звуки извлекать..." Эти слова Булата Окуджавы напрямую относятся  к ансамблю «Звонкие планочки» в составе : Чеснаков, Шпирко, Дружинин. 
Александр Иванович, Борис Васильевич, Валерий Николаевич, просим вас на сцену.

                                                         «Саратовские переборы»

Ведущий: Всегда любил русский народ под гармошку душевную песню затянуть.  А у нас их на сцене не одна, а три. Грех не воспользоваться и не спеть всем вместе. Ведь нет ничего краше и лучше, чем песня, исполненная хором. 

Ведущая: Кстати, психологи установили, что музыкальное исполнение вживую положительно влияет на настроение и здоровье человека. Пойте вместе с нами и будете здоровы. А помогут нам в этом ансамбль «Звонкие планочки».

                          ( во время разговора ведущих гармонисты спускаются в зал)

Ведущий: Разделим зал на две улицы. Вы - улица «Широкая», 

Ведущая: Вы – улица «Раздольная». Какая улица дружнее? Вспоминаем любимые песни прошлых лет.

 (ведущие с залом исполняют попурри на советские и русские - народные песни в сопровождении ансамбля «Звонкие планочки»)

Ведущий: Спасибо, дорогие друзья. Пусть в вашей жизни будет больше счастливых минут! Таких, когда петь хочется!!!

Ведущая:  А коллективу хора «Распадские зори» петь хочется всегда. И на репетиции и на концерте, и на отдыхе. Весело, с задором и размахом отмечают они праздники в своём коллективе.  

Демонстрация фильма. Часть третья «С хором по жизни» (коллектив на отдыхе).

  Ведущий:   Нам русские песни поют с колыбели.
                       В них русский задор и кого не спроси,
                       Вам каждый ответит о том, как умели
                       О том, как умеют петь на Руси!
                                                           песня «Роза»
                                        песня  «Конфетки, бараночки»
      «Масленица» и «Ярмарка» в исполнении хора и ансамбля «Звонкий каблучок» и хора.
Ведущая:  Дорогие друзья, настал момент, когда мы должны представить всех, кто накрыл для вас сегодня песенную «Скатерть-самобранку».
                                               Финальная разводка «Ручеек»
Ведущий:  Ваши аплодисменты звучат в адрес юбиляров:

Ведущие представляют поименно участников коллектива, художественного руководителя, концертмейстера. Хор спускается в зал на 1-й ряд.

Ведущая:  Дорогие гости, вот это  дерево на сцене оказалось не случайно.  
Обычай повязывать ленточки на ветки дерева зародился у коренных жителей Центральной и Западной Сибири две тысячи лет назад .  А то, что мы сейчас называем «лентами», правильно звучит как «челамы».  Повязывая челаму на Дерево желаний, человек завязывал узелок на счастье.

 Ведущий:  У нашего дерева есть одна особенность – оно исполняет не желания, а ваши …. Пожелания юбиляру! И у вас будет возможность, поздравляя коллектив хора «Распадские зори» повесить на дерево ленточку.

 Ведущая:  Но без именинного пирога нам не обойтись.
Под музыку на сцену на большом подносе  выносят «Каравай» - пирожки с капустой.

Ведущий:  Что ж друзья, мы все-все-все, Все кто здесь во всей красе,
Все заводим «Каравай»! 

Ведущая:  Кто хор «Распадские» зори любит - подпевай.

 Звучит мелодия песни. Ведущий запевает, зрители подпевают в припевах и показывают руками известные движения этого хоровода.  
Как на день рожденья хора  испекли мы каравай! 
Вот такой вышины, вот такой ширины! 

С юбилеем поздравляем, взлётов творческих желаем -
Вот такой ширины, вот такой вышины.

Чтобы песня сочинялась, а гастролей прибавлялось
Вот такой ширины, вот такой вышины.

Чтоб однажды на пути денег вам мешок найти – 
Вот такой вышины, вот такой ширины! 

Чтоб к вам гости приходили, чтоб подарки приносили –
Вот такой вышины, вот такой ширины! 

Ведущий:   К этому мы добавляем громкие аплодисменты  и приглашаем на сцену гостей дорогих для речей заздравных и праздничных.

- Поздравление  от администрации города__________________ 
                  Поздравляющий завязывает ленточку. Ведущие в это время говорят:

Ведущая:  Наш именинный  каравай необычный «капустный» с сюрпризом. Угощайтесь на здоровье. Кому достанется пирожок с сюрпризом, тот получит подарок от коллектива-юбиляра.

-Поздравление от Совета народных депутатов
                                 Поздравляющий завязывает ленточку

-Поздравление от Управления культуры
                                  Поздравляющий завязывает ленточку

Ведущий: Хору «Распадские зори»  30 лет!  И все эти годы  хор является и всегда являлся своего рода визитной карточкой шахты «Распадская».  
За эти годы ( перечисление того, что сделала шахта за эти годы: (костюмы, поездки, путёвки и т.д.)
-Поздравление от шахты  
                                           Поздравляющий завязывает ленточку

-Поздравление от администрации ДК  
                                          Поздравляющий завязывает ленточку

Ведущая:   Память – уникальное  человеческое  достояние, особенно если речь идет о людях, которые оставили яркий свет в  наших сердцах, нашей профессии, заложили добрые традиции  в развитии  культуры нашего города.
                                           Поздравление. Завязывает ленточку

Поздравления от коллективов.
                                                         Завязывают  ленточки


- Вручение приза за сюрпризный пирожок.  

                                              Хор отступает в глубину сцены 
                                   Ведущие берут в руки скатерть самобранку. 

Ведущий:   Спасибо, Скатерть-самобранка наша
                     За праздничную песенную чашу,
                     Коктейль из поздравлений от друзей!

Ведущая:   Желаем долгой жизни хору,
                     Сценического вам задора
                     И новых творческих идей!  

       Хор поет песню «Так будьте здоровы, живите богато».

      Ведущие встают между участниками, растягивая «скатерть-самобранку-афишу».
                                                 Фотография на память.
                                                   Занавес закрывается.

----------

svetlanaschot (11.09.2017), ЮленьКо (24.03.2018)

----------


## MaRinKa_Z

Сценарий праздника 
   посвященного 5-летия детского вокального ансамбля «Флер»


 Праздника зовущее начало,
 Распахнись минутой торжества!
 Расплескайся, музыка, по залу,
 Зазвучите струнами слова!

 И лети, порыв наш, доброй вестью,
 И наполни радостью сердца.
 Искрометный танец с звонкой песней
 Дружат пусть под сводами дворца!

Добрый день, дорогие друзья!
Мы приветствуем всех зрителей нашего зала!
5 лет под сводами Центра культуры и досуга звучат, звенят и льются звонкие детские голоса.
Сегодня свой 5 день рожденье, вместе с вами, дорогие наши зрители, отмечает детский вокальный ансамбль «Флер», руководитель Светлана Диденко.

Встречайте главных героев нашего праздника!
Детский вокальный ансамбль «Флер»

Под музыку выходит детский вокальный ансамбль «Флер»

Богдана: Мы цветочки хороши
Даша: Мы смеемся от души
Вика: И на целом белом свете
Даша: На зеленой, на планете
Богдана: Нет задорней и смелей
Вика: Веселее, удалей
Даша: Каждый знает - фантазер
Вместе: Это наш любимый "Флер"
Богдана: Мы веселые цветочки
ваши сыновья и дочки
любим теплый солнца лучик
Вика: и почти не любим тучки
Даша: Солнце зайчики пускает
Просыпаться подгоняет
Вика: Мы догнать его спешим
Насмеявшись от души
Богдана: Посмотри сколько людей		            
Нас пришло поздравить!		
Даша:  Так начнем же поскорей	
Бал цветов мы править!
Вика: А вокруг звенит весна
Солнечным апрелем
Даша: Насладимся мы сполна
Красочным весельем
Богдана: Запоем, в веселый пляс
пустимся все вместе
Вместе: Встретим день рожденье наш
Богдана: Праздничной фиестой!

("С днем рожденья")

Вика: Под музыку танцуют
Даша: Везде свой слышен ритм
Богдана: Гопак - на Украине
Вика: В Чикаго - шейк и твист
Даша: В Европе в вальсе кружат
Чарует вальс-бостон
Богдана: А рядом -буги-вуги
Вика: И быстрый рок-н-ролл
Богдана: Латинская Америка -
здесь румбу обожают
Даша: Под барабаны в Африке
Туземцы "зажигают"
Богдана: Мы позовем мальчишек
И станет веселее 
Вика: Компьютеры и книжки
Отставим поскорее
Даша: Мы за руки возьмемся
Вика: Пойдем все в хоровод
Богдана: Все в танец окунемся
Мы как в водоворот
Вед. Старшая группа детского вокального ансамбля «Флер» дарит всем зрителям веселую песенку «Потанцуем»

("Потанцуем")

Даша: Вот приносим двойки в дом
Мама огорчается.
Вика: Мы десятки принесем!!!!-
Богдана: Пусть не сомневается!!!

Даша: И 12 принесем
по ИЗО и пению,
чтобы удивлялись все
нашему умению.
Богдана: По секрету как-то мне
бабушка сказала
что ты в мои года
пять лишь получала!
И ни разу в дневнике
не было девятки
не носила в рюкзаке
круглые десятки!

("Не ругай")

Богдана: Утром грянет гром в окошко-
Так стучится Капитошка.
Расплескается по свету
Поищите меня дети

 Даша: Мы по лужам бегать рады
Только есть одна преграда
Богдана: почему-то наши мамы
Вдруг становятся упрямы:
Даша: хоть в резиновых сапожках,
хоть в открытых босоножках
не дают нам Капитошку
прыгнув в лужу изловить.


("Капитошка")


Богдана: Колокольчиком песня
серебристо звенит
Вика: И волной в поднебесье
словно птица летит
Богдана: Не встречает преграды,
Вика: Нет той песне конца
Богдана: потому что в напевах
бьются наши сердца!


("Мы вместе")

Вика: В стол уже сложили книжки
Даша: Разбежались по домам
Богдана: На шкафу пылятся мишки
Нас ведут по сладким снам
Даша: где мы снова соберемся,
Вика: соберемся на планете,
где цветы совсем как дети.
Богдана: Там мы за руки возьмемся,
Даша: Там друг другу улыбнемся
Вика: Улыбнемся! 
Даша: Снова вместе!
Богдана: И тогда споем мы песню
словно в сказку окунемся!

И снова на сцене старшая группа детского вокального ансамбля «Флер». «Колыбельная Медведицы» из мультфильма «Умка»

("Колыбельная Медведицы")

Вика: А еще у нас в саду
Яблонька растет
Ароматом за версту
Путника зовет
Как красива, как светла
яблонька в цвету
Льется песенка в наш зал про ее красу


("Яблонька")

Богдана: 
Кто такие кукабарры?
Это птицы или звери?
Очень мне они по нраву.
Я гостям открыла двери.
Налила из самовара
чая им по полной кружке.
Были рады кукабарры
и коврижке, и ватрушке.
Съели все они мгновенно,
Поболтали:- Тары-бары!-
Вечерок прошел отменно,
веселились кукабарры.
Ну, а я взахлеб читала.
Жаль, закончились страницы-
так из книги не узнала:
это звери или птицы.
Позову их в гости снова,
чтоб еще раз подивиться!
"КУКАБАРРЫ- что за слово?
Мне сказали:- ЭТО ПТИЦЫ! 

("Кукабарра")

Даша: И уедем к морю
И быть может, встретим
С первою любовью
Мы свободы ветер


("Танцует лето")

Вика: Черный котик – черный хвост,
Ушки, лапки, даже нос…
Богдана: Отчего такой родился?
Даша: Черный котик очень злился…
С мылом, щеткой очень дружен,
Вика: Никогда не лазил в лужи,
Богдана: А по жизни не везло –
Обижали все его…

Детский вокальный ансамбль «Флер» дарит всем зрителям песню о «Черном коте»

("Черный кот")

Яблони стоят в сплошном цвету!
Нет, не дым окутал их макушки,
То ВЕСНА невестину фату
Подарила яблонькам-подружкам.


 ("Весною яблони зацветут")

Даша: Главная у нас черта -
Очень любим пение
Вика: В песне есть всегда душа
Богдана: Есть в ней настроение
Вика: И поем мы день и ночь
В школе и в квартире
Даша: И, конечно же, не прочь
Песни все, что в мире
Богдана: И на разных языках
Даша: и про все на свете
Вика: На равнинах и холмах
Даша: в трио и в дуете
Богдана: Так хотелось бы запеть
С музыкой игривой,
Даша: Нам и в нотный стан смотреть
вовсе не тоскливо.

("Семь нот")

Даша: Птицу ли, любого зверя
Угадаем по следам
Кто это? Глазам не верю
Слон? Жираф? Гиппопотам?

("Про следы")

 Даша: Если снег повсюду тает,
 День становится длинней,
 Если все зазеленело
 И в полях звенит ручей,
 Если солнце ярче светит,
 Если птицам не до сна,
 Если стал теплее ветер,
 Значит, к нам пришла весна.

Но даже весной, некоторые мечтает о белых воздушных, словно лебеди, снежинках. Подарите ваши аплодисменты – для вас поет Илона Запара!

("Лебеди")

Вика: 
Кто в углу у нас сидит?
День и ночь себе свистит?
Это маленький сверчок
У него болит бочок.

Почему не хочешь спать?
Может, жесткая кровать?
Так поди ко мне в ладошку,
И усни, хоть на немножко.. 

("Сверчок")


Богдана: В воздушном океане
на самом его дне
живут себе земляне
на шарике - Земле
Вика: Народ разнообразный 
по нраву и по цвету
и говорят по-разному
все жители планеты
Даша: "Гут дей!", 
Богдана: "День добрый"
Вика: "Здрасьте" -
приветсвуют друг друга,
Даша: И климат очень разный
на Севере и Юге
Вика: Но всюду любят музыку:
В Нью-Йорке и в Орле
Богдана: И в тропиках, и в тундре
На шарике Земле
Даша: Везде свои мелодии -
у каждого народа,
согласно темперамента,
даренного природой.
Богдана: Как видишь на планете
Вика: Мы разные везде
Даша: Но мирно уживаемся
на шарике - Земле!

("Дети Земли")

Вика: Топ-топ, 
Богдана: топ-топ.
Даша: Кто топочет? Ну-ка, стоп!
Вика: Топ-топ, 
Богдана: топ-топ –
Вместе: В дом пробрался Топотоп!

("Топ-топ")

Даша: Хорошо живется нам 
Мы бываем разные
То за ветром по полям,
То ковбои страстные

Встречайте аплодисментами – два веселых ковбоя !
("Два ковбоя")

Даша: Веселые девчушки
Не могут друг без дружки
Вика: Всегда повсюду вместе
В учебе, танцах, песне
Богдана: Мы вместе за тетрадками,
Вика: танцуем без оглядки мы
Даша: и песенки поем

("Три подружки")



Богдана: И в мелодиях светлых
все аккорды и гаммы
самой нежной, сердечной
наша песня о маме

Песня-подарок любимым мамам!

("Мое солнышко")


Ваши аплодисменты – именинники нашего праздника – детский вокальный ансамбль «Флер» и руководитель коллектива – Светлана Диденко!

 (выступления)

Детский вокальный ансамбль «Флер» благодарит друзей коллектива, без финансовой поддержки которых не состоялся бы этот праздник!
Ваши аплодисменты спонсорам праздника:


И снова поют наши именинники!

Вика: Скоро повзрослеем
С детством попрощавшись
Даша: Тихо пожалеем
С игрушками расставшись

Богдана: Соберемся вместе мы
За руки возьмемся
Вика: Зашагаем по планете
Даша: друг другу улыбнемся


Богдана. Ты лети наша песня,
высоко в поднебесье
Вика: Ведь для песни доступны
все дороги-пути
Даша: будто кони по полю
Вика: будто волны по морю
Богдана: будто соколы в небе
Вместе: наша песня - лети!

("Дорога к солнцу")


Есть в день рожденья добрая примета —
 Желание загадывать своё,
 Мечтой делиться самою заветной,
 Поверив обязательно в неё.

Под громкие аплодисменты всех зрителей мы вносим именний торт для наших юных певцов! И пока горят свечи – загадывайте желания!

(вносится торт)

Мы еще раз поздравляем детский вокальный ансамбль «Флер»!

Так пусть мечты сбываются, как в сказке,
 И в этот день, и много дней ещё,
 Пусть жизнь подарит все цвета и краски,
 И пусть всё будет очень хорошо!


Мы благодарим всех за теплые аплодисменты, поздравления!
Наш праздник окончен! До свидания!

----------

svetlanaschot (11.09.2017), Лученок (17.08.2021)

----------


## MaRinKa_Z

И еще один юбилейный концерт.

10-летие танцевального ансамбля "Глория"


Светло и нарядно сейчас в нашем зале,
Прекрасные лица глазами блестят
Сегодня мы праздник веселый встречаем,
          Красивый и радостный праздник ребят
                         Сколько утреннего света 
                 За распахнутым окном. 
                 По земле гуляет лето. 
                 Ходит лето босиком! 
Сколько песен и простора, 
Сколько танцев и цветов. 
Даль полей и гул моторов, 
Эхо дальних поездов... 
                Сколько света, сколько солнца, 
                Сколько зелени кругом. 
                Вместе с птицами проснёмся, 
                Вместе с травами растём! 
Сегодня в первый день Лета…
В особенный день для всех мальчишек и девчонок – Международный день защиты детей
В нашем зале замечательный детский праздник! 

Солнышко светит, иль дождик с утра
Или холодные дуют ветра,
Нам безразлична погода сейчас – 
Ведь день рожденье сегодня у нас
Улыбайтесь люди веселей
В ЦКД сегодня юбилей!
Грустных лиц сегодня в зале нет
Глория встречает десять лет!

Вас с юбилеем мы поздравить рады!
И пусть аплодисменты будут вам  наградой
Желаем успеха, желаем вниманья,
Желаем, чтоб все исполнялись желанья.

Дорогие наши зрители – приготовьте сей час ваши ладошки!
И не жалейте их на протяжении всего праздника
Сделайте подарок нашим юбилярам – ваши аплодисменты: громкие, добрые, мощные, заразительные – вот награда юбилярам.
Итак, поднимите все свои руки…
Покажите ваши ладошки
Мы начинаем!       (фанфары )
Встречаем наших юных юбиляров – танцевальный ансамбль «Глория»

«Экзерсис» - это танцевальная разминка, то с чего начинается каждое занятие по хореографии.
Вот как это выглядит – любуйтесь!

В городе у нас  есть  теремок.
Не низок он и не высок, 
Не назовешь его дворцом, 
Ведь ни перильчатым крыльцом, 
Ни белокаменной громадой
Не станет взору он усладой.
Зато, как сказочный лубок,
Внутри уютен теремок.
И целый день все прыг да скок
К нему народец на порог.
Кто-кто в теремочке живет?
Кто-кто в невысоком живет?
Тот теремок битком набит.
И творчества в нем дух  царит.
Там прямо дверь ты распахнешь,
На сцену сразу попадешь.
Она от топота трясется,
Когда под музыку несется
Устроив славный перестук
Не пощадив ни ног, ни рук,
Ансамбль танца … - вы скажите
Названье юбиляров подскажите?
Десять лет уже вы вместе
Это в общем-то не срок!
Это жизни интересный
Познавательный урок
Много па вы изучили
Как  осаночку держать
Сколько дробей вы отбили
Стали классно танцевать
С танцами шагать по свету
Веселей во много раз
А для мам чудесней нету
Чем смотреть сейчас на вас!
На концертах все бывает:
Розы есть и есть шипы
Пусть вам нынче зритель дарит
Розы дивной красоты.

Ну, а прежде чем наши зрители, поклонники танцевального ансамбля «Глория» начнут дарить розы – в розовый юбилей коллектива,
Мы приглашаем на сцену гостей нашего праздника:

К нам сюда на юбилей
Мы созвали всех гостей
(выступление гостей)

Первые поздравления прозвучали.
Первый танец исполнен.
Но это только начало.
Впереди у нас еще целый концерт
Концерт танцевального ансамбля «Глория»
И следующий номер юбилейной программы – это подарок участников коллектива родному городу.
 «Волошкова весна» - этим танцем мы продолжаем наш юбилейный концерт


Танцевальному коллективу «Глория» уже 10 лет!
А можно сказать и так – ансамблю «Глория» всего 10 лет!
10 лет – это много или мало?
Готовясь к празднику, мы решили подсчитать – сколько раз за эти 10 лет танцевальный ансамбль «Глория» выходил на сцену.
По нашим, весьма скромным и примерным подсчетам получилось – не менее 1000 раз!
Это много или мало?
А сколько стоптано и стерто чешек и балеток за эти 10 лет?
Сколько километров протанцовано за эти 10 лет?
Сколько всего случилось и произошло с коллективом, его участниками за эти 10 лет.
Давайте посмотрим.
Краткий видео репортаж-калейдоскоп о жизни коллектива.
    (видео ролик)
        Сейчас вы видели участников коллектива на экране, но в живую, всегда лучше.
Праздничный концерт продолжает младшая группа танцевального ансамбля «Глория» - «Вальс»
Юных танцоров на сцене сменяют более опытные участницы.
Украинский танец «Веночек»
А сейчас старшая группа коллектива дарит своим поклонникам восточный танец.


И еще один танцевальный подарок ансамбля. Этот танец принес коллективу «Гран-при» на районном фестивале хореографического искусства «Веселковий розмай – 2002».
Этот танец коллектив исполнял на празднике, посвященном 5-летию ансамбля.
И это единственный танец, который коллектив повторяет сегодня. Наверное, это один из самых любимых танцев участниц и руководителя.
«Спаси»
Или более распространенное название «Амено».

Что такое день рожденья?
Это праздник, шум, веселье!
Это яркий день весенний,
это в рифму поздравленья!
Это счастье и подарки,
Это торт ванильно-сладкий!
это песни и цветы,
это танцы и мечты!

«Джайв» - эту бальную композицию нашим зрителям дарит младшая группа танцевального коллектива «Глория»

От танца к танцу по невидимой дороге 
От кринолинов и корсетов до шелков, 
Скользим сквозь время, сквозь великую эпоху, 
Где танцы появлялись вновь и вновь.

Хореографическая композиция «Ностальгия» продолжает наш праздник. 
Ваши аплодисменты виновникам торжества!

«Город одиноких сердец»
Этот танец о любви и одиночестве.

Мы с удовольствием продолжаем поздравлять танцевальный ансамбль «Глория» с юбилеем.
Вам 10 лет, и эта дата
Не даст вам повода скучать
Не всем приходится когда-то
Такую дату отмечать!
          Наука танца вам далась не сразу,
          Ведь мастерство не купишь по заказу,
Движенья путали, от ритма отставали,
Не с той ноги, что надо, начинали.

Сомненья червь вам в душу заползал,-
Не прекратить ли посещать танцзал.
                    Сегодня вы уже совсем не те,
Не столько дело в танца красоте,
Себя самих вы заново открыть сумели
И многое в себе преодолели.

Уж 10 лет, как вы танцуете
 Вам стало интересней жить
И  ножками узоры вы рисуете             
И зрители старания могут  оценить      

Да, зрители видят только одну сторону медали  - уже готовый  красивый результат.
А что стоит за этим? 
Как становятся танцорами?
Какова она, оборотная сторона медали – будни наших юбиляров?
Об этом, буквально несколькими штрихами – наш видеопоказ.

А на нашем юбилее - песня-подарок – «Балет». 

Кипит работа повседневно,
Но вот среди обычных дней
Вдруг наступает день рожденья,
Чудесный праздник - юбилей!

Сегодня в зале, с радостью и волнением переживают за участников танцевального коллектива «Глория»  близкие, родные, друзья.
А еще есть люди особенные, 
Люди доброй и щедрой души
Люди, неравнодушные к судьбам детей нашего города
Эти люди – добрые друзья танцевального коллектива.

Танец-подарок «Цыганочка»

И снова на нашей сцене юбиляры – с танцем «Экспрессия»

Вначале было слово…
Хореографы могут поспорить с этим выражением…
Искусство танца зародилось на заре цивилизации, когда наши далекие  предки осознали, что с помощью определенных движений тела можно выражать свои мысли, чувства, настроение…
Танцоры на сцене безмолвны. Поэтому, незадолго до  сегодняшнего праздника мы попытались выяснить у танцоров «Глории» что они думают о своем коллективе, что для них значат занятия танцами, о чем они мечтают. 
И вот что из этого получилось!
Смотрите наш видео репортаж

Долго речь мы говорили,
Да про время позабыли.
К танцам возвращаться нам пора,
Пожелаем юбилярам мы добра!

Праздничный концерт продолжается - «Трио-денс»

Бальный танец - это сила!
Каждой девушке - по парню,
Пацанам всем - по девчонке.
Сколько пар соединил он...
А какая здесь тусовка!
«Самба» - в исполнение будущих звезд хореографии  Украины!


Дорогие друзья, сейчас мы под ваши аплодисменты попросим задержаться на сцене младшую группу ансамбля «Глория»
Эти ребята пока еще делают свои первые шаги на сцене.
Кто-то пришел танцевать около двух лет назад, кто-то несколько месяцев.
Пусть еще не все получается…
Но мы уверены, через 10 лет, если желание заниматься танцами окрепнет и приложиться трудолюбие – мы увидим прекрасных танцоров!
А сейчас, как и положено в праздник, награды и подарки нашим малышам.


И следующий номер нашого концерта – это подарок юным танцорам.

Сегодня -  праздничный день не только для участников танцевального коллектива «Глория», но и для их родителей.
Всем: маленьким и взрослым, все дают они с любовью – нежное серце, светлый разум, силу нашому здоровью.
С огромной признательностью, администрация Центра культуры и досуга, благодарит всех родителей участников танцевального ансамбля «Глория». 

Праздник продолжает хореографическая композиция «Рождение истины»

С годами все быстрее время мчится
И ни на миг не замедляет бег. 
Вот новый юбилей в окно стучится, 
Чтобы собрать родных, друзей, коллег. 

Как-то быстро и незаметно летит время. Вроде бы совсем недавно здесь, на этой сцене, мы отмечали пятилетие коллектива.
И я, также, как сейчас эти девчонки с трудом успевала переодеваться, потому что вместе со своими подругами, танцевала двенадцать танцев.

 Я надеюсь, что твои подруги, выпускницы того первого юбилея сейчас в зрительном зале и тоже с ностальгией вспоминают о своих выступлениях на сцене.
Мы приглашаем на сцену первых выпускников танцевального ансамбля «Глория»:
Сегодня к первому выпуску добавляется еще один.
На сцену приглашаются наши выпускницы:

В хотя, в этот раз выпускниц меньше, расставание с ними от этого не становится менее грустным.
В благодарность за ваш творческий труд администрация Центра культуры и досуга награждает вас грамотами и подарками на долгую и добрую память.

И к этим поздравлениям присоединяется весь танцевальный коллектив «Глория» и этот танец для вас.
«Чаривниця» 

А праздник продолжают юбиляры - «Огненная фантазия»

Говорят,  не мы  выбираем  дороги,  а дороги  выбирают нас. Мысль  красивая, глубокая, но не  всегда  верная. Творческую профессию   люди выбирают сами.  Выбирают,  твердо  зная, что без репетиций, без концертов  их жизнь будет легче, но не  счастливее. 
(рассказ о руководителе)
А вот какая она для своих воспитанников – они расскажут сами.
Смотрите видео репортаж.

За вторым танцем сразу же следует третий,
А за третьим – четвертый, опять и опять…
Нас Жизнь в танце свела, и на много столетий
Суждено нам кружится и просто молчать
(без объявления)
Хореографическая композиция «Боль»

Юбилей -  ступенька  для  полета,
Так  лети, лети всегда  вперед!
Впереди нелегкая работа –
Поколенье  новое  зовет!
Вот и подошел к концу наш праздник танца!
Продолжение следует,
и мы снова в пути.
Юбилей - лишь мгновение!
Сколько их впереди!

----------


## Милана Сологубова

Здравствуйте! Я к вам из музыкальных руководителей детского сада  с ОГРОМНОЙ ПРОСЬБОЙ О ПОМОЩИ!!! Не знаю куда ещё обратиться... Опыта в написании и проведении  такого рода взрослых концертов НЕТ! Очень нужен* сценарий проведения юбилея   женской вокальной группы "КАПЕЛЛА".* Группа существует и относится к Городскому отделу культуры. Вести буду я одна (первый раз, и очень волнуюсь). Сценарий нужен на одного ведущего,  без сценок, диалогов. Просто общение с залом, интересное объявление номеров. Репертуар песен разнообразный: Народные, классические, эстрадные песни. Очень жду Вашей профессиональной помощи!!!

----------


## zlatyshka2

Всем огромное спасибо за выложенный материал. Очень интересно,кое-что позаимствовала. Удачи вам!

----------


## Наргиз

БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО ЗА МАТЕРИАЛЫ, ВЫЛОЖЕННЫЕ В ТЕМЕ. ИНТЕРЕСНО, ЖЕЛАЮ ВСЕМ ТВОРЧЕСТВА И СЦЕНИЧЕСКОГО ДОЛГОЛЕТИЯ! С уважением, Ирина.

----------


## gaberlisa

Добрый вечер! Прочитала, что у Вас был юбилей народного театра. Мне тоже предстоит пережить такое событие. Не могли бы Вы поделиться своими наработками или сценарием? Буду Вам безмерно благодарна. Можно на электронку olga.panachiova@mail.ru

----------


## Нотика

Вечер добрый. Помогите, пожалуста, со сценарием к 15-летию вокального ансамбля(взрослые), можно и на украинском. Заранее благодарна.

----------


## Ириначка

спасибо всем за замечательный материал

----------


## Натник

Добрый день всем!

Через неделю с небольшим у нас праздник - юбилей танцевалки, хочу показать вам заставочку к празднику, после которой откроется занавес и.....думаю весь коллектив на сцене красиво расположить, ну а дальше по сценарию..

фотографии есть старые, сканированные, да и сцена у нас в то время была ужасная, ни одежды, ни освещения...в общем в таких условия пытались творить, стыдно...а вернее обидно, за державу..но, вы люди свои, думаю не осудите...  :Yes4:  и еще, если можно, не показывайте на других форумах, в других темах...там же дети, причем чужие...пожалуйста...


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

a-nutik (22.04.2018), Elena_privat (26.11.2020)

----------


## вера денисенко

> заставочку к празднику


классная заставка!мне очень понравилась!!!

----------


## Натник

> мы в прошоу делала ролик? футаж начала понравился))))


да Вера, только это не футаж, это картинки... :Smile3:

----------


## Гульнур

Давно не заходила, все некогда.Работы было завались. 24 марта состоялся юбилейный праздник народного вокального ансамбля "Дуслык" - 20 лет.Состоял из трех частей: 1. Выставочная - выставки ДПИ, выставки нац.кухни и быта, фотовыставки. 2. Концертная программа "В песне жизнь моя" и 3. Банкет с культурной программой. Праздник прошел на славу! Было много народу, только приглашенных-почетных гостей было 80 человек. Но всем всё понравилось. Ура! :Yahoo: 
А вчера нас собирали в районе на праздник культуры. Наш дом культуры стал лауреатом премии главы района "Лучшее учреждение культуры и искусства". Приятно! Тем более к диплому еще и премию приложили :Ok: .Когда нашу работу ценят по достоинству, то и работать становится веселее.

----------


## вера денисенко

> это картинки


анимационные? если тебе не трудно скинь мне пожалуйста на почту))) я тоже очень люблю Прошку,так Ирочка-ветерок её называет ласково и нравиться делать ролики,правда сейчас почти нет времени...завтра едем в РДК на конкурс чтецов...

----------


## oksa

Огромное всем спасибо за предоставленные материалы!!!

----------


## Гульнур

Недавно проводили юбилей народного вокального ансамбля "Дуслык". Он состоял из трех частей - выставочная, концертная и банкетная. Выкладываю сценарий концерта. Может вдруг кому пригодится. 

«В песне жизнь моя»
Фойе. 
При входе  девушки в национальных костюмах встречают гостей и раздают календарики с фотографией ансамбля и программки концерта. Звучит татарская музыка. 
С левой стороны уголок татарского национального быта. Тут же расположен чайный столик для приглашенных гостей. 
В фойе работают выставки прикладного творчества, выставка «Наши достижения». Оформлены фотовыставки на стендах. Справа на стене оформлен уголок «Наши награды». 
 Вдоль стен натягиваются баннеры с национальным орнаментом. 
Зал.
Справа на стене висят фотографии из истории ансамбля. Сцена оформлена в национальном стиле.  Занавес закрыт.
Звучит торжественная музыка, занавес открывается. Выходят ведущие.

Ведущий 1: 
Украшен ярко зал огнями,
Сегодня все в гостях у нас.

Ведущий 2: 
Для нас, родные, встреча с вами,
Как светлый праздник, каждый раз.

Ведущий 1: Хәерле кич, кадерле дуслар!

Вед.2:  Добрый вечер, дорогие гости!

Вед.1:  Гостеприимная Туралинская сторона снова созывает своих друзей на большой праздник. Мы рады, что вы сегодня с нами. Сегодня у нас очень ответственный  и радостный день. Праздник не одного человека, а целого коллектива –вокального народного ансамбля «Дуслык». 
Вед.2:  Главными героями на нашем концерте сегодня будут не только участники этого замечательного коллектива, но и татарские песни. Ведь именно благодаря любви к этому жанру народного творчества уже 20 лет  существует вокальный народный ансамбль «Дуслык».

Вед.2:  20 лет для коллектива –это много или мало? Мало, потому, что впереди еще ждет интересная дорога, полная творческих поисков и побед, а много, потому, что есть уже своя  история и много славных дел. И потому можно только удивляться и восхищаться творческим долголетием, радоваться успехам.

Вед.1:  Ансамбль является постоянным участником всех сельских, а также многих районных,  областных и даже всероссийских и международных  конкурсов и  мероприятий. Главная цель коллектива – возрождение  народных традиций, сохранение творческого наследия и самобытности  татарского народного искусства. 

Вед.2:  За 20 лет коллектив добился больших успехов. 
Самый рост развития коллектива пришелся на последние 10 лет. 
Вед.1:  Начиная с 2003 года  «Дуслык» является постоянным участником областного праздника татарской культуры «Сабантуй»
Вед.2:  С 2007 ежегодно принимают участие в Омском городском празднике «Сабантуй»
Вед.1:  В 2008 году ансамблю присвоили звание «народный». 
Вед.2:  В 2009 году уже народный вокальный ансамбль «Дуслык» принял участие во II Всероссийском конкурсе «Тугарак уен» в городе Тюмени. Ансамбль получил благодарственное письмо, а три солиста стали дипломантами конкурса.
Вед.1:  В 2010 году приняли участие в Международном фестивале приграничных территорий России с Казахстаном, также в 2010 году ансамбль принял участие в региональном конкурсе «Татар жыры» и стал лауреатом конкурса.
Вед.2:  В 2011 году приняли участие в областном празднике «Навруз» в Называевском райне селе Старинка.
Вед.1:   Список славных творческих дел можно было бы продолжить, но нам пора уже приглашать на сцену виновников торжества!

Вед.2:  Сегодняшний день для них – большое событие в жизни. 
А каждое большое событие – это настоящий звездный час, который  определяет дальнейшую жизнь.
Итак, виновники торжества,
		Ваш звездный час уж наступает.
		Сейчас вы в роли божества,
		И слушать вас весь зал желает.

Вед.1:  Приглашаем на сцену народный вокальный ансамбль «Дуслык».
Встретить юбиляров нам помогут девушки из вокальной группы «Тамчылар».
 Встречаем коллектив бурными аплодисментами.(звучит татарская музыка, под музыку девушки из вокальной группы «Тамчылар» выходят на сцену и образуют импровизированные воротца с двух сторон, откуда и выходят участники коллектива)
•	Гульнур Рахмангулова
•	Роза Латыпова
•	Амина Валеева
•	Гульнара Ураева
•	Начива Аширбаева
•	Расима Сулейманова
•	Халида Сулейманова
•	Нариман Сулейманов

В исполнении ансамбля звучит песня «Сафия такмаклары» -  народные припевки

Вед.2:  :Совсем не случайно была исполнена сейчас эта песня. Эта песня – одна из  самых первых песен  из репертуара ансамбля. И именно эта песня принесла ансамблю первый успех... до сих пор сердца наполнены любовью и нежностью к этой песне.

Вед.1: Кто б мог похвастать в день рожденья
Таким количеством гостей?

Вед.2: Встречаем с праздничным волненьем
Всех, кто поздравит в юбилей!
Слово для поздравления предоставляется главе Тарского муниципального района
 Сергею Васильевичу Зуйкову.
(Вручается грамота коллективу )
(Церемония награждения, девочки в татарских костюмах вручают гостю чак-чак )

Вед.1: К поздравлениям Сергея Васильевича присоединяется образцовый вокальный ансамбль «Кояш». Песня «Бахетта, шатлыкта» - «В счастье и в радости»
Вед.2:  История ансамбля берёт своё начало с 1993го года. Именно тогда сотрудники Дома Культуры начали создавать новый коллектив. Первый выход ансамбля на сцену состоялся осенью. Тогда он назывался «Дус кызлар» - «Подружки». Немного позднее к ансамблю присоединился Арапов Марат и было принято решение переименовать группу в «Дуслык».

Вед1. У ансамбля  за 20 лет было несколько руководителей. Они отличались высоким творческим потенциалом, добросовестным отношением к работе и умением работать с людьми. С момента образования  по 1998 год руководила коллективом Рушания Курманова. 1998 – 2000 годы -  Юлия Тугушева. С 2000 по 2005 год руководила Гульнур Рахмангулова
Вед.2:    И уже на протяжении более 7 лет руководит коллективом Роза Латыпова. Просим подняться руководителей на сцену. Давайте все дружно поаплодируем им, ведь благодаря их энтузиазму, творчеству и любви к своей работе образовался и уже на протяжении 20 лет радует своим выступлением зрителей такой прекрасный  коллектив. Спасибо вам большое!
(вручаются небольшие сувениры)
Для вас звучит песня в исполнении дуэта «Рузалина» - «Пар балдаклар»

 Вед1. . «Дуслык»! Все слова благодарности сегодня обращены вам, и для каждого они окрашены особой теплотой и искренностью. Ведь сегодня в зале находятся настоящие друзья, подружиться которым помогли ваши добрые, душевные песни. Мы поздравляем с юбилеем и всех присутствующих в зале, т.к. это вы в течении 20 лет встречали ансамбль бурными аплодисментами! Спасибо, что и в этот день вы с нами!
А самым преданным зрителем за все эти годы стала Амина Авазова, которая старалась  не пропускать  ни один концерт с выступлением ансамбля. Просим вас выйти на сцену!  Вы столько лет дарили свои аплодисменты коллективу, а сегодня «Дуслык» решил вам подарить свои аплодисменты и вручить вам вот этот сувенир и настоящую медаль  за преданность, и конечно же сегодня вам в подарок звучит
 песня  «Сак-сок» в исполнении дуэта «Ялкын».  

Вед.1: Для любого артиста самой высокой наградой является признание и любовь зрителей. Но не менее важны и высокая оценка твоего   творчества со стороны людей, обличённых властью, и   способствующих развитию этого творчества.
Вед.2: И всем нам очень приятно, что вместе с нами на этом празднике
 председатель комитета культуры и искусства Людмила Валерьевна Михайлова. Вам, 
 уважаемая Людмила Валерьвна предоставляется слово для поздравления.  
(Вручаются благодарственные письма участникам ансамбля)
(Церемония награждения, девочки в татарских костюмах вручают гостю чак-чак )

Вед.1:  Много теплых слов уже сказано в адрес ансамбля. Но, пожалуй, самые трогательные прозвучат сейчас, потому что от чистого сердца вас поздравляют творческие коллективы нашего Дома культуры.  
Вед.2:  В столь радостный день они не могли остаться в стороне и пришли поздравить своих старших друзей (коллективы выстраиваются на сцене, по одному человеку от каждого коллектива читают пожелания)
•	Время не стоит на месте, это факт, и спору нет.
•	А года, как строчки в песне: строчка к строчке- и куплет.
•	А когда куплет имеем мы в готовом виде – тут
•	Это дело юбилеем все торжественно зовут.
•	Вот и мы, ансамбли вместе к вам на юбилей пришли,
•	Вам желаем мы удачи, 
Все вместе:счастья, мира и любви!

•	«Туган кон жыры» – «С днем рождения»
(после песни дети дарят цветы участникам ансамбля)

Вед.2:.Поздравить  «Дуслык» приехали учредители – «КДЦ Север»	
Слово предоставляется _______________________________________________
(девочки в татарских костюмах вручают гостю чак-чак )

Вед.1:  Я хочу вам открыть секрет про участников народного ансамбля «Дуслык» – они всегда влюблены! Влюблены в своё дело, в песни и как вы наверное заметили, поют песни с душой и вдохновением!!! Потому что они уже не представляют свою жизнь без песни. 

Вед.2:  «В песне жизнь моя» - так может сказать каждый участник народного ансамбля «Дуслык». Ансамбль - это единый, слаженный организм, и тем не менее каждый участник ансамбля – это самостоятельная творческая единица. 
Вед.1:  Любой певческий коллектив не сможет творить без поддержки музыканта - инструменталиста. Уже 13 лет аккомпанирует ансамблю Нариман Сулейманов.  Он не просто баянист, он является полноправным участником группы. 
Вед.2:  Нариман Сулейманов имеет множество дипломов различных уровней, он многократно становился лауреатом областных конкурсов татарской песни, дипломантом Всероссийского конкурса татарской песни. Мы говорим ему – огромное спасибо за труд.
Вед.1:  Примите небольшой подарок от Дома культуры (вручается подарок)
Вед.2:  Песня «Салкын чай» в исполнении Наримана Сулейманова

Вед.1:  Давняя творческая дружба связывает «Дуслык» с  Тарским объединением национальных культур.  Сегодня  у нас в гостях директор ОНК Нальгиева Елена Александровна, и мы приглашаем ее на сцену для поздравительного слова.
 (поздравление.Девочки в татарских костюмах вручают гостю чак-чак)

Вед1:.Людей самых разных профессий и возрастов сплотил в один творческий коллектив любовь  к народной песне.  Не верьте тому, кто скажет, что петь в ансамбле это просто отдых,  развлечение, приятное времяпровождение.

Вед.2:.Это большой кропотливый труд, когда надо успевать и на работе  и дома и на репетицию ходить. Поэтому хочется сказать вам всем  огромное спасибо за ваш вклад в развитие национальной культуры. (немного вкратце расскажем об участницах)
Нам бы очень хотелось услышать в вашем исполнении еще одну песню.
Народный вокальный ансамбль «Дуслык» 
Песня «Аерылмабыз диган идек» - «Нам не хочется раставаться»

•	татарский танец  - в исполнении дуэта «Рузалина»


1 вед. 20 лет – это немалый промежуток времени. Гульнур Мухаметразыевна, Роза Ильясовна, Амина Зинатулловна … а помните, как все начиналось? 
Вед.2:. Вам троим - особая благодарность. За 20 лет состав ансамбля изменялся, но вы все 20 лет в его рядах. Любовь к песне помогла преодолеть вам все трудности. 
Низкий Вам поклон!
Вед.1:.девушки  из вокальной группы «Тамчылар» с радостью хотят поздравить  вас  песней «Сандугач-кугарчин»

Вед.2:. На сцену приглашаем гостей прибывших к нам из самого столичного 
                        града Омска. Слово предоставляется ___________________________
                        ____________________________________________________________

(Поздравление, девочки в татарских костюмах вручают гостю чак-чак )



Вед.1:. «Дуслык»! Ваш юбилейный день рожденья
	      Отметить рады мы сейчас

Вед.2:.:  Вы всех друзей собрали вместе
   Они спешат поздравить вас!
Поздравить ансамбль с 20-летием  приехали творческие коллективы из Мартюшево, Бобровки и Орлово.
Вед.2:.	Предоставляем слово гостям!
•	Выступление коллектива «Варавиксне» из Бобровского СДК
•	Выступление коллектива «Ваталинка» из Орлово
•	Выступление коллектива «Сударушка» из Мартюшевского СДК


Вед.1: Когда у нас много друзей – мы счастливы, и пусть искусство всегда живет в нашем доме, и пусть на нашей сцене всегда будет много артистов, и пусть наш Дом Культуры всегда будет полон народу. 
Вед.2:  Вам дарит свое выступление солистка образцового ансамбля «Кояш» Жанна Рахмангулова


Вед.1: С  юбилеем поздравляем
Много счастья вам желаем
Долго, долго не стареть
И на сцене нашей петь

Вед.2:  Будут танцы в этот раз
В вашу честь, и лишь для вас
Танец «С днем рождения, сестренка»


Вед.1: Пусть говорят порою пессимисты.
	Какие песни, жизнь так нелегка
	И только женщины с душой артиста
	Петь будут до последнего звонка!

Вед.2: Поднимемся за песней в поднебесье
	И растворимся в белых облаках
	И пусть всегда звучат над миром песни
	Чтоб в их мелодиях нам жить века!

Вед.1: И снова на сцену приглашаем народный  ансамбль «Дуслык».
		Песня «Абага чачаге»
(коллектив остается на сцене)
Вед.2: Слово для поздравления предоставляется руководителю Дома культуры Гульнур Мухаметразыевне Рахмангуловой.
(вручение подарков участникам  коллектива)

Ведущий 1: Когда от музыки прекрасной
       Сердца быстрее застучат...

Ведущий 2: Тогда поймешь, что не напрасно
         Тебя за труд благодарят…

Ведущий 1: Когда же вслед хорошей песне
         Аплодисментов грянет шквал…

Ведущий 2: Ты скажешь – в мире нет чудесней
         Судьбы, что я себе избрал!

1 вед. Уважаемые зрители! Вот и подошел к концу наш вечер.

2 вед. А какой юбилей обходиться без торта?

1вед. Торт на сцену!   (Торт выносят на сцену с 20-ю зажженными свечами)

2 вед. Сейчас участники ансамбля загадают желание на будущее и задуют свечи
(Руководитель ансамбля): 
Дорогие гости и односельчане,
Вас сегодня рады видеть в этом зале!
Мы вам благодарны за аплодисменты,
За подарки ваши и за комплименты.
Мы вам обещаем быстро не стареть,
И для вас на сцене еще долго петь! 
(задуваются свечи, с двух сторон взрываются бумфетти, звучит татарская музыка, под музыку ведущие говорят свои пожелания)

Вед.1:   	      С днём рождения «Дуслык»!
		      Неважно сколько исполнилось лет
		      Важно, чтоб в жизни остался твой след
2 вед.		      В день юбилея хотим пожелать
		      Дальше творить, смелее дерзать!

(в конце общее фото на память с приглашенными гостями, а потом банкет по отдельному сценарию)

----------

yanusik-76 (22.03.2016), Лерцами (11.03.2020)

----------


## Я Ленка

Дорогие форумчане, а как быть если юбилей вокального коллектива надо совместить с отчетным концертом ДК, просматриваю форум, все очень нравится, много родилось своих идей по поводу юбилея, благодаря, вам конечно. Только вот что с отчетным делать? Может кто нибудь наведет меня на мысль.

----------


## Inna Still

> Дорогие форумчане, а как быть если юбилей вокального коллектива надо совместить с отчетным концертом ДК, просматриваю форум, все очень нравится, много родилось своих идей по поводу юбилея, благодаря, вам конечно. Только вот что с отчетным делать? Может кто нибудь наведет меня на мысль.


У нас в прошлом году был юбилей ЦДТ и отчётный в "одном лице". Ставку, всё-таки, сделали на юбилей, конечно, в итоге -всем очень понравилось!!!

----------


## Irenka-da

Провела юбилей двух творческих танцевальных коллективов, одному 40 лет, другому (спутнику) 10 лет. При подготовке использовала некоторый материал с форума, за что огромное спасибо авторам. А вот и наше творчество:

Сценарий
юбилейной программы ансамблей «Обские зори» и «Забава»
«На радуге танца»



Занавес закрыт. Фанфары. Фон-ма № 1(сначала громче, затем – тихо)

На аванс-сцену неторопливо и с недовольным выражением лица выходит девочка № 1: (высветить ее)
Я слонялась целый вечер, мне заняться было нечем…
Вдруг – звонок… ох, неспроста, это мне звонит сестра…
Голова моя пустая! Как могла забыть…? Не знаю!
Дали в классе порученье: нарисуйте «настроенье»!
В доме даже красок нет… всё, заданию привет…
Выдумаю сто причин: был закрытым магазин,
Промочила в луже ноги (лучше чистят пусть дороги),
А весной, сомнений нет, настроенье – серый цвет…
Всё, сдаю рисунок смело! ….

(Открывается занавес, за ним экран, на экране презентация черно-белого рисунка № 0)

…Мой рисунок – черно-белый!   (уходит за кулисы)
Перед экраном сидят 7 девочек – красок (по цветам радуги), по мере слов они поднимаются, и на экране черно-белый рисунок расцвечивается соответствующим цветом
Фон-ма «№ 2 (краски)» 
Красный: Непонятные существа эти – люди…
Ждут весну, торопят: когда ж она будет?-------------------- рис № 1

Оранжевый: А шагнет весна на порог,
Так они сердца свои – на замок!   -----------------------------рис № 2

Желтый: Обо мне и вовсе не вспоминали,
Мол, этой весной желтый цвет пригодится едва ли… ----рис № 3

Зеленый: Лишили себя красок, живут без интереса,
Так недалеко, поверьте, до стресса!   -----------------------рис №4

Голубой: А ведь весна – это море цвета,
Где разноцветьем душа согрета!    --------------------------рис № 5

Синий: Не пора ли в жизнь добавить красок,
Весна – это ожидание чуда и сказок!    --------------------рис №6

Фиолетовый: Мы подарим им мечту заветную,
Необычную – танца радугу – семицветную!  ------------рис №7


Девочки-краски уходят со сцены в одну сторону, 
Фон-ма продолжается  (громко). Выход Ведущей, яркий свет.

В - Зеленый шум, весенний гам, спешит весна цветная к нам!
Добрый день дорогие друзья! Здравствуйте, уважаемые поклонники самого массового и популярного искусства!
Мы рады приветствовать вас на юбилейном празднике народного коллектива, ансамбля «Обские зори» и образцового коллектива, хореографического ансамбля «Забава». Мы приветствуем вас  «На радуге танца»!

 (после аплодисментов - фон-ма тише)

Появляется девочка № 1 (на голове шапка набекрень, развязанный шарф, в интонации – негатив):

-Я шла домой, а по дороге,
В грязи увязли мои ноги.
(передразнивает)
Весна идёт! Прощай ненастье!
Кто туфли мне протрёт? Всем здрасьте!

В – Ну, во - первых, так здороваться нельзя, особенно в такой праздничный день…

Д 1- (перебивает) Во - вторых, что вы сделали с моим прекрасным рисунком?

В - добавили красок, соответственно настроению зрителей в зале, ведь сегодня на радугу танца нас пригласили 2 удивительных коллектива, которые на двоих, отмечают 50-летний  юбилей!!!

Д № 1 – вот и радуйтесь  со всеми, а мне как то пасмурно… (уходит за кулисы)

В – будем надеяться, что сегодня даже самое пасмурное настроение станет ясным, потому что сейчас мы расскажем вам о чуде. О чуде, которое живет рядом с нами. Это чудо нельзя потрогать, но можно увидеть и услышать. Оно способно  заставить нас смеяться и плакать. Оно имеет душу и сердце. Чудо рождается здесь на сцене и имя ему – танец.
О тех, кто дарит чудо, в нашем фотоальбоме…

Презентация «Фотоальбом»

В - Здесь красота рождает красоту, 
Какую? Ту, в которой нет покоя. 
И сердце вновь стремится в высоту, 
Подвластно танцу, музыке и строю. 

Фотоальбом наших юбиляров хранит множество историй: истории создания 2-х коллективов, которых разделяют 30 лет, но объединяет любовь к танцу. В истории руководителей ансамбля «Обские зори»: яркие, именитые мастера – Василий Иванович Павловский, Марина Геннадьевна Петухова, Наталья Александровна Сорокина, и уже 8 лет – О. В. Косоногова, 8 лет в коллективе «Забава», работает хореографом Е. Е. Петрова, которую окружают самые юные артисты. Творческие истории ансамблей тесно связана друг с другом, из студии «Забавушка» маленькие дети 3-5 лет, становятся участниками ансамбля «Забава», в свою очередь ее танцоры  пополняют ряды маститых «Обских зорей».

Какова она, статистика работы творческих коллективов? Сколько пар обуви было стоптано, сколько костюмов пошито, сколько ступенек преодолевалось на пути к сцене, сколько слез выплакано и улыбок подарено, сколько километров изъезжено по районам новосибирской области с концертными программами и сколько раз выходили на сцену самодеятельные, но настоящие мастера танца?
Такой статистики, конечно, не существует, но есть благодарная память зрителя, любовь и признание поклонников. Именно эта любовь, помноженная на талант руководителей и труд самих участников, помогают добиваться самых высоких результатов. С 1986 года ансамбль «Обские зори» заслуженно носит звание «народный коллектив». 10 лет успешно подтверждает звание «образцовый коллектив» ансамбль «Забава». Фестивали и конкурсы региональных и областных масштабов не обходились  без участия юбиляров. Дипломы Лауреатов и различных степеней прямое  доказательство, что ансамбли «Обские зори» и «Забава» вправе принимать поздравления на двоих! С юбилеем! 



Муз фон «№ 3 (основа)»  - поднимается экран, из противоположной кулисы  - выходит девочка №2 (в отличном настроении)

Д № 2 - Как это здорово, все дружат, смеются и танцуют…

В – Как здорово, что ты в отличном настроении…

Д – ну, иначе и быть не может, когда на улице весна в разгаре!

Я хочу, чтобы так получилось,
В юбилейный праздник, друзья,
Наша радуга вдруг засветилась,
И её погасить нельзя.

В – это точно ты? Тебя не узнать! Голова не болит, не устала?

Д – Нет, конечно, отличный фотоальбом, отличные зрители, я готова сама танцевать или улететь на воздушном шаре…

В – Прекрасно, тогда отправляемся на «Планету воздушных шаров». 

(уходят)


№ 1 - «Планета воздушных шаров»
На заднем плане по сцене пробегает «медведь»: Машенька! Маша! Ты, где? Опять танцует на полянке!...
В – А сейчас на сцене самые юные участники юбилейной программы. Встречайте - младшая группа студии «Забавушка» с премьерой - «Танцуем вместе с Машей».
№ 2 – «Танцуем вместе с Машей» - 
Конферанс за кулисами:    на вступлении
Пляска, пляска, плеск, плеск,
На лугах и в перелесках,
На крылечке и на крыше:
Громче, громче, тише, тише,
На газонах, на тропинке,
Пляшут светлые дождинки.
№ 3 – «Озорной дождик» - ст. гр студии «Забавушка»
Конферанс за кулисами:   на вступлении
От танца к танцу по невидимой дороге, 
От кринолинов и корсетов до шелков, 
Скользим сквозь время, сквозь великую эпоху, 
Где танцы появлялись вновь и вновь.

№ 4 – «Реченька» - «Обские зори»
Конферанс за кулисами:
Не жалея ног и рук,
Устроить славный перестук.
И лишь музыка начнется,
Топотушечка, проснется!
№ 5 – «Топотушечка» - «Забава»  (премьера)
Конферанс на сцене (подержать паузу??????)
Обским зорям
Вам 40 лет, и эта дата,
Не даст вам повода скучать.
Не всем приходится когда-то,
Такую дату отмечать!
Наука танца всем далась не сразу,
Ведь мастерство не купишь по заказу,
Движенья путали, от ритма отставали,
Не с той ноги, что надо, начинали.
Сомненья червь вам в душу заползал,-
Не прекратить ли посещать танцзал?
Сегодня вы уже совсем не те,
Не только дело в «танца красоте»,
Себя, самих, вы заново открыть сумели,
И многое в себе преодолели.
Неважно сколько лет, как вы танцуете,
Вам стало интересней жить,
И ножками узоры вы рисуете, 
И зрители  старанье могут оценить! 
№ 6 – «Четыре двора» - «Обские зори»
Конферанс за кулисами:
Сколько света в этом мире, -
Молод он в красе своей!
И становится все шире
Город детства для детей!

№ 7 – «Город детства» - «Забава»

Выход ведущей, муз фон «№ 3 (основа)»
В – Праздник! Это  не только неизбежные волнения, непременные хлопоты,  но и приятные поздравления, и оценка достигнутых результатов. И пусть первые поздравления прозвучат от вас, дорогие зрители – ваши аплодисменты! Юбиляры! На сцену! 
Народный коллектив, ансамбль народного танца «Обские зори»,и образцовый коллектив, хореографический ансамбль ….. «Забава», руководитель Ольга Косоногова, хореограф  Елена Петрова 
(на сцену выходят руководители и уч-ки коллективов, которым будут вручаться ПГ и БП, становятся диагональю возле 1 кулисы)
В – Есть хорошая традиция - в дни особых событий приглашать уважаемых, почетных гостей. Принимайте поздравления от начальника отдела культуры администрации г. Бердска – Марины Анатольевны Рехтиной.

Муз фон на выход, - поздравление, выходит группа с наградами 
НАГРАЖДЕНИЕ
В – Творчество требует особой волны, если хотите радуги настроения, особой атмосферы и уюта, там, где это творчество возникает. А такую атмосферу может создать только хозяйка дома. Приглашаем на сцену директора Дворца культуры «Родина» Л. И. Чуркину
Муз фон на выход, - поздравление 
….. о концертмейстерах

Почетной грамотой награждаются:
…………………………………………………

Участники уходят

В – своих коллег поздравляют хореографы ДК «Родина»……
Поздравление
Выход девочки № 1и ведущей, муз фон «№ 3 (основа)»
Д1 – А кто мне поможет домой дойти? И вообще, не подскажите, когда концерт закончится? Вам «зори», «забава», а мне еще рисунок переделывать!
В – опять нет настроения? 
Д1 – что то не припомню, чтобы оно у меня появлялось…
В – Ну хочешь конфетку, «барбариску»?
Д1 – не надо мне ваших бар,  бар, барбариков!
В – а вот и ошибаешься, «Барбарики» будут обязательно, потому что на сцене ансамбль «Забава»
№ 8 - «Барбарики» - «Забава»

Конферанс за кулисами
Есть на свете край волшебный,
Где народ такой душевный,
Мне он люб до звёздной крыши,
До небес и даже выше.
Узор плетут посредством слова,
Все о тебе,  ликуй, Молдова!

№ 9 - «Ликуй, Молдова» - «Обские зори»

Конферанс за кулисами:
Что вдохновенья долго ждать, 
Танцор властитель вдохновенья.
Он должен им повелевать,
Один, всецело, без сомненья.
№ 10 - «Утушка луговая» - солистка ансамбля «Обские зори» Олеся Косоногова
Выход ведущей, муз фон «№ 3 (основа)»
В - Из чего можно сложить число «50»: из самых разных чисел и цифр. Из чего складываются юбилеи: из традиций, упорного труда, волнений, многолетних успешных выступлений и ярких творческих находок, в конце концов, из смены поколений ведь за 40 лет существования ансамбля «Обские зори» менялись и руководители, и, конечно же, танцоры. Номер, который вы только, что видели, был одной из самых ярких постановок Натальи Александровны Сорокиной, руководителя ансамбля более 20 лет. Собственно свое имя и расцвет, коллектив получил благодаря  ей. Говорят, бывших танцоров не бывает, а ветеранами, тех, кто выйдет сейчас на сцену называть рановато, поэтому просто: на сцене 1 состав ансамбля «Обские зори».

НОМЕР - зарисовка, (Сорокина выводит «старичков» и рук-й на аванс-сцену)

Поздравление от Сорокиной и «К»
В – Для всех участников «Обских зорей»  в разные годы существования этого коллектива, в подарок от нынешнего состава и руководителя Ольги Косоноговой – премьера танца «Девушки – подружки»
№ 11 – «Девушки – подружки» - «Обские зори»

Конферанс за кулисами
Прекрасен танец! Это волшебство, 
К себе влечет стремительно и цепко. 
Движенья, ритм и музыки родство, 
Переплетались с яркою подсветкой… 

№ 12 – «Non Stop. Танцуем без остановки» - «Забава»
В – В основе хореографии ансамбля «Забава» - детский игровой танец, что и является его визитной карточкой. А основе же ансамбля «Обские зори», был и остается народный танец, но молодость и энергия руководителя и танцоров берут свое, и в репертуаре «Обских зорей» появляются композиции  «В стиле Диско»
 № 13 – «В стиле диско» - «Обские зори»

Выход ведущей и девочки № 2, муз фон «№ 3 (основа)»
Д 2  (радостно) - С весною легче и свободней жить,
Простору красок в мире нет предела…

В – Послушай, у тебя настроение меняется как весенний ветерок, то холодный и пронзительный, то ласковый и теплый. Наверное, это весенний авитоминоз…

Д 2 – никакого автоманоза у меня нет! Просто, как можно унывать, если все улыбаются, аплодируют, восторгаются и всё вместе!

Премьера – «Вместе мы сильны»

№ 14 – «Вместе мы сильны» - «Забава» 

Выход ведущей, муз фон «№ 3 (основа)»

В – Искусство танца, что это:  умение и вдохновение хореографа, талант и работоспособность танцора, и конечно непременная помощь многих профессионалов. А еще считается большим везением, если у коллектива есть свой меценат или социальный партнер. Руководители и участники ансамблей «Обские зори» и «Забава» выражают искренние слова благодарности за поддержку и помощь в организации и проведении юбилея: ……………
пригласить руководителей на сцену

Поздравление – вручение сертификата

В – Есть пословица «Яблоко от яблони недалеко катится». Прямое тому подтверждение – родители бенефициантов - участников ансамбля «Обские зори», ансамбля и студии «Забава».  Пусть не все из них увлекались танцами в детстве, но то, что они не равнодушны к прекрасному и сумели привить любовь к творчеству своим детям, доказано сегодня на этой сцене. Глубокоуважаемых и почитаемых родителей приглашаем с поздравительным словом.

Поздравление – уходят все 

Конферанс за кулисами: на вступлении
Если улыбки сияют на лицах, 
Если на свете танцуют дети,
Значит,  радуга в небе искрится
И продолжается жизнь на планете!

ФИНАЛЬНАЯ РАЗВОДКА

Как только вышли руководители, выходят ведущая и обе девочки (они близняшки)
муз фон «Хеппи…»
Д 1 (удивленно) – А что, все уже закончилось? Я только привыкать стала…
Д 2 – Вот видишь, я же говорила, что время пролетит незаметно! И настроение улучшится!
Д 1 – а ты права – улучшилось!
В – несомненно, ветер весны, ветер творчества и вдохновения, способен украсить любой праздник! 
….Подарок  именинникам!....
Песня «И я поздравляю тебя»,  
вывозят большой подарок через середину на первый план
ФЕЙЕРВЕРК
 (девочки открывают крышку и показывают подарки)
В – подарки всем участникам предоставлены …
Д 2 – Подставляйте ладони, нарисуем вам счастье,
Есть источник бездонный в дождь, грозу и ненастье.

Д 1 – нарисуем вам счастье, сколько вы захотите,
Это все в вашей власти, ну берите, берите!

В – не жалейте улыбок, не жалейте участья,
И, даря счастье людям, вы получите – счастье!     
ЗАНАВЕС!!!


Получился очень яркий праздник танца!

----------


## иринан70

всем доброго времени суток. хочу поделиться своим материалом юбилея творческих коллективов. идея не моя, а дворца культуры г ковдор. я у них на видео подсмотрела и адаптировала под свои  коллективы.
Все дороги ведут во дворец.

Сценарий юбилейного концерта коллективов Речкаловского СДК.

Действующие лица:

Корреспондентша

Дворник (старик с бородой с соответствующей атрибутикой)
Поэт
Работник сцены
Комендант
Мажордом 
( один актёр на все пять ролей)

Ведущая

Участвуют все творческие коллективы.

Условно два отделения концерта:
•	Творческий концерт коллективов
•	Поздравительный адрес от Администрации района,  управления культуры и тд.

Оформление сцены:
Сцена оформлена как улица. На заднике экран, на который во время выступления проецируется название коллектива, достижения  за последние пять лет. Под экраном бутафорская дверь (должна открываться).

Ведущая за сценой по ходу мероприятия объявляет коллективы, их звания и регалии за последние пять лет  и названия произведения или номера.
Выходит только в конце мероприятия и ведёт торжественную часть. 

Сценарный ход:

Свет выключен. На экране видео деревни и ДК.
Голос за кадром:
Давным – давно в одной уральской деревеньке появился на свет новенький ДК. Его появления очень долго ждали все жители. А особенно рады были ему творческие коллективы, которым приходилось ютиться в маленьком деревянном клубе. Здесь он рос и вместе с ним росли и развивались  творческие коллективы. Вот уже 30 лет радуют они   всех в районе и в области, и все дороги в Речкалово ведут во дворец…

СЦЕНА 1.
На сцене дворник подметает метлой и напевает песню «Ты мне улица родная…»
Выходит корреспондент, озирается, оглядывается вокруг, обращается к дворнику…

Корреспондентша: Здрасьте.
Дворник: (думает, что ему показалось, прислушивается и продолжает дальше мести, напевая себе под нос ) 
Корреспондентша: (обходит дворника с другой стороны и уже громче)  Извините, пожалуйста!
Дворник: (реакция та-же)
Корреспондентша: (обходит дворника с другой стороны и уже ещё громче) Здравствуйте!!!  
Дворник: (наконец- то увидел! ) Здорово! Ты кто ето такой – то? 
Корреспондентша: Я специальный корреспондент одной газеты.
Дворник: А- а- а, а как же это одной? Ведь их у нас вроде ни одна, ни две и даже ни три… или уже одна осталась?
Корреспондентша: Газет – то может и много, но я работаю в одной
Дворник: А- вот в первой или во второй? Или ещё в какой?
Корреспондентша: (озадаченно) Ну если по значимости – то в первой. 
(утвердительно) Конечно – же, в первой!
А вообще у меня редакционное задание: написать статью о столетнем юбилее ваших коллективов,  которые проживают в вашем культурном доме. Не подскажете на какой станции метро он находится? На какой улице?
Дворник: Ну во – первых не столетнем, сто лет это мне вчера исполнилось. Ну а во – вторых, это вовсе не культурный дом…
Корреспондентша: А что?
Дворник: (пафосно) Дворец!
Ну а в третьих у нас в деревне всего то четыре улицы: первая, вторая, третья и последняя… вот. 
Корреспондентша: (достаёт записную книжку) Подождите, я буду тогда записывать 
Дворник: Ну пиши тогда так: у нас в нашей деревне все дороги ведут во дворец.
Корреспондентша: (понимающе) А – а –а …
Дворник: Так. Значит первая улица. Пиши, первая улица, вторая… 
Корреспондентша: (вместе с дворником) Третья и четвёртая…. Я понял. 
Дворник: (обижено) Раз ты такой энциклопедист, тоды, значит так , пиши: значит так (показывает в разные стороны) улица Танцевальная, улица Инструментальная между ними ещё улочка Модная, затем улица Вокальная, вот…
Корреспондентша: А может вы меня туда проводите?
Дворник: Ну разве что на Танцевальную. Я сам там живу.
(изображают, что идут, дворник жестами показывает «достопримечательности», корреспондент «осматривает»)
Дворник: Ну, вот пришли… 
Корреспондентша: (оглядываясь) А кто живёт на этой Танцевальной улице?
Дворник: Ну, как кто? Я живу здесь!
Корреспондентша: Интересно, а почему это она тогда называется Танцевальной?
Дворник: А! тут ещё эти живут.. как их… ну эти… ты их знаешь.. А! Танцоры! Во! Танцоры! Они давно уже здесь живут… надо мной как раз… во! Вчера всю ночь, всю ночь вчера они репетировали .. Аах, всю ночь по голове вчера вот это вот… Бум – бум – бум, бум – бум – бум… 
(стук каблуков) Вот, слышишь вот…   
Корреспондентша: Может на них вдохновение снизошло?
Дворник: О – о – о, а нет, на них вдохновение снизошло уже давно. Аж тридцать лет назад. Во! И с тех пор так и не переставая и день и ночь всё…(стук каблуков)  Во! 
А ты это, ты танцевать умеешь? 
Корреспондентша: Нет не умею..
Дворник: И они тоже не умели, ну пока не научились. А хочешь, я тебе мир покажу? Не простой, а  Разноцветный …. 
Корреспондентша: Хочу!
(уходят)

На сцене выступления танцевального коллектива

СЦЕНА 2.

(выходит Корреспондент,  по сцене проходят люди в костюмах.)
Корреспондентша: (обращается к проходящим) Извините, вы не подскажете, как пройти на улицу модную? ( его игнорируют, он несколько раз обращается и всё безрезультатно) Да что ж такое – то!

В это время выходит Автор и тащит за собой огромную сумку, явно тяжёлую.

Корреспондентша: (обращается к Автору) Скажите, пожалуйста, как пройти на улицу Модную? 
Автор: (цыкает на корреспондента и делает вид, что пишет  что то в  большой тетради) Тихо, тихо, тихо…
Корреспондентша: (обращается к Автору снова, раздражаясь) Извините, пожалуйста, как пройти на Модную улицу? 
Автор: (тихо, спокойно) Вам зачем? 
Корреспондентша: У меня задание – написать статью о вашем дворце и его жителях.. не подскажете как туда пройти?
Автор: А вы знаете, что у нас все дороги ведут во дворец. Но зачем вам туда? Приходите лучше на презентацию моей новой книги, моих стихов, которая называется «Стихи и грехи». Кстати вот здесь (показывает на тетрадь) всё, что я написал за последние…. Три… дня… 
Корреспондентша: А где остальное? 
Автор: (показывая на сумку, гордо) Вот здесь! Здесь. Хотите послушать?
Корреспондентша: Не – не – не!
Автор: (театрально приложив руку ко лбу) Нет! Я так и знал! Но я всё равно прочту…
Раз, два, три, четыре, пять
Юбилей пришёл опять.
Будем вместе отмечать
Песни петь и танцевать
Пожеланий шлём букет –
Коллективам 30 лет!!!
А вы что, записываете что ли?
Корреспондентша: Конечно! 
Автор: Перестаньте, перестаньте… Я подарю вам свою книгу (кидает книгу К) 
Корреспондентша: (ловит) Ух, какой вы талантливый!..
Автор: (смущаясь) Ну что я, что я… На это улице живёт ещё один автор. Да не простой, а автор и исполнитель…красивого… модного… сценического костюма. (восхищённо) Просто Муза! Муза! А её произведения все сплошь шедевры! шедевры! Глаз не оторвать! Сейчас сами всё увидите! Скорее! Скорее!
(К и А подхватывают сумку и идут)

На сцене Криворучко Настя с песней «Мода» и демонстрация костюмов Щапковой С.А. 

СЦЕНА 3.

Корреспондентша: Куда идти - то? (оглядывается вокруг) Где этот дворец – то? Так – так, ну – ка (заглядывает в блокнот), что там мне этот рифмоплёт говорил? Так, надо идти на улицу… на улицу… на улицу…. А вот – на улицу Инструментальную! Пошла! (уходит)
(Идёт. Выходит работник сцены со стульями. Действие происходит на авансцене. В это время можно выставить стулья для оркестра)
Работник: (выходит в развалочку, напевая песню «На этой улице….», несёт стулья, ставит их, садится нога на ногу «… и здесь на этом перекрёстке…», кепочку снимает и одевает её на ногу, достаёт из кармана веер, обмахивается им) Жарко сегодня…
Корреспондентша: Здравствуйте! 
Работник: Во! Здорово!
Корреспондентша: Я, специальный корреспондент. Как пройти во дворец? 
Работник: Ну, проще простого. У нас все дороги ведут во дворец куда ни пойди
Корреспондентша: Да?! 

Работник: Да!
Корреспондентша: То – то я и вижу! Сколько уже иду, никак дойти не могу! Ну кто так строит! ?
Работник: Хм! Творческие люди! Из них, как известно, строители никакие. Вот ты знаешь, например, о чём писал Кант о творческих людях во втором томе своих философских рассуждений о земледелии и овцеводстве, а?  
Корреспондентша: Нет, я второй том  не осилила. А о чём?
Работник: Да не было второго тома. 
Корреспондентша: А чё?! Сжёг?
Работник: Да,нет! Просто не написал. Да не переживай! Не переживай! Найдёшь ты дорогу. Я тебе компас дам. 
Корреспондентша: Нет! Лучше карту! 
Работник: Не карту, ну карты у меня нету...  А, а может они у игроков есть! 
Корреспондентша: У каких игроков?
Работник: Ну..  у этих… игральных… инструментальных. 
Корреспондентша: Да, ладно! Мне как раз надо на улицу Инструментальную! Может вы меня проводите?
Работник: На инструментальную… провожу! Только помоги мне стульчики отнести. 
Корреспондентша: Слушайте, а вы кто такой вообще, что постоянно эти стулья с собой носите?
Работник: А, ну, я это, менеджер по перевозке грузов Образцового детского коллектива оркестра русских народных инструментов «Завлекалы»! А вот ты знаешь, например, о чём писал Гоголь Гегелю? 
Корреспондентша: А о чём?
Работник: Да не о чём он не писал. Они и не знакомы даже были… Пойдём..

(уходят)

На сцене оркестр

СЦЕНА 4.

Корреспондентша: Так, похоже я окончательно заблудился. Как же мне  добраться до…. (смотрит в блокнот) до… до … вот! До улицы Вокальной! Ну и куда идти? 
(выходит Завхоз)
Завхоз: Здравствуйте, здравствуйте. А вы кто?  
Корреспондентша: Я специальный корреспондент! А вы кто?  
Завхоз: Ну, а как вы думаете? 
Корреспондентша: Думаю я своей головой, а вы?
Завхоз: Представьте себе тоже. 
Корреспондентша: Что тоже?! Тоже моей головой думаете?
Завхоз: Я думаю только своей головой!
Корреспондентша: Слушайте, а вы не подскажете мне, как дойти до Вокальной улицы?
Завхоз: Подскажу, я там как раз в общежитии завхозом работаю. А вы это… поможете? 
Корреспондентша: Конечно, помогу! 

(берёт вещи у завхоза вместе идут, но не уходят)  

Голос за кулисами: Когда заселять то будут
Завхоз: Не переживайте, всех заселим… Так, (Корреспондентше) Вы ко мне? Заселяться будем, да? 
Корреспондентша: Нет, я специальный корреспондент одной известной газеты. Мне нужно написать репортаж о творческих коллектвах вашего дворца культуры. 
Завхоз: Так, уважаемый специальный корреспондент одной известной газеты, вам же всё равно где то надо будет ночевать? Так? Какой вы этаж предпочитаете? 
Корреспондентша: Да, я вам говорю! Мне репортаж надо написать! А я заблудился тут у вас! В ваших кривых улочках! Как мне пройти во дворец?!
Завхоз: Девушка! Вам же всё равно где – то надо спать. Правильно?
Корреспондентша: Правильно! Но я не буду! Потому что мне надо попасть во дворец!
Завхоз: Вы что не знаете, что у нас все дороги ведут во дворец? Не переживайте вы так… 
Корреспондентша: Конечно! То – то я уже хожу здесь три часа! Вот, скажите мне, где я нахожусь?
Завхоз: Вы находитесь на Вокальной улице. Рядом с новым общежитием, предназначенном для тех, кто поёт. Для тех, кто любит петь, а главное – умеет это делать. Вот вы, например, умеете петь?
Корреспондентша: Нет! 
Завхоз: Значит, я вас и не заселяю…
Корреспондентша: Да  мне и не надо! 
Завхоз: Вот и замечательно! Вот и хорошо! Общежитие вам – это не Москва! Не резиновое.  Так, отойдите в сторону, отойдите в сторону (отталкивает К). сейчас сюда придёт Хор русской народной песни. Для них специально отведён весь первый этаж. Так пойдёмте, я покажу вам куда положить бельё.

(уходят)

Выступление хора

СЦЕНА 5.

(выходят К и З. К несёт подушки) 
Корреспондентша: Слушайте, а подушки то вам зачем?
Завхоз: А вы что думаете, у меня ещё хор ветеранов есть. Они тоже спать хотят. Так, пойдёмте я покажу вам куда подушки положить.
Корреспондентша:  Чё, в хор ветеранов?
Завхоз: Пойдём!

(уходят)

 Выступление хора ветеранов

СЦЕНА 6.

(выходят К и З. К несёт одеяло)

Завхоз: В нашем общежитии живут не только большими коллективами, но и вокальными группами. Вот сейчас как раз на второй этаж заселяется  вокальный ансамбль «Раздолье». 
Корреспондентша: Какая группа? Бокальная?
Завхоз: Вокальная! Я тебе говорю, вокальная! А на счёт этого дела – ты у меня смотри! Выселю!  Ну, пойдём. Одеяла на склад унесём. 
Корреспондентша: Пойдёмте!!

Выступление вокальной группы

СЦЕНА 7.

Завхоз: У нас на четвёртом этаже девчонки живут заводные такие, просто страсть… Всегда поют. Всегда. И ночью поют и днём, и на уроках, даже когда на свидание собираются тоже поют! 
Корреспондентша: Слушайте, а может я домой пойду?
Завхоз: Подождите, подождите. Вы сейчас их увидите и вам абсолютно никуда уходить не захочется!

Выступление солистов (Ксюша, Настя)

СЦЕНА 8.

Завхоз: В нашем общежитии проживают ещё и такие артисты, которых послушаешь и сразу настроение улучшается. Тебе вот их обязательно надо послушать, а то что – то ты бледная какая – то, квёлая. 
Корреспондентша: Что – то ваше позитивное настроение меня уже раздражать начинает!...
Завхоз: Во! Во! Они так и называются: Позитив! Пойдём – ка, я тебя на балкончик провожу! Свежим воздухом подышишь… пойдём…
Корреспондентша: Слушайте, какой балкон! Где выход! Выход где!
(уходят)

 Выступление трио «Позитив»

СЦЕНА 9.

(тащат костюмы на перекладине)

Завхоз: Вот сейчас поднимемся на пятый этаж – там у нас сплошь звёзды. Солисты!
Корреспондентша: И костюмы прямо на пятый этаж потащим?! 
Завхоз: А как же, прямо туда, на пятый. Только у меня к ним тоже претензии: то воду не закроют, то форточку открытой оставят… беда с ними.. 
Корреспондентша: А выход у вас там есть?
Завхоз: А как же! У нас все этажи запасными выходами оборудованы, и сигнализация противопожарная в порядке, и огнетушители в наличии. Идёмте, идёмте…

(уходят)

 Выступление солистов

СЦЕНА 10.

(выходит К)

Корреспондентша: Наконец – то я нашла во дворец дорогу.
Долго шла я и пришла к этому порогу
Вот какой он весь чудной, заводной и молодой, 
Дворец культуры мой
Вот сейчас я напишу в крупную газету,
Обойди хоть целый свет, а другого такого нету.
Здесь танцуют и поют, 
Очень весело живут и к себе всех в гости ждут
Дружные ребята!

(выходит дворецкий)

Корреспондентша: О! ещё один персонаж!
Дворецкий: Сама ты персонаж. Я, дворецкий! (раскланивается) 
Добро пожаловать во Дворец культуры! Добро пожаловать в храм творчества и искусства! Ну и всего вам доброго.
Корреспондентша: Э! Подождите! Подождите! Как раз мне и нужны! У меня к вам как минимум пара десятков вопросов!
Дворецкий: Делать мне больше нечего, как отвечать на ваши вопросы. Вот пусть сотрудники дворца и отвечают на ваши вопросы. 
Корреспондентша: А где они? Что – то я их не наблюдаю?
Дворецкий: Да вот же! Встречайте!

Выходят все сотрудники ДК. 

Всех представляем

Слово ведущей.

Приглашение гостей из администрации и управления культуры

----------

tamada023 (27.03.2017), Zabanka (19.09.2016)

----------


## Зиновьев Владимир Иванови

Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста со сценарием юбилейного концерта детского вокального коллектива, желательно с театрализацией, коллективу исполняется 10 лет.

----------


## Рамоновна

*Зиновьев Владимир Иванови*, возьмите главную героиню-радугу, определите 7 тем из репертуара коллектива, присвойте им цвета, назовите праздник РАДУГА ТАЛАНТОВ

или посмотрите в плане идей
http://domkultura.jimdo.com/методиче...-отчеты/

там есть ДЕТСТВО.ру - попробуйте сделать ".......назв. коллектива.....".ру или в ходе праздника создавайте страницу коллектива  ВКОНТАКТЕ. но для этих идей нужно делать слайдшоу.

----------

tato4ka (30.01.2020), Зиновьев Владимир Иванови (18.06.2016), Ильенко Елена (07.11.2016)

----------


## Тыря

Коллеги, добрый день! Помоги те с идеями, пожалуйста? Хореографическому юбилею 45 лет! Кое как определила тему "Созвездие Юность", а дальше через какие образы ее провести через концерт запуталась. Если исходить из того, что созвездие-это группа звезд, то каждая звезда-это какой-то символ, что-ли...К примеру Созвездие Юность состит из звезда-упорство, звезда-талант, звезда-успех, звезда-дружба и т.д., а самая глвная звезда-руководитель, который стоит во главе уже 45 лет и поэтому созвездие не гаснет...а через какие образы не знаю, и пока даже не понимаю как это сделать зримо, понятно и рассказать о коллективе без ведущих....Благодарю

----------


## Irenka-da

> Коллеги, добрый день! Помоги те с идеями, пожалуйста? Хореографическому юбилею 45 лет! Кое как определила тему "Созвездие Юность", а дальше через какие образы ее провести через концерт запуталась. Если исходить из того, что созвездие-это группа звезд, то каждая звезда-это какой-то символ, что-ли...К примеру Созвездие Юность состит из звезда-упорство, звезда-талант, звезда-успех, звезда-дружба и т.д., а самая глвная звезда-руководитель, который стоит во главе уже 45 лет и поэтому созвездие не гаснет...а через какие образы не знаю, и пока даже не понимаю как это сделать зримо, понятно и рассказать о коллективе без ведущих....Благодарю


Хорошо бы знать какой направленности хореография: современный, народный и т.д...... Юность это название коллектива? и кто еще в коллективе, как строится иерархия: группы младшие, средние, старшие есть? репетиторы? Большой коллектив? Или это мероприятие прошло?

----------

